# New GW-M5610U, GW-5000U, GW-S5600U, G-5600U "Speed Model Series"



## GaryK30

From G-Central.

*G-Shock 5000 U Series including GW-5000U-1*

G-Shock, News

A reliable source has a new "Speed Model Series" listed for July 2021 in Japan. Though not all of the details are available, it includes three GW-M5610U models, one GW-5000U, one GW-S5600U, and one G-5600U, for a total of six watches.

Upon further searching, we found that the GW-M5610U-1 and GW-M5610U-1B (as the GW-M5610U-1ER and GW-M5610U-1BER, €129 each) are listed on some European retailer sites. We also found a search result for the GW-5000U-1 (as the GW-5000U-1ER, €299) from an official European G-Shock site, but that page is not currently active. The original source has a GW-S5600U-1JF listed, but we could not find any other results for this or a G-5600U. No images are currently available, but they should be soon.

See the rest of the article here.









G-Shock 5000U/5600U/5610U Updated Module "U" Series: GW-5000U-1, GW-M5610U, GW-S5600U, G-5600UE


G-Shock Japan officially announced the G-5600UE-1JF (16,500 yen), GW-5000U-1JF with screw-back (42,900 yen), GW-M5610U-1JF (22,000 yen), GW-M5610U-1BJF with




www.g-central.com


----------



## Eric.S

What does the "U" designation mean?


----------



## GaryK30

Eric.S said:


> What does the "U" designation mean?


At this point, unknown.


----------



## Chempop

If some of these are going to have classic colorways and positve displays, it's batshit that a GWB5600 isn't included in the lineup.

But you know me, I'm always down to see what casio does with the squares 🔲🔳🔲🔳


----------



## journeyforce

If the GW-5000U has the same look (color scheme of the crystal) as the original DW-5000 then I am interested. I hope it has a non DLC case (like the original DW-5600C)


----------



## wrsmith

I have some pictures, here you go:






















Something to note is that it says LT instead of R.EL on the LCD. And it says LIGHT instead of EL BACK LIGHT on the frame. We can guess that the module has changed to a different type of light, but that is not confirmed.

For me most interesting is the European model GW-5000U. Because GW-5000 is not currently offered in Europe. Good news.


----------



## g-addict

Maybe U stands for update or upgrade. If it's just a light upgrade, which I'm thinking it probably is now, that explains the absence of a GW-B5600.


----------



## dgaddis

g-addict said:


> Maybe U stands for update or upgrade. If it's just a light upgrade, which I'm thinking it probably is now, that explains the absence of a GW-B5600.


Yeah I think you're right, because otherwise they look exactly the same. That's a good upgrade IMO.


----------



## Ottovonn

Wait -- hold up. Is there a new GW-5000 variation coming out!? Stop taking my money, Casio


----------



## mbnv992

Hopefully with these new “U” models, the home time will now be displayed in all the modes. That would be a really big improvement.


----------



## Wolfsatz

I really like mine... but it may jkust be a marketing gimmick to get more sales. 
G Shock Atomic by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocat

dgaddis said:


> Yeah I think you're right, because otherwise they look exactly the same. That's a good upgrade IMO.


I am old, at least feel old, and my vision isn't what it used to be, but I too see no difference in outward appearance. The only option that could be of any use to my would be current time in all modes or CDT settable to the second along with 20 second alarm tone.


----------



## GaryK30

Rocat said:


> I am old, at least feel old, and my vision isn't what it used to be, but I too see no difference in outward appearance. The only option that could be of any use to my would be current time in all modes or CDT settable to the second along with 20 second alarm tone.


Adding a 3-second option on the light would be useful as well.


----------



## wrsmith

Has anyone seen information that the existing models (GW-5000, GW-M5610, etc) are discontinued?


----------



## JBski

GaryK30 said:


> Adding a 3-second option on the light would be useful as well.


Would rather have a "hold the button for the light to remain on until the battery dies or you let go" option, truthfully, like the DW-5600. You hold the button for as long as you want, and it the light stays on for about a second after you let go.

EDIT: This would be the PERFECT time to use the redline crystal from the GW-M5610 and put it on the GW-5k so that I can finally buy one to replace my GW-M5610. If Casio really wants my cash for another square, give me a GWM-5610 in a steel case like I wanted when I bought the plastic one to begin with.


----------



## journeyforce

wrsmith said:


> I have some pictures, here you go:
> View attachment 15960846
> View attachment 15960847
> View attachment 15960848
> 
> Something to note is that it says LT instead of R.EL on the LCD. And it says LIGHT instead of EL BACK LIGHT on the frame. We can guess that the module has changed to a different type of light, but that is not confirmed.
> 
> For me most interesting is the European model GW-5000U. Because GW-5000 is not currently offered in Europe. Good news.


Well that is a super disappointment. I was hoping for a GW-5000 that had a crystal that make it look like a DW-5600C or at the least a GW-5000 with the crystal of the GWM-5610. There is no point in spending money on that one over the regular GW-5000.


----------



## Miklos86

I have no problem with the EL light of the GW-5000 - in fact I prefer it over LED - but secretly hope that the buttons are upgraded too, akin to the GMW-B5000.

Otherwise that hope is purely platonic, I have no inclination to replace my trusty GW5000.


----------



## peterbee

wrsmith said:


> Has anyone seen information that the existing models (GW-5000, GW-M5610, etc) are discontinued?


I noticed a discontinued badge on the GW-5000 on Chino Japan about a week ago. I was thinking maybe I should grab one, but if the new one looks as good and is really an upgrade, probably no need to rush.


----------



## Ottovonn

peterbee said:


> I noticed a discontinued badge on the GW-5000 on Chino Japan about a week ago. I was thinking maybe I should grab one, but if the new one looks as good and is really an upgrade, probably no need to rush.
> 
> View attachment 15961808


Oh wow. I'm glad I stored a second model for safe keeping years ago (still haven't had to use it). I guess this GW-5000U is the successor model we've been waiting for. I really hope there's more aside from LED light.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monsters

Hoping for no Bluetooth. Casio pls!


----------



## dgaddis

monsters said:


> Hoping for no Bluetooth. Casio pls!


If it had the Bluetooth module it would say Bluetooth on the Crystal like every other BT model.


----------



## powerband

monsters said:


> Hoping for no Bluetooth. Casio pls!


Agreed.

----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## g-addict

G-Shock Japan is showing that the GW-5000-1JF is not discontinued yet.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

so white leds all round is my guess


----------



## speedmistr

Makes sense with Casio continuing to move away from EL in favor of LED. Power savings aside, which really doesn't come into play with solar anyways, EL is the better tech and looks nicer. LED is just a modern application of old tech and the ones I've seen look uneven and cheap compared to EL. Hopefully that won't be the case with the GW5000U.


----------



## g-fob2

same old models, same old black resins - yeah, it excites me very much !!!


----------



## charliealpha094

Apparently the european version of the GW-5000 will have the same module as the GWM-B5000. I read that yesterday at ZonaCasio. They use to be a reliable source!


----------



## Nokkaelaein

charliealpha094 said:


> Apparently the european version of the GW-5000 will have the same module as the GWM-B5000. I read that yesterday at ZonaCasio. They use to be a reliable source!


Hmm. That would mean that the images circulating of the U models at the moment, in turn, aren't yet accurate. I guess there's no way of knowing for sure, currently? [I'm pretty sure you mean the GMW-B5000]

In any case: count me in, thinking this is a very interesting development, for the classic GW-5000 in particular.


----------



## charliealpha094

Nokkaelaein said:


> Hmm. That would mean that the images circulating of the U models at the moment, in turn, aren't yet accurate. I guess there's no way of knowing for sure, currently? [I'm pretty sure you mean the GMW-B5000]
> 
> In any case: count me in, thinking this is a very interesting development, for the classic GW-5000 in particular.


Yeah, sorry I wanted to mean the GMW-B5000. My mistake!
I don't know if those images are real or manipulated or if ZonaCasio is just throwing bs to the air. Maybe the Japanese GW-5000 will keep the good old 3159 module? Who knows...


----------



## wrsmith

Nokkaelaein said:


> Hmm. That would mean that the images circulating of the U models at the moment, in turn, aren't yet accurate. I guess there's no way of knowing for sure, currently? [I'm pretty sure you mean the GMW-B5000]


I am the one who posted the circulating images. I do not know the module number yet. Discussion about LED backlight is guesses and rumors based on the removal of reference to EL.


----------



## Nokkaelaein

charliealpha094 said:


> I don't know if those images are real or manipulated or if ZonaCasio is just throwing bs to the air. Maybe the Japanese GW-5000 will keep the good old 3159 module? Who knows...


Indeed . The thing is, if the images are real, it can't be the old 3159 module (because of the apparent backlight change; based on speculation about the changed text referring to the light function), and it can't be the one in GMW-B5000 either, because of the different layout otherwise.

I'm hoping it's an actual upgrade to the old 3159, with the new light and some quality of life improvements (maybe buttons, maybe showing current time in more modes), but otherwise keeping the classic GW-5000 vibe. _Hope hope hope._


----------



## Nokkaelaein

Heey actually... When I go to the Spanish casio-shop webpage of the GW-5000U, using Google's cache as they seem to have pulled the page for the time being , there's actually the standard user guide link included. And it doesn't link to a 3159. It links to a module numbered 3495! Which doesn't seem to exist in the Casio manual database yet.


----------



## charliealpha094

Nokkaelaein said:


> Heey actually... When I go to the Spanish casio-shop webpage of the GW-5000U, using Google's cache as they seem to have pulled the page for the time being , there's actually the standard user guide link included. And it doesn't link to a 3159. It links to a module numbered 3495! Which doesn't seem to exist in the Casio manual database yet.











Correct!!!! 
I really look forward to see how it looks!


----------



## tomchicago

Can we triangulate then that the G-5600U will be battery-operated, standalone accuracy module (ie free of Bluetooth & Multiband)?


----------



## Chempop

New square module always excites me. If they add my list of features, there goes half my watch collection. 🥞


----------



## Nokkaelaein

Chempop said:


> New square module always excites me. If they add my list of features, there goes half my watch collection. 🥞


Yes! And! The Japanese manual of the 3495 module is now online! 🎵 You can fetch it from the Casio module manual search. I'm sure other languages will come up shortly. And, and... Holy crap, it seems the GW-5000 will indeed be upgraded with my number one wish, the current time showing in different modes:









Basically, it looks a lot like _THE_ upgrade I've subjectively thought of as the hypothetical optimal classic square: time showing in different modes, yet also with the classic visible solar charge indicator, no mobile device pairing.

😲


----------



## Nokkaelaein

Other nifty stuff: long press of the mode change button (1 sec or more) will return to the main time display from any mode. Even the stopwatch will indeed show the current time also after one hour has passed, and it just switches from minutes-seconds-hundredths to displaying hours-minutes-seconds, on the fly, keeping the current time visible in the small display. This is really great  !

Also, you can switch the date format between MM DD and DD MM !

Wahhh, basically there's no other way to go about this, I _will_ need to get a GW-5000 like this.


----------



## wrsmith

Well spotted Nokkaelaein  It seems my prediction of the new type of Light was correct.


----------



## wrsmith

-edit-


----------



## dgaddis

Nokkaelaein said:


> Yes! And! The Japanese manual of the 3495 module is now online! 🎵 You can fetch it from the Casio module manual search. I'm sure other languages will come up shortly. And, and... Holy crap, it seems the GW-5000 will indeed be upgraded with my number one wish, the current time showing in different modes:
> 
> View attachment 15966631
> 
> Basically, it looks a lot like _THE_ upgrade I've subjectively thought of as the hypothetical optimal classic square: time showing in different modes, yet also with the classic visible solar charge indicator, no mobile device pairing.
> 
> 😲


Note the "-1- > New York" looks like maybe you can add multiple world time cities like the B5000/B5600 module.


----------



## Nokkaelaein

Ohh, you can also freely set the timer mode hours, minutes *and* *seconds *


----------



## charliealpha094

Nokkaelaein said:


> Yes! And! The Japanese manual of the 3495 module is now online! 🎵 You can fetch it from the Casio module manual search. I'm sure other languages will come up shortly. And, and... Holy crap, it seems the GW-5000 will indeed be upgraded with my number one wish, the current time showing in different modes:
> 
> View attachment 15966631
> 
> Basically, it looks a lot like _THE_ upgrade I've subjectively thought of as the hypothetical optimal classic square: time showing in different modes, yet also with the classic visible solar charge indicator, no mobile device pairing.
> 
> 😲


Wow! Great find!! Thank you!! However since the illustration has the battery indicator, it seems like we're seeing the upgrade of 3159.


----------



## Nokkaelaein

charliealpha094 said:


> Wow! Great find!! Thank you!! However since the illustration has the battery indicator, it seems like we're seeing the upgrade of 3159.


That's what's so great about it: it's an upgraded 3159, with the classic battery indicator intact, and with a bunch of incremental quality of life features added.


----------



## charliealpha094

Nokkaelaein said:


> That's what's so great about it: it's an upgraded 3159, with the classic battery indicator intact, and with a bunch of incremental quality of life features added.


Yup, to be used on the GW-M5610 for sure. The remain doubt is GW-5000-1JF module... Upgraded 3159 or the 3495 that GW-5000-1ER will use? Some silly sort of anxiety is slowly being built here...


----------



## wrsmith

The G5600U gets module 3496, the manual is also now available in Japanese


https://support.casio.jp/storage/pdf/002/qw3496.pdf


----------



## Nokkaelaein

charliealpha094 said:


> Yup, to be used on the GW-M5610 for sure. The remain doubt is GW-5000-1JF module... Upgraded 3159 or the 3459 that GW-5000-1ER will use? Some silly sort of anxiety is slowly being built here...


The 3495 _is_ the upgraded 3159. The manual screenshot I posted was from the Japanese 3495 manual.


----------



## charliealpha094

Nokkaelaein said:


> The 3495 _is_ the upgraded 3159. The manual screenshot I posted was from the Japanese 3495 manual.


Yes!! Sorry I see it now in the above link!! Makes all the sense now! I was messing up with the 3459 from the GMW-B5000. Definitly need to take a rest


----------



## Nokkaelaein

wrsmith said:


> The G5600U gets module 3496, the manual is also now available in Japanese
> 
> 
> https://support.casio.jp/storage/pdf/002/qw3496.pdf


Really cool!

Somehow an overhaul exactly like this, to these classics, feels so... spot on. I'm a fan 



charliealpha094 said:


> Yes!! Sorry I see it now in the above link!! Makes all the sense now! I was messing up with the 3459 from the GMW-B5000. Definitly need to take a rest


Haha no worries


----------



## Ottovonn

So is the GW-5000 getting blue tooth? The new module is from the full metal squares right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokkaelaein

Ottovonn said:


> So is the GW-5000 getting blue tooth? The new module is from the full metal squares right?


No, it's a completely new module that is literally a "more oldskool" update to the previous one. Complete with the oldie goodie charge indicator that isn't in the metal square modules, and everything. It didn't even have a manual online a short while ago, and now there is one in Japanese. No bluetooth (suits my preference. to see it exactly this way  ).


----------



## Ottovonn

Nokkaelaein said:


> No, it's a completely new module that is literally a "more oldskool" update to the previous one. Complete with the oldie goodie charge indicator that isn't in the metal square modules, and everything. It didn't even have a manual online a short while ago, and now there is one in Japanese. No bluetooth (suits my preference. to see it exactly this way  ).


Aw man, probably unnecessary but I am now more intrigued about this model. Been happily wearing the older model for 8 years, so I am looking forward to these quality of life updates. Bluetooth upgrade would not be good for the 5000, IMO. Just keep it simple.


----------



## Ottovonn

Nokkaelaein said:


> Ohh, you can also freely set the timer mode hours, minutes *and* *seconds *


Lol I am just reading the earlier posts. This is a gamechanger for me. I use the CDT feature in GW-5000 often for timing food, timing water changes for my fish tanks, timing my rest intervals while lifting etc. An upgraded module may be enough for me. So excited.


----------



## FROG

whatever it turns out to be, my wallet is ready.


----------



## Nokkaelaein

Ottovonn said:


> Aw man, probably unnecessary but I am now more intrigued about this model. Been happily wearing the older model for 8 years, so I am looking forward to these quality of life updates. Bluetooth upgrade would not be good for the 5000, IMO. Just keep it simple.


Yes! This is exactly my take on this as well , the only difference being, I don't quite have eight years clocked on the classic GW-5000 yet . But this nails each and every upgrade hope I had about the features of the classic GW-5000, and doesn't add anything that I _don't_ like. It conserves the classic 5000 vibe and is a better whole than I realistically even thought probable, hmm.

The only, and really the very last thing that I can think of, that isn't yet clear whether it's included or not... is not a function of the module per se, but tweaking the (in)famous buttons physically jusssst a bit . I haven't had difficulties pressing the old ones, to be honest, and I use the stopwatch and timer and light etc. daily - but hey, if the watch is getting an upgrade this cool, then... welll... maybe also this, please! Hehe.

Oh, and I hope the bezel and strap are compatible with the previous ones. And with old combis and so on. They probably are, though.



Ottovonn said:


> This is a gamechanger for me. I use the CDT feature in GW-5000 often for timing food, timing water changes for my fish tanks, timing my rest intervals while lifting etc.


Indeed!


----------



## tomchicago

Do we know anything about the G-5600U?


----------



## Nokkaelaein

tomchicago said:


> Do we know anything about the G-5600U?


Yeah, *wrsmith* posted a direct link above to the Japanese manual of the module used in that one. Here's a direct link to the one used in the GW-5000U, in turn: https://support.casio.jp/storage/pdf/002/qw3495.pdf


----------



## JBski

Nokkaelaein said:


> Yes! And! The Japanese manual of the 3495 module is now online! 🎵 You can fetch it from the Casio module manual search. I'm sure other languages will come up shortly. And, and... Holy crap, it seems the GW-5000 will indeed be upgraded with my number one wish, the current time showing in different modes:
> 
> View attachment 15966631
> 
> Basically, it looks a lot like _THE_ upgrade I've subjectively thought of as the hypothetical optimal classic square: time showing in different modes, yet also with the classic visible solar charge indicator, no mobile device pairing.
> 
> 😲


Guess I'll be picking up a new GW-5000U then. I'll be selling my GW-M5610, too, as this was what I always wanted from it in the first place.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Awesome. We've been asking for years, can't believe they've apparently come through. Will definitely have to grab one.


----------



## Chempop

Light duration 1 or 3 seconds too by the looks of it. Dang, the ONLY thing it's missing from what I can tell is CDT _auto-repeat 😤_

Great detective work @Nokkaelaein


----------



## JBski

Nokkaelaein said:


> Yes! This is exactly my take on this as well , the only difference being, I don't quite have eight years clocked on the classic GW-5000 yet . But this nails each and every upgrade hope I had about the features of the classic GW-5000, and doesn't add anything that I _don't_ like. It conserves the classic 5000 vibe and is a better whole than I realistically even thought probable, hmm.
> 
> The only, and really the very last thing that I can think of, that isn't yet clear whether it's included or not... is not a function of the module per se, but tweaking the (in)famous buttons physically jusssst a bit . I haven't had difficulties pressing the old ones, to be honest, and I use the stopwatch and timer and light etc. daily - but hey, if the watch is getting an upgrade this cool, then... welll... maybe also this, please! Hehe.
> 
> Oh, and I hope the bezel and strap are compatible with the previous ones. And with old combis and so on. They probably are, though.
> 
> Indeed!


I guess I'll be getting one for sure, as all of these features are the exact reason why I bought the GWM-B5k over the GW-5k in the first place!


----------



## GaryK30

Chempop said:


> Light duration 1 or 3 seconds too by the looks of it. Dang, the ONLY thing it's missing from what I can tell is CDT _auto-repeat 😤_
> 
> Great detective work @Nokkaelaein


It seems like most solar/atomic Gs don't have an auto repeat CDT, which is too bad. The only current model I can think of that does have it is the GWX-5600 (or 5700).


----------



## tomchicago

Dang I was hoping for a battery powered model with a good, loud, functional chime & alarm.


----------



## g-addict

Still waiting for the official listings, but the G-Central article was updated in the meantime. There are links to the Japanese manuals which include the HTML versions that you can view translated with Chrome. Some other new features that I don't think were mentioned yet:
LED light is confirmed in Supplement > Specifications section
Day of week language is adjustable
2 new time zones (31 total), Fernando de Noronha (-2) and Kathmandu (+5.75)
Home city time and world time display swap in world time mode

Japanese HTML instructions:


https://support.casio.jp/wat/manual/3495_ja/


----------



## Nokkaelaein

Chempop said:


> Great detective work @Nokkaelaein


Hehe, thanks! 😄 This is the very first brand new G-Shock module that I've been so hyped about before launch, it's been fun being a part of trying to find early info!


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

I don't want a perfect square, as it would make most of my current collection redundant and i'd end up selling them

but on the other hand, I want a perfect square 

the GW5000u ticks lots of boxes


----------



## Ottovonn

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> I don't want a perfect square, as it would make most of my current collection redundant and i'd end up selling them
> 
> but on the other hand, I want a perfect square
> 
> the GW5000u ticks lots of boxes


Yeah, I might end up selling a lot of squares if this is that damn good. Based on what we know so far, Casio did a decade of research reading our forums to upgrade the module of the 5000U lol


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Also, is it just me that is fairly sure the old modules had A-EL not R-EL as stated in the article, given that it was signifying "Auto"??


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Ottovonn said:


> Yeah, I might end up selling a lot of squares if this is that damn good. Based on what we know so far, Casio did a decade of research reading our forums to upgrade the module of the 5000U lol


well I am not massive into G-Shock as a whole, I jumped only on the Square bandwagon as I liked the simplicity of the display, so the 3159 module having the row of indicators along the bottom never sat right with me, where as the 3461 (I think, in the b5600/b5000) hides that info in the phone app so the watch display still looks basic as in 1983

so my perfect Square (If casio is looking) is a Ti B5000, in full soft resin, I could probably offload most of my collection leaving me with a vintage DW5000, DW5600c and Full Metal B5000 if that was the case


----------



## wrsmith

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Also, is it just me that is fairly sure the old modules had A-EL not R-EL as stated in the article, given that it was signifying "Auto"??


Correct, they said A.EL for Auto EL. Now it just says LT

R.EL was a typo in my post last week where I revealed the pictures... and it seems quite a few of these blogs just copy & paste


----------



## Nokkaelaein

Other than the GW-5000U, which for me will be the crown jewel of classic G-Shocks (it seems) , I'm also interested in the other colorways there might be for the updated 5610 at launch. G-Central mentions a rumor / "reliable source" that says there will be three different 5610 ones. I'm guessing one classic red stripe (that one is practically certain, also from the leaked photos), one blacked out, and one... uhmm... hmm!


----------



## Nokkaelaein

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> the 3159 module having the row of indicators along the bottom never sat right with me


Hehe, it's nice how much variety there is in preferences: that charge indicator missing from the B5000 is one of the main reasons I don't vibe well with that one


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

wrsmith said:


> Correct, they said A.EL for Auto EL. Now it just says LT
> 
> R.EL was a typo in my post last week where I revealed the pictures... and it seems quite a few of these blogs just copy & paste


Yeh I spotted G Central had the same error


----------



## g-addict




----------



## kevio

Since the module is changing, hopefully they're also making some changes to the layout and design of the watch. 

Some changes that I'd like to see are bigger buttons and the same solar panel as the B5600 models, with a hole cut into the viewing area for improved display readability. It would suck if after all these years, the negative display squares would still be difficult to read. 

On the GW5000U, in addition to the above it'd be awesome if they used the same type of FSTN display as on the GMW-B5000x family of watches. Or even a MIP display! But based on what's shown in the manual, it doesn't seem like it'd be MIP. Hopefully FSTN.


----------



## Nokkaelaein

kevio said:


> Some changes that I'd like to see are bigger buttons


I'm sort of torn between wanting that and... yet not wanting that at the same time 😅

What I mean is: tweaking the position of the module contacts themselves, so that it's more forgiving regarding the push position (leading to easier to press buttons on the 5000 as well, while using the same module as in the 5610 counterpart) - that would be cool. The push position/angle is the main detail leading to the additional force needed when pushing the buttons on the current GW-5000 vs. GW-M5610, as in, the slightly different button placement on the 5000 makes the pusher hit the contact point in such a way that there is much less leverage for the contact to happen, leading to the user needing to press much harder. If the contacts were tweaked to accommodate this, it would ease the use a lot.

However, if they were also going to change the size and/or placement of the pushbuttons themselves, even subtly... That would mean that the new GW-5000 wasn't compatible with the old bezels anymore (also the ones coming from different compatible models than literally the 5000 itself). I sort of wouldn't want to see that happen, hmmh.


----------



## dgaddis

Y'all did see the images right? The buttons are the same ol' same ol'.


----------



## Nokkaelaein

dgaddis said:


> Y'all did see the images right? The buttons are the same ol' same ol'.


Yeah! They look to be that way, indeed; I'm just not like 100% sure because of possible subtle changes. But they do seem like the original bezels will fit. What isn't known, however, is if the contacts on the module itself have been redesigned/repositioned/resized to ease button presses also on the 5000. That's a realistic possibility, waiting to hear first experiences a lot!


----------



## kevio

dgaddis said:


> Y'all did see the images right? The buttons are the same ol' same ol'.


Yup, it's a missed opportunity that they don't increase the button size. As for the display and solar panel, you can't tell from the pictures alone.


----------



## Nokkaelaein

kevio said:


> Yup, it's a missed opportunity that they don't increase the button size. As for the display and solar panel, you can't tell from the pictures alone.


There's a big probability that they wanted to keep all the original manufacturing processes 100% the same for these classics (the steel case and pushers of the GW-5000 included, etc.) and strictly made upgrades only to the module itself - and changed the EL print. But indeed, upgrading the module itself might still facilitate a better button feel, just by having the contacts modified for those needed angles.


----------



## Nokkaelaein

English manuals are up!



https://support.casio.com/en/manual/manualsearch.php?cid=009&MODULE=3495&submit=




https://support.casio.com/en/manual/manualsearch.php?cid=009&MODULE=3496&submit=


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

tomchicago said:


> Dang I was hoping for a battery powered model with a good, loud, functional chime & alarm.


the 3229 module I found much louder than all my bluetooth and solar ones, is that still not loud enough??

specifically I had the positive 3229 from the DW5600MW (all white) in the DW5610su (grey and black bezel model) case,
the case design of the SU range is slightly different externally, like they've shaved the sides near the buttons, I don't know if that has a positive effect on the sound, less dampening, but it was significantly louder as I mentioned,


----------



## wrsmith

It should be noted that these catalog shots are photoshops (by Casio). They merely take a template of the existing (non-U models) and photoshop the new module into it.

So in the photos, the button size is unchanged. Therefore _probably_ the button size is unchanged. However, nothing is confirmed, until it is confirmed. When we see the so-called beauty shots from other angles we will be in a better position to judge.


----------



## Rocat

Nokkaelaein said:


> English manuals are up!
> 
> 
> 
> https://support.casio.com/en/manual/manualsearch.php?cid=009&MODULE=3495&submit=
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://support.casio.com/en/manual/manualsearch.php?cid=009&MODULE=3496&submit=


I am liking the Countdown timer ability to set the seconds and the multiple world time functions like the gd100/g8900.


----------



## tomchicago

3229 is plenty loud. If the G-5600U is battery powered, it should have a proper loud alarm & chime. Is it battery powered?



BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> the 3229 module I found much louder than all my bluetooth and solar ones, is that still not loud enough??
> 
> specifically I had the positive 3229 from the DW5600MW (all white) in the DW5610su (grey and black bezel model) case,
> the case design of the SU range is slightly different externally, like they've shaved the sides near the buttons, I don't know if that has a positive effect on the sound, less dampening, but it was significantly louder as I mentioned,


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

tomchicago said:


> 3229 is plenty loud. If the G-5600U is battery powered, it should have a proper loud alarm & chime. Is it battery powered?


Well they're all battery powered, it just seems solar ones aren't as loud, I'm not exactly sure what your asking for as the 3229 suits what you asked for earlier...?


----------



## wrsmith

G-5600E update model is called G-5600UE (not G-5600U). As with the other U models it is cosmetically pretty much the same as the outgoing one.


----------



## GaryK30

G-Central has updated their original article, including showing all of the colorways.









G-Shock 5000U/5600U/5610U Updated Module "U" Series: GW-5000U-1, GW-M5610U, GW-S5600U, G-5600UE


G-Shock Japan officially announced the G-5600UE-1JF (16,500 yen), GW-5000U-1JF with screw-back (42,900 yen), GW-M5610U-1JF (22,000 yen), GW-M5610U-1BJF with




www.g-central.com


----------



## dgaddis

So, if you've got a GW-5000 but want the new module, who's gonna be the first to buy a GW-5610U and swap the module? A lot cheaper than buying a new GW-5000U!


----------



## gojira54

The updated module is welcome - I will upgrade my beater from DW-5030 to GW-5000U =]
Still waiting for a ti case in resin tho!!!


----------



## mbnv992

I’m definitely buying the new 5610-U but for now it only looks like it’s available through Casio Japan and not the US


----------



## sinkdrain

I'm wearing my gw5610 right now and the buttons on my watch do not stick out as far as the buttons in the pictures of the updated versions do. I'm hoping that's a good sign of improved buttons.


----------



## journeyforce

peterbee said:


> I noticed a discontinued badge on the GW-5000 on Chino Japan about a week ago. I was thinking maybe I should grab one, but if the new one looks as good and is really an upgrade, probably no need to rush.
> 
> View attachment 15961808


I would not use Chino as a barometer for if the GW-5000 is discontinued. He sometimes marks watches he decides not to sell anymore as discontinued. I asked Seiya about 3 days ago if the GW-5000 was discontinued as he was sold out. He said no it was not discontinued and that he was getting more in shortly. Sure enough last night i got an email saying they were now in.


----------



## journeyforce

Nokkaelaein said:


> Other nifty stuff: long press of the mode change button (1 sec or more) will return to the main time display from any mode. Even the stopwatch will indeed show the current time also after one hour has passed, and it just switches from minutes-seconds-hundredths to displaying hours-minutes-seconds, on the fly, keeping the current time visible in the small display. This is really great  !
> 
> Also, you can switch the date format between MM DD and DD MM !
> 
> Wahhh, basically there's no other way to go about this, I _will_ need to get a GW-5000 like this.


i am glad that the new watch has the features you are looking for. I never knew how much folks wanted those features.As an American, the date is perfect for me. Plus the lack of time showing when using other features never bothered me.


----------



## A.G.

Nokkaelaein said:


> English manuals are up!
> 
> 
> 
> https://support.casio.com/en/manual/manualsearch.php?cid=009&MODULE=3495&submit=
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://support.casio.com/en/manual/manualsearch.php?cid=009&MODULE=3496&submit=


I think adding the current time in the other modes is really amazing. It was one of the reasons I never got a 3159 module. There are many other things that will still keep me from getting this. While the Bluetooth 3459 module isn't perfect it gets a lot right like having the current time in all modes and having a table so it changes DST even without a signal. The manual is confusing when it comes to "summer time" so I don't know if the new 3495 module has an integrated table. My guess is that it doesn't.

I still prefer EL over LED and I'm not a fan of the status for snooze, alarm, battery level etc... being printed on the glass. It's weird how the more basic 3229 model gets more things right for me. It even has an auto-repeat timer and flash alerts! For me, the only things the other modules have over the most basic one is the DST table and the bigger digits. That is just me, there are likely people out there that have an opposite opinion to mine who will love this refresh.


----------



## g-addict

Also has 5 world time settings.


----------



## Nokkaelaein

A.G. said:


> That is just me, there are likely people out there that have an opposite opinion to mine who will love this refresh.


Like me  - I think it's very close to perfect. The DST detail is new to me, very interesting info, thanks; I hadn't thought about the "AUTO" daylight saving time in even the old 3159 being a non-table one and relying on the radio signal, as I prefer to adjust DST manually everywhere, even on computer systems when possible, lol.


----------



## Nokkaelaein

Anyone preordered yet? When someone spots the GW-5000U available in Europe (as speculated), be sure to let me know, haha 😅


----------



## dgaddis

journeyforce said:


> I would not use Chino as a barometer for if the GW-5000 is discontinued. He sometimes marks watches he decides not to sell anymore as discontinued. I asked Seiya about 3 days ago if the GW-5000 was discontinued as he was sold out. He said no it was not discontinued and that he was getting more in shortly. Sure enough last night i got an email saying they were now in.


Surely these updated models will replace the current ones though, right? I wonder if the ones he got in are the newest latest/greatest?


----------



## peterbee

Looks like they are up for pre-order









GW-5000U-1JF | CASIO


重厚なメタルケースで、スクリューバックを採用した初代モデルDW-5000に、先進のテクノロジーを搭載したモデルです。電波を通しづらく受信には不利なフルメタルケースで、かつ重厚になるスクリューバックを採用しながら、世界6局の標準電波を受信するマルチバンド6も搭載しました。初代モデルのDNAを色濃く受け継ぎつつ、更なるタフを追求。メタルケース・スクリューバックには耐摩耗性を強化するDLC（ダイヤモンドライクカーボン）処理を施しました。更に、スクリューバックはミラー加工も施し、上質感を演出。また、樹脂バンドには装着感の良いソフトウレタンを採用。1983年に誕生したG-SHOCKオリジナルデザイ...




www.casio.com


----------



## Ottovonn

peterbee said:


> Looks like they are up for pre-order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GW-5000U-1JF | CASIO
> 
> 
> 重厚なメタルケースで、スクリューバックを採用した初代モデルDW-5000に、先進のテクノロジーを搭載したモデルです。電波を通しづらく受信には不利なフルメタルケースで、かつ重厚になるスクリューバックを採用しながら、世界6局の標準電波を受信するマルチバンド6も搭載しました。初代モデルのDNAを色濃く受け継ぎつつ、更なるタフを追求。メタルケース・スクリューバックには耐摩耗性を強化するDLC（ダイヤモンドライクカーボン）処理を施しました。更に、スクリューバックはミラー加工も施し、上質感を演出。また、樹脂バンドには装着感の良いソフトウレタンを採用。1983年に誕生したG-SHOCKオリジナルデザイ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.casio.com


Casio taking so much of money this year 

I may wait until my favorite dealer Seiya gets some. In fact, I may email him to inquire whether he will be getting these watches.


----------



## dgaddis

peterbee said:


> Looks like they are up for pre-order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GW-5000U-1JF | CASIO
> 
> 
> 重厚なメタルケースで、スクリューバックを採用した初代モデルDW-5000に、先進のテクノロジーを搭載したモデルです。電波を通しづらく受信には不利なフルメタルケースで、かつ重厚になるスクリューバックを採用しながら、世界6局の標準電波を受信するマルチバンド6も搭載しました。初代モデルのDNAを色濃く受け継ぎつつ、更なるタフを追求。メタルケース・スクリューバックには耐摩耗性を強化するDLC（ダイヤモンドライクカーボン）処理を施しました。更に、スクリューバックはミラー加工も施し、上質感を演出。また、樹脂バンドには装着感の良いソフトウレタンを採用。1983年に誕生したG-SHOCKオリジナルデザイ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.casio.com


Love the 'missed in translation' below the figure of the man walking "Can display the correct time"


----------



## Ottovonn

I just emailed Seiya inquiring about this new model. I bought my first GW-5000-1JF from him. It would be great to get the new one from him as well.


----------



## A.G.

Nokkaelaein said:


> Like me  - I think it's very close to perfect. The DST detail is new to me, very interesting info, thanks; I hadn't thought about the "AUTO" daylight saving time in even the old 3159 being a non-table one and relying on the radio signal, as I prefer to adjust DST manually everywhere, even on computer systems when possible, lol.


I totally get it. I like either the automatic DST that works even without a signal or totally manual like the basic module. It's also a good chance to adjust the time while making the DST changes. I was just disappointed with the DST change in some of the atomic watches.


----------



## wrsmith

I am hearing that GW-M5610U-1 and 1B are coming to USA. I do not have confirmation about the other models incl GW-5000U.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

GaryK30 said:


> From G-Central.
> 
> *G-Shock 5000 U Series including GW-5000U-1*
> 
> G-Shock, News
> 
> A reliable source has a new "Speed Model Series" listed for July 2021 in Japan. Though not all of the details are available, it includes three GW-M5610U models, one GW-5000U, one GW-S5600U, and one G-5600U, for a total of six watches.
> 
> Upon further searching, we found that the GW-M5610U-1 and GW-M5610U-1B (as the GW-M5610U-1ER and GW-M5610U-1BER, €129 each) are listed on some European retailer sites. We also found a search result for the GW-5000U-1 (as the GW-5000U-1ER, €299) from an official European G-Shock site, but that page is not currently active. The original source has a GW-S5600U-1JF listed, but we could not find any other results for this or a G-5600U. No images are currently available, but they should be soon.
> 
> See the rest of the article here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Shock 5000U/5600U/5610U Updated Module "U" Series: GW-5000U-1, GW-M5610U, GW-S5600U, G-5600UE
> 
> 
> G-Shock Japan officially announced the G-5600UE-1JF (16,500 yen), GW-5000U-1JF with screw-back (42,900 yen), GW-M5610U-1JF (22,000 yen), GW-M5610U-1BJF with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.g-central.com


The *GW-S5600U-1JF* with carbon fiber insert looks really cool! Thanks for the info...


----------



## Nokkaelaein

Ottovonn said:


> I just emailed Seiya inquiring about this new model. I bought my first GW-5000-1JF from him. It would be great to get the new one from him as well.


Interesting current situation trivia: I just noticed Seiya doesn't have the previous GW-5000-1JF listed on the Casio page anymore. That is, it doesn't just say "sold out", it's currently not there among the other Casios at all. A short while ago it was still there; this might anticipate the upgraded model showing up, the previous model phasing out, and the page being edited accordingly.


----------



## Ottovonn

Nokkaelaein said:


> Interesting current situation trivia: I just noticed Seiya doesn't have the previous GW-5000-1JF listed on the Casio page anymore. That is, it doesn't just say "sold out", it's currently not there among the other Casios at all. A short while ago it was still there; this might anticipate the upgraded model showing up, the previous model phasing out, and the page being edited accordingly.


Seiya has not responded to me, but when I sent the email the old 5000 was available. He may be in the process of updating his site as you said. Interesting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samirali

The EL Backlight looks better IMHO. I think the older and newer models both have their positives.


----------



## Nokkaelaein

samirali said:


> The EL Backlight looks better IMHO. I think the older and newer models both have their positives.


Yes - although apart from the backlight (which can present a subjective preference dilemma regarding LED/EL, coloring etc, yeah) I can't think of any other feature between the models that would present a similar substitution. The light seems to be the only feature that sees a change like that.

Instead they are incremental improvements in good taste, adding settings options and flexibility of modes (showing the current time, returning to home time mode with a long button press, and so on). So apart from going to LED lighting, imo not adding any new "potential eyesore for some users" features or taking away previous functionality, keeping the classic vibe 100% intact.

It would actually be a very nice touch if it turned out they used LED lighting of the same color as the old EL was


----------



## Glup

Adjustable date format is nice


----------



## sinkdrain

I wear my square mostly because of the look and comfort. Functionally, it's a pain to use so i use my other digitals more often. I'm bbq'ing pork shoulders right now and switched to my prw-50 so that i can check the stopwatch and activate timers without losing the current time. The updated module in the squares have all the most important features I need now added.


----------



## mbnv992

Can’t wait to see when this will be released for the USA ! I’ve always wanted a 5610, but now with the addition of being able to see the time in all the modes, this alone makes me REALLY want one now. Even though I already have a lot of squares already ( GW5000, DW5600E, and a DW5600C ) I think this new 5610U will be my new everyday wearer for sure.


----------



## Swizzlestick

I ordered a GW-S5600U, should be here in three weeks with express shipping.
the selling point was extended functionality: the timer that sets in seconds w/current time display, time zones swap with a press of A and B, and a 3sec. backlight... 
I need a very light watch w/ a 1-60 sec. timer for grueling and intense physical conditioning once or twice a week, so it's a necessity.; and for everyday workouts, not bad. Also I like to sleep with a Gshock on.... the lighter the better.
I do own a GW-5000 but it's on a heavy side at 75gr., so a 5000U was not an option.


----------



## shocking!g

Both the GW-5000U and the GW-S5600U look tempting I hope they'll get European releases.


----------



## Ottovonn

Nokkaelaein said:


> Yes - although apart from the backlight (which can present a subjective preference dilemma regarding LED/EL, coloring etc, yeah) I can't think of any other feature between the models that would present a similar substitution. The light seems to be the only feature that sees a change like that.
> 
> Instead they are incremental improvements in good taste, adding settings options and flexibility of modes (showing the current time, returning to home time mode with a long button press, and so on). So apart from going to LED lighting, imo not adding any new "potential eyesore for some users" features or taking away previous functionality, keeping the classic vibe 100% intact.
> 
> It would actually be a very nice touch if it turned out they used LED lighting of the same color as the old EL was


Oh what!? I didn't know they added the shortcut feature. I'm loving these quality of life updates. I prefer the EL light but I'm fine with LED. My analog frog has the LED light and it's fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokkaelaein

Ottovonn said:


> I prefer the EL light but I'm fine with LED.


Same here. I'm not against the (so far expected look of the) LED lighting, but on the other hand I do think the traditional EL is really _exactly right_ 

Still, different colored LEDs are so commonplace these days, it's not completely out of the question that Casio might have gone the extra mile and made the LED match the traditional color on these. I don't think it's that probable, though, and expect it to be the same shade it's in other recent(ish) LED G-Shocks. That's okay.


----------



## speedmistr

samirali said:


> The EL Backlight looks better IMHO. I think the older and newer models both have their positives.


I'm in this camp. Most of the new features add a level of fussiness, which is fine and welcome, but not a heads above improvement per se. EL though was a dramatic improvement over the micro bulb back in the day. I don't see LED as necessarily an upgrade to EL but more really just 'progress' based on corporate philosophy. I'll still be ordering a GW5000U regardless so I'll reserve judgment until I have one in hand.


----------



## Piter_De_Vries

Sakurawatches is now showing these new models in stock.

Any real world photos of the new backlight yet? It needs to be pretty good to be an upgrade, not downgrade, compared to the EL.


----------



## wrsmith

I assume it is the same as the B5000/B5600 backlight.


----------



## Ottovonn

Piter_De_Vries said:


> Sakurawatches is now showing these new models in stock.
> 
> Any real world photos of the new backlight yet? It needs to be pretty good to be an upgrade, not downgrade, compared to the EL.


Aw craaaap. I have bought from Sakura before -- good service. But I wanna wait for Seiya even though he may have higher prices.


----------



## Facelessman

Ottovonn said:


> Aw craaaap. I have bought from Sakura before -- good service. But I wanna wait for Seiya even though he may have higher prices.


Totally understand. Seiya has an outstanding service. If i want a watch from japan he would be my very first choice. However, for now i'll likely stick with my old trusty gw-5000


----------



## Nokkaelaein

Piter_De_Vries said:


> Any real world photos of the new backlight yet? It needs to be pretty good to be an upgrade, not downgrade, compared to the EL.


At the moment, I don't know of any. Currently it's safe to assume it's most probably the same LED backlight as in those other LED illuminated modern squares. There is a possibility they have made the color "more retro", but it's not as likely as it being in line with the previous LED squares.

For a comparison, here's what the Casio LED lighting looks like in squares (first one is the traditional EL, second one is the LED)






It's _comfortably kinda sorta very okay_ in my opinion  haha. A further note: the LED lighting _does_ fade in on the GMW-B5000D, in a stylish manner, but the pronounced "goes very bright for a moment and then pulls back" phenomenon seen in the video (in both cases) is due to the camera adjusting its exposure from complete darkness to the backlight.

EDIT: Adding this after actual unboxing info started rolling in: it is now confirmed that the U series backlight doesn't feature a fade.


----------



## mbnv992

Just ordered a 5610U from Sakurawatches ! Let’s see how long it takes to get to the US


----------



## Piter_De_Vries

Ottovonn said:


> Aw craaaap. I have bought from Sakura before -- good service. But I wanna wait for Seiya even though he may have higher prices.


I totally know what you mean and feel the same. Sakurawatches is good, but "just a business". Seiya-san is our trusted man in Japan 😉


----------



## Piter_De_Vries

Nokkaelaein said:


> At the moment, I don't know of any. Currently it's safe to assume it's most probably the same LED backlight as in those other LED illuminated modern squares. There is a possibility they have made the color "more retro", but it's not as likely as it being in line with the previous LED squares.
> 
> For a comparison, here's what the Casio LED lighting looks like in squares (first one is the traditional EL, second one is the LED)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's _comfortably kinda sorta very okay_ in my opinion  haha. A further note: the LED lighting _does_ fade in on the GMW-B5000D, in a stylish manner, but the pronounced "goes very bright for a moment and then pulls back" phenomenon seen in the video (in both cases) is due to the camera adjusting its exposure from complete darkness to the backlight.


Thanks for a very comprehensive answer!


----------



## Nokkaelaein

mbnv992 said:


> Just ordered a 5610U from Sakurawatches ! Let's see how long it takes to get to the US


Whohoo, interested in hearing how it goes! And seeing pics when you receive it


----------



## oiljam

Great new price on the GW-5000U at Sakura, £179 GBP. Better price than the one it replaces. I’ve ordered from Sakura before with no issues. I’m really tempted but I’ll think I’ll wait a while. Have I read these GW-5000U’s may be available in the UK?


----------



## Nokkaelaein

That price at Sakura is really super tempting. Didn't expect such a serious early discount on these.


----------



## samirali

Nokkaelaein said:


> At the moment, I don't know of any. Currently it's safe to assume it's most probably the same LED backlight as in those other LED illuminated modern squares. There is a possibility they have made the color "more retro", but it's not as likely as it being in line with the previous LED squares.
> 
> For a comparison, here's what the Casio LED lighting looks like in squares (first one is the traditional EL, second one is the LED)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's _comfortably kinda sorta very okay_ in my opinion  haha. A further note: the LED lighting _does_ fade in on the GMW-B5000D, in a stylish manner, but the pronounced "goes very bright for a moment and then pulls back" phenomenon seen in the video (in both cases) is due to the camera adjusting its exposure from complete darkness to the backlight.


Thank you for a great response. The video is very helpful


----------



## Greatkingrat

I'm not fussed about the time being visible in various modes because I rarely use timer and stopwatch functions.
The standard 'home screen' provides all the information I normally need but adjustable date format is definitely a welcome addition.
For me the ascending order of day to month to year is 'correct' and comes most naturally as it's standard here in the UK and Europe.
Casio is of course Asian and it's understandable that the rest of the world format is used for most of their watches.
The confusion might come from switching watches from old style to new, especially as the 5610 and 5610U are pretty much identical - just for a moment you might wonder if it's June the 5th or the 6th of May!

Just last week I received a cheque (or check) dated the 24th of June and couldn't understand why it had taken a month to get to me........heaven only knows why I thought we were nearing the end of July already......probably an age thing!

Maybe Casio's next upgrade with be to spell out the month.....12 Aug or Aug 12, either will help those of us easily confused.

As for the LED lighting, I imagine it will be brighter and hopefully very evenly balanced because I really like the EL as it is but having said that, adjustable to 3 seconds will be great.

It'll be very interesting to see how positive the reviews are from early buyers.


----------



## FROG

I get that some people (including me) love the uniform backlighting of EL, but I have a tough time seeing past the 15x improvement in luminous efficiency that LEDs have over EL lamps.

I also think there is an untapped market for a combination of UV LED hour indicators coated with Strontium Aluminate that use the LEDs to instantly “charge” traditional Superluminova or Lumibrite on analog quartz watches.

Imagine hitting the backlight button and seeing your lume leap to maximum brightness - then the LEDs shut off and the lume slowly lets out light for hours. And you can do that as many times as you like. No more having to lug around a UV flashlight…just hit the button!


----------



## Man of Kent

FROG said:


> I get that some people love the uniform backlighting of EL, but I have a tough time seeing past the 15x improvement in luminous efficiency that LEDs have over EL lamps.
> 
> I also think there is an untapped market for a combination of UV LED hour indicators coated with Strontium Aluminate that use the LEDs to instantly "charge" traditional Superluminova or Lumibrite on analog quartz watches.
> 
> Imagine hitting the backlight button and seeing your lume leap to maximum brightness - then the LEDs shut off and the lume slowly lets out light for hours. And you can do that as many times as you like. No more having to lug around a UV flashlight&#8230;just hit the button!


Some Protreks have that. Unfortunately the standard casio lume is rubbish so the UV lamp only gives it a boost for a little while.

Sent from my XQ-AU51 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

oiljam said:


> Great new price on the GW-5000U at Sakura, £179 GBP. Better price than the one it replaces. I've ordered from Sakura before with no issues. I'm really tempted but I'll think I'll wait a while. Have I read these GW-5000U's may be available in the UK?


Would we need to add 20% to that ?


----------



## wrsmith

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Would we need to add 20% to that ?


Yes, and there will usually be a "clearance fee" which will vary depending on the carrier.


----------



## G-Shocky

Won’t an LED (instead of EL) allow the LCD to have better contrast? My old 5600C with incandescent bulb has way better contrast than any of my modern 5600s with EL.


----------



## oiljam

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Would we need to add 20% to that ?


Yes, always been the case. You may get lucky but I think they're pretty tight on it these days.


----------



## babylon19

Do we know what the display on these will be like? STN?

GW-5000U-1 looks like it could be my next purchase


----------



## Dxnnis

babylon19 said:


> Do we know what the display on these will be like? STN?
> 
> GW-5000U-1 looks like it could be my next purchase


Would be nice if they was but I doubt it will be


----------



## Nokkaelaein

Casio mentions STN LCDs in the specifications of watches that have them (like the GMW-B5000D). As the official spec pages of these U squares are now online, and they don't have any mention of STN, I find it very likely these don't have that. Casio could have just forgotten to mention it, but I don't think so 

By the way, speaking of these: the LED lighting color in the GW-5000U specs is now listed as "white", as pretty much expected, at least on the main Japanese Casio site now. So it will extremely likely be exactly that (i.e. the same LED light as in previous recent(ish) LED squares) instead of going retro EL colored.


----------



## samirali

Nokkaelaein said:


> Casio mentions STN LCDs in the specifications of watches that have them (like the GMW-B5000D). As the official spec pages of these U squares are now online, and they don't have any mention of STN, I find it very likely these don't have that. Casio could have just forgotten to mention it, but I don't think so
> 
> By the way, speaking of these: the LED lighting color in the GW-5000U specs is now listed as "white", as pretty much expected, at least on the main Japanese Casio site now. So it will extremely likely be exactly that (i.e. the same LED light as in previous recent(ish) LED squares) instead of going retro EL colored.


If the light is indeed white on the U series, in my eyes that makes the outgoing version very attractive. The uniform bluish coloured backlight is half the reason for me to want it.


----------



## babylon19

Still sounds like a great upgrade. Think it will finally make me pull the trigger on the GW-5000 as I have always been put off by the 'older' tech module. If it is anything like the B5600 display, it will still be a great upgrade vs the older modules.


----------



## Ferretnose

Any indication that the new modules are dimensionally different from the old? In other words, will all the mod parts still fit? I'd hope so, but never dare to assume so.


----------



## Nokkaelaein

Ferretnose said:


> Any indication that the new modules are dimensionally different from the old? In other words, will all the mod parts still fit? I'd hope so, but never dare to assume so.


Checking the old GW-5000 vs. GW-5000U, on the main Japanese site the listed outer dimensions are exactly the same (one tenth of a millimeter accuracy). So they would appear to be exactly the same size. There's still a possibility something not yet uncovered has been subtly changed, regarding strap / bezel / buttons etc, which would impact compatibility - but at this point I'd say it's very unlikely.


----------



## Ottovonn

babylon19 said:


> Still sounds like a great upgrade. Think it will finally make me pull the trigger on the GW-5000 as I have always been put off by the 'older' tech module. If it is anything like the B5600 display, it will still be a great upgrade vs the older modules.


It's possible the display may have even more contrast. I think that the EL light may affect digit contrast slightly; correct me if I'm wrong please.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris20nyy

samirali said:


> If the light is indeed white on the U series, in my eyes that makes the outgoing version very attractive. The uniform bluish coloured backlight is half the reason for me to want it.


Just purchased a GW-5000 for this exact reason. I am an absolute sucker for EL glow.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## samirali

Chris20nyy said:


> Just purchased a GW-5000 for this exact reason. I am an absolute sucker for EL glow.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Same here. Ordered the GW-M5610-1JF and GW-M5610MD-7JF too


----------



## charliealpha094

It's here guys!! Very close to the official release in europe!!


----------



## babylon19

Has the europe release been confirmed for July too? I wonder when we will start to see these on G Shock UK


----------



## babylon19

Chris20nyy said:


> Just purchased a GW-5000 for this exact reason. I am an absolute sucker for EL glow.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Personal preference I guess! I would never pick EL over LED, especially with the way the LEDs fade/glow in and out. It's a big reason all my squares are more modern modules.


----------



## babyivan

It's exciting to see these new models, but I won't be buying any of them since I have the originals. The upgrade in features is not enough of a push for me to swap them all out.


----------



## dgaddis

babylon19 said:


> Personal preference I guess! I would never pick EL over LED, especially with the way the LEDs fade/glow in and out. It's a big reason all my squares are more modern modules.


Same. LED beats EL all day for me.


----------



## Ferretnose

Really tempted to pick up a GW-M5610U, just so I can make Kathmandu my world-time city. Always wanted to go there. But will have to settle for the watch.


----------



## Chris20nyy

babylon19 said:


> Personal preference I guess! I would never pick EL over LED, especially with the way the LEDs fade/glow in and out. It's a big reason all my squares are more modern modules.


Definitely personal preference! A friend of mine loves the LED backlight of my gw-94001B. It's crisp, but I just love the glow of electroluminescence!

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chempop

The updated features sound great but other key details for me are:
improved viewing angles
improved contrast on the negative display
louder alarm/signal beep (on par with DW5600, GWB5600)


----------



## erekose

All up on Amazon Japan here for release Friday.


----------



## MrMundy

Now the question... is the new 5000 made in Japan?


----------



## sodamonkey

babylon19 said:


> Has the europe release been confirmed for July too? I wonder when we will start to see these on G Shock UK


Confirmed on G-Central, not sure when though?

G-Shock GW-5000U-1ER, GW-M5610U-1ER, GW-M5610U-1BER coming to Europe - G-Central G-Shock Watch Fan Blog


----------



## Ferretnose

Sakura is listing the release date as July 16.


----------



## Ottovonn

MrMundy said:


> Now the question... is the new 5000 made in Japan?


Maybe it's made in the old US of A. GW-5000U = GW-5000 USA.

(just kidding LOL)


----------



## Dxnnis

babyivan said:


> It's exciting to see these new models, but I won't be buying any of them since I have the originals. The upgrade in features is not enough of a push for me to swap them all out.


Have to agree on upgrading (well for now maybe) but looking forward to seeing how the backlight is implemented and if it is just the same as the GW-B5600's


----------



## babyivan

Dxnnis said:


> Have to agree on upgrading (well for now maybe) but looking forward to seeing how the backlight is implemented and if it is just the same as the GW-B5600's


I prefer the "ole school" el glow over the LED.


----------



## Dxnnis

babyivan said:


> I prefer the "ole school" el glow over the LED.


Personally I like the el but the led is just as nice with the fade in/out and to be honest I hardly use any backlights anyway


----------



## Dxnnis

I have been thinking about having my 5610b swapped to positive and get the new 5610Ub, tempted


----------



## charliealpha094

MrMundy said:


> Now the question... is the new 5000 made in Japan?


For the price tag it has, might be... If not it's made in Thailand. My gw-m5610 and dw-5600e are both made in thailand and I'm far from disappointed with the quality level and construction they have. Honestly, if they said "Japan" on the back, everyone would believe.


----------



## Dxnnis

I think the quality control is pretty consistent whichever makes them


----------



## journeyforce

So will this watch be available in the USA? Probably not as Casio USA is a very stupid branch of Casio.

Casio USA should be smart enough to realize there is a huge market for G-Shocks. They sold out quickly of all the $1000 Frogs (RN Frog, Rainbow Toad Frog etc) they offered here.

There would be a big market for the GW-5000 here.

As for being made in Japan or somewhere else, I am not concerned with where it is made. I bought the GW-5000 because it was a cool watch that pays homage to the 1980's-early 1990's squares with the metal case topped by resin and not where it was made.

The classic square G-Shocks are like Nike Air max 90 shoes (always in style), So whether it is made in Thailand, China, japan or South Korea, the watch is still cool and I would buy it.


----------



## jovani

sodamonkey said:


> Confirmed on G-Central, not sure when though?
> 
> G-Shock GW-5000U-1ER


the same model?
CASIO G-SHOCK ORIGIN GW-5000U-1JF


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

jovani said:


> the same model?
> CASIO G-SHOCK ORIGIN GW-5000U-1JF


yes, the last 2 letters indicate the region of the world it is sold from, JF Japan, ER europe


----------



## jovani

which model to buy better?


----------



## sodamonkey

jovani said:


> which model to buy better?


Both the same identical watches, probably manufactured in the same place too, just with the different country codes stamped into the backplate.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani

ok


----------



## Grungever

I like my gw m5610 but I allways missed the current time/stopwatch, counting timer mode so I am ready to buy the upgrade.


----------



## samirali

Seiya Japan shows a white LED backlight with what looks like hotspots


https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0243/0993/files/G-GW-5000U-1JF_i_240x240.jpg?v=1625810656










CASIO G shock GW-5000U-1JF MULTI BAND 6 Made in Japan


The long-selling 2009 GW-5000 model has evolved while keeping its trademark appearance.The new model is the the GW-5000U-1JF. Listed Price: 42,900 JPY Screw back, DLC finish and 20 ATM W.R. Shock resistant, Solar powered Atomic Timekeeping: Japan, USA, Germany, England & China World time: 48...




www.seiyajapan.com


----------



## Chempop

samirali said:


> Seiya Japan shows a white LED backlight with what looks like hotspots
> 
> 
> https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0243/0993/files/G-GW-5000U-1JF_i_240x240.jpg?v=1625810656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CASIO G shock GW-5000U-1JF MULTI BAND 6 Made in Japan
> 
> 
> The long-selling 2009 GW-5000 model has evolved while keeping its trademark appearance.The new model is the the GW-5000U-1JF. Listed Price: 42,900 JPY Screw back, DLC finish and 20 ATM W.R. Shock resistant, Solar powered Atomic Timekeeping: Japan, USA, Germany, England & China World time: 48...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seiyajapan.com


Even though I like the look of blue/green EL light of last gen, it is in some ways inferior to the fade-in/out of the LED light which I find *much much* easier for my eyes to adjust from in the dark compared to the brief and sudden off/on of the EL light.

The big question will be if the viewing angles improved, in my opinion they were notoriously bad on the 5610 and GW5000: 88:8888 .. I'm not going to pass judgement until someone here has one in hand and can compare them side by side. 

Even though I'll probably get one of these new models, I can't help but feel like I would have just prefered a classic GW-B5600 with glass that didn't look like a circus or transformer. Nothing against clowns and robots, I don't mean to offend 🤡🤖!!!


----------



## wrsmith

There is something pleasant about EL backlight - very even, not harsh on the eyes. Plus the reassuring familiarity. 

The LED backlight on B5000 is well implemented - it is quite even. The fade in/out effect is very smooth. The color is a little bit of an ugly blue but not too bad. The big advantage of course is power efficiency and the fact that it should not dim over the life of the watch.

Overall the change from EL to LED is something I have no problem with, assuming they use the same quality as B5000.

From the photos on Seiya we can see that it is still MIJ and it still has small buttons. Along with Chempop I am now interested to learn if the viewing angle is improved.


----------



## Ottovonn

Chempop said:


> Even though I like the look of blue/green EL light of last gen, it is in some ways inferior to the fade-in/out of the LED light which I find *much much* easier for my eyes to adjust from in the dark compared to the brief and sudden off/on of the EL light.
> 
> The big question will be if the viewing angles improved, in my opinion they were notoriously bad on the 5610 and GW5000: 88:8888 .. I'm not going to pass judgement until someone here has one in hand and can compare them side by side.
> 
> Even though I'll probably get one of these new models, I can't help but feel like I would have just prefered a classic GW-B5600 with glass that didn't look like a circus or transformer. Nothing against clowns and robots, I don't mean to offend !!!


Seiya's new photos show some very crisp left and front viewing angles. Unless you wear your watch on the right wrist and look at it from a sharp downward angle such as in that photo, the new 5000 appears to be an improvement. I can't wait to compare with my older model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

samirali said:


> Seiya Japan shows a white LED backlight with what looks like hotspots
> 
> 
> https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0243/0993/files/G-GW-5000U-1JF_i_240x240.jpg?v=1625810656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CASIO G shock GW-5000U-1JF MULTI BAND 6 Made in Japan
> 
> 
> The long-selling 2009 GW-5000 model has evolved while keeping its trademark appearance.The new model is the the GW-5000U-1JF. Listed Price: 42,900 JPY Screw back, DLC finish and 20 ATM W.R. Shock resistant, Solar powered Atomic Timekeeping: Japan, USA, Germany, England & China World time: 48...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seiyajapan.com


Whether it is white or amber LED's that is what you get. Hot spots. That's why I prefer an Electro Luminescent backlight.


----------



## journeyforce

Most of the new features on this watch are things i dont care about. However i will probably end up buying one anyway.
Does anybody know if they changed the size of the watch? I would love to be able to use the spare GW-5000 straps and bezels i already own.

i wish they had made it a titanium case with a rubber strap and bezel or at least got rid of the dlc coating (which makes the case back sticky)


----------



## Rocat

journeyforce said:


> Most of the new features on this watch are things i dont care about. However i will probably end up buying one anyway.
> Does anybody know if they changed the size of the watch? I would love to be able to use the spare GW-5000 straps and bezels i already own.
> 
> i wish they had made it a titanium case with a rubber strap and bezel or at least got rid of the dlc coating (which makes the case back sticky)


I thought someone posted dimensions. But I would assume they would not mess with the case size if the only thing changed was code inside the module.


----------



## speedmistr

samirali said:


> Seiya Japan shows a white LED backlight with what looks like hotspots
> 
> 
> https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0243/0993/files/G-GW-5000U-1JF_i_240x240.jpg?v=1625810656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CASIO G shock GW-5000U-1JF MULTI BAND 6 Made in Japan
> 
> 
> The long-selling 2009 GW-5000 model has evolved while keeping its trademark appearance.The new model is the the GW-5000U-1JF. Listed Price: 42,900 JPY Screw back, DLC finish and 20 ATM W.R. Shock resistant, Solar powered Atomic Timekeeping: Japan, USA, Germany, England & China World time: 48...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seiyajapan.com



















3495 & 3159 for comparison.


----------



## Nokkaelaein

Okayy, now we're talkin'  .. The Seiya product photos show "Made in Japan K" on the screwback indeed, that's awesome to know for certain now. For me, the reason to buy this watch is first and foremost the new features, each and every one being a useful addition in the way I use the watch daily. A magnificently optimal update from my perspective, and not adding any annoying/extraneous things, heh. I also wished it to have 1:1 the build quality of the earlier model, that seems to be the case now. A terrific update, and now... only to decide where to buy


----------



## Ottovonn

Nokkaelaein said:


> Okayy, now we're talkin'  .. The Seiya product photos show "Made in Japan K" on the screwback indeed, that's awesome to know for certain now. For me, the reason to buy this watch is first and foremost the new features, each and every one being a useful addition in the way I use the watch daily. A magnificently optimal update from my perspective, and not adding any annoying/extraneous things, heh. I also wished it to have 1:1 the build quality of the earlier model, that seems to be the case now. A terrific update, and now... only to decide where to buy


I'm waiting for Seiya to restock. I can't believe he sold out already. Well, I actually do believe it lol 
Agreed about the module. I almost daily wear the 5000 and use CDT and Stopwatch fairly often, but always was a tiny bit inconvenient having to swap back to the home screen. The 5600e had a slightly more convenient module comparatively. Time in each mode and an adjustable seconds CDT


----------



## zhanato

When to buy? This is the question...... for me. 
U- series will be a not DJM , but International Market thing. 
It means, in some Time, much more sellers - lower prices.
In seweral years, for sure, need to buy. Must have G-Chock U-series!


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

zhanato said:


> When to buy? This is the question...... for me.
> U- series will be a not DJM , but International Market thing.
> It means, in some Time, much more sellers - lower prices.
> In seweral years, for sure, need to buy. Must have G-Chock U-series!


yeh i'm in no rush to add the GW-5000u to my collection, but if its coming to UK then it'll no doubt find its way into the sale sections from time to time, after initially selling out and appearing on ebay at double the RRP probably


----------



## Nokkaelaein

Indeed... hmm, on the other hand I'd very much like to go with Seiya, but for a model that isn't actually JDM it might be a bit weird to pay all the customs etc. to get it over here, in the north of Europe, from Japan, just for the authentic feel of buying a new GW-5000 from the trusted Japan source 

Have to think about it - because, at the same time, I'm very interested in seeing if local watch sellers will carry the GW-5000U here in Finland (in actual brick and mortar shops, I mean). They have the original GW-M5610-1ER on their shelves, and a bunch of other models, of course, so I think at least the updated 5610 is certain to arrive here. But now that the GW-5000U is a global release, probably that one too. As in, why wouldn't it?

Random off topic: it's weird how this Watchuseek message editing box nowadays does this thing where, when backspacing a whole word, it sometimes jumps directly to the end of the previous word (automatically backspaces the space in between), which is strange in itself, but it doesn't always do it.


----------



## Ottovonn

Nokkaelaein said:


> Indeed... hmm, on the other hand I'd very much like to go with Seiya, but for a model that isn't actually JDM it might be a bit weird to pay all the customs etc. to get it over here, in the north of Europe, from Japan, just for the authentic feel of buying a new GW-5000 from the trusted Japan source
> 
> Have to think about it - because, at the same time, I'm very interested in seeing if local watch sellers will carry the GW-5000U here in Finland (in actual brick and mortar shops, I mean). They have the original GW-M5610-1ER on their shelves, and a bunch of other models, of course, so I think at least the updated 5610 is certain to arrive here. But now that the GW-5000U is a global release, probably that one too. As in, why wouldn't it?
> 
> Random off topic: it's weird how this Watchuseek message editing box nowadays does this thing where, when backspacing a whole word, it sometimes jumps directly to the end of the previous word (automatically backspaces the space in between), which is strange in itself, but it doesn't always do it.


If you can get the watch locally, I'd go that route for sure.

Also I just noticed that it seems as tho the purplish solar panels may be gone from the GW-5000U. I have a spare old 5000 with blue panels.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrsmith

Ottovonn said:


> Also I just noticed that it seems as tho the purplish solar panels may be gone from the GW-5000U. I have a spare old 5000 with blue panels.


The charge times have changed somewhat which indeed would suggest a change to the solar panel. I hope it has the improved construction of the B5600/B5000 (without extra glass)


----------



## Nokkaelaein

Good call on the charge times. By the way, is there test/spec data somewhere on the energy efficiency difference between the EL and LED lighting that Casio uses?


----------



## FROG

Unfortunately, Seiya's photos are only showing the GW5000U using the best angles for the standard GW5000's display.

I'm not confident that the new display is better than the old one. But does it matter to me? Not really...


----------



## babylon19

Is there a UK launch date confirmed yet?


----------



## journeyforce

Will this GW-5000U be sold in the USA? That might be worth waiting for it to drop here in the good ole US of A instead of buying it from overseas.

However I also have no problem buying it overseas if the prices is better. The fact the GW-5000 was a JDM watch was not the reason I bought the GW-5000. I bought it because it was a square that had a metal case with a rubber bezel like the 1980's models with solar and atomic time. That it was a JDM watch was cool but not an impact whatsoever on me buying it.


----------



## Nokkaelaein

journeyforce said:


> Will this GW-5000U be sold in the USA?


I'd say it would be really weird if no retailer carried this watch in the USA, as it's a non-JDM one and a very significant one in the Casio lineup.



journeyforce said:


> The fact the GW-5000 was a JDM watch was not the reason I bought the GW-5000.


I absolutely agree; for me, it being a JDM was realistically more like a hindrance (as in, it was more difficult to get ) than a reason / plus side getting the GW-5000. I got it because it was the best watch for me at the time - and in turn, now that the update turned out to be this good, the only thing making me question getting the new one is: my trusty GW-5000 is on my wrist every day, and it works awesomely well, still, of course. And I've been through a lot with it already, it's been my "pandemic watch" all this time, for one thing (who would have known we'd have some of those, eh), and it's also been on my wrist through some important career developments and projects and... well, you get the idea. Definitely not selling that one, even if going with the updated one as a daily.

Might seem like an odd or overly sentimental thing, but I've thought about updating this watch like "stepping out of the pandemic times" and so on, getting my second covid shot at the end of August and in a way breathing a sigh of relief in that sense; it might be a nice symbolic time to start measuring the "new time" on a "watch for the new times" like the GW-5000U


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Funny thing is I live in Korea and even though it is JDM you can pretty much go to any AD and find the gw-5000.


----------



## wrsmith

babylon19 said:


> Is there a UK launch date confirmed yet?


I have not seen any UK dealers list the watch yet.


----------



## Nordlys

I just purchased the GW-5000U-1JF from Chino Watch for $309. A bit higher than Sakura's price, but the Chino price includes DHL shipping whereas Sakura charges extra for shipping at checkout.

Scheduled to arrive on the 15th, so I'll update here with pics when it arrives.


----------



## samirali

Nordlys said:


> I just purchased the GW-5000U-1JF from Chino Watch for $309. A bit higher than Sakura's price, but the Chino price includes DHL shipping whereas Sakura charges extra for shipping at checkout.
> 
> Scheduled to arrive on the 15th, so I'll update here with pics when it arrives.


Do you have any previous experience of buying from them?


----------



## Nordlys

samirali said:


> Do you have any previous experience of buying from them?


Yep. I've bought directly from their website before. No issues whatsoever. Their English isn't all that great, but they ship fast and the G-Shocks have always arrived with the international warranty card and full (matching) box and papers.


----------



## rodo88

Got a GW-S5600U on the way


----------



## Ottovonn

Nordlys said:


> I just purchased the GW-5000U-1JF from Chino Watch for $309. A bit higher than Sakura's price, but the Chino price includes DHL shipping whereas Sakura charges extra for shipping at checkout.
> 
> Scheduled to arrive on the 15th, so I'll update here with pics when it arrives.


I'm also inquiring with Chino for a GW-5000 thanks to your post. Sorry, Seiya-san, but you are sold out at the moment 😢


----------



## journeyforce

Nokkaelaein said:


> I'd say it would be really weird if no retailer carried this watch in the USA, as it's a non-JDM one and a very significant one in the Casio lineup.
> 
> I absolutely agree; for me, it being a JDM was realistically more like a hindrance (as in, it was more difficult to get ) than a reason / plus side getting the GW-5000. I got it because it was the best watch for me at the time - and in turn, now that the update turned out to be this good, the only thing making me question getting the new one is: my trusty GW-5000 is on my wrist every day, and it works awesomely well, still, of course. And I've been through a lot with it already, it's been my "pandemic watch" all this time, for one thing (who would have known we'd have some of those, eh), and it's also been on my wrist through some important career developments and projects and... well, you get the idea. Definitely not selling that one, even if going with the updated one as a daily.
> 
> Might seem like an odd or overly sentimental thing, but I've thought about updating this watch like "stepping out of the pandemic times" and so on, getting my second covid shot at the end of August and in a way breathing a sigh of relief in that sense; it might be a nice symbolic time to start measuring the "new time" on a "watch for the new times" like the GW-5000U


Celebrating the covid shots by getting a watch is a good idea. It is a milestone


----------



## babylon19

rodo88 said:


> Got a GW-S5600U on the way


Congrats! Where from?


----------



## journeyforce

Ottovonn said:


> I'm also inquiring with Chino for a GW-5000 thanks to your post. Sorry, Seiya-san, but you are sold out at the moment 😢


Let us know how it goes with Chino. I have heard good things about him. I am sticking with Seiya, if I have to wait a few weeks for this new watch. It is not like I don't have a GW-5000 already 

I hope they change the box though. Casio went cheap on the box and stopped giving us the inner and outer box set up in favor of one box which sucks because the older set up had the manuals and other papers in the outer box and the watch in the inner. Now the booklets and stuff are in with the watch. I don't want that rattling around against my watch when shipping


----------



## Nordlys

journeyforce said:


> Let us know how it goes with Chino. I have heard good things about him. I am sticking with Seiya, if I have to wait a few weeks for this new watch. It is not like I don't have a GW-5000 already
> 
> I hope they change the box though. Casio went cheap on the box and stopped giving us the inner and outer box set up in favor of one box which sucks because the older set up had the manuals and other papers in the outer box and the watch in the inner. Now the booklets and stuff are in with the watch. I don't want that rattling around against my watch when shipping


G-Shock Advertisements: "These are the toughest watches EVER!!! LOOK, you can RUN THEM OVER WITH CARS and they WON'T BREAK. Gahhhhh, TOUGH!!!"

G-Shock owners: "I'd rather not have those pieces of paper resting against my G-shock. The paper might scratch the resin."


----------



## Ottovonn

journeyforce said:


> Let us know how it goes with Chino. I have heard good things about him. I am sticking with Seiya, if I have to wait a few weeks for this new watch. It is not like I don't have a GW-5000 already
> 
> I hope they change the box though. Casio went cheap on the box and stopped giving us the inner and outer box set up in favor of one box which sucks because the older set up had the manuals and other papers in the outer box and the watch in the inner. Now the booklets and stuff are in with the watch. I don't want that rattling around against my watch when shipping


Chino sent me an invoice, and I officially ordered one too. I've never bought from Chino, but I know of his reputation as one of the big three along with Seiya and Higuchi. I'll let you all know how it goes when the watch arrives.


----------



## Chris20nyy

Interested in seeing the differences once in people's hands.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nonconformulaic

Eager to hear about the buttons on the GW-5000U. If Casio fixed them (i.e., I won't be breaking finger nails to set a timer), I'm in for sure. Tried the GW-5000 three times, but the crazy hard to press buttons were a deal breaker for a guy who uses timers and stopwatches everyday.


----------



## Nokkaelaein

nonconformulaic said:


> Eager to hear about the buttons on the GW-5000U.


Yes! The buttons are the number one detail, at this point, that I'm interested in knowing more about when people start receiving their GW-5000Us, yep! While I have never thought of the original GW-5000 buttons "crazy hard" to press 

(I know this is sort of debated because, in the end, it's so much down to preference and how one is used to pushing these kinds of buttons in the first place; there's no definite right or wrong about it, i.e. if they feel too hard, then yep, they are too hard - for me, I keep my fingernails so short that they don't bend when pushing, and combining that with me habitually pushing these kinds of buttons firmly straight down with the tip of the nail... they aren't too hard.

I don't usually even think about it, they just work, and I use the stopwatch and timer some 10-20 times a day. BUT sometimes, especially when I'm sleepy, the - incidentally stiffest at least on my watch - light button would be welcome in a... less demanding configuration, haha, and the buttons would all be clearly better in any case if they pushed as easily as the 5610 ones, worked for everyone, and could be pressed in more ways than just a particularly firm manner, imo.)

Plot twist: what if the GW-5000U buttons are _even stiffer_?


----------



## samirali

journeyforce said:


> Let us know how it goes with Chino. I have heard good things about him. I am sticking with Seiya, if I have to wait a few weeks for this new watch. It is not like I don't have a GW-5000 already
> 
> I hope they change the box though. Casio went cheap on the box and stopped giving us the inner and outer box set up in favor of one box which sucks because the older set up had the manuals and other papers in the outer box and the watch in the inner. Now the booklets and stuff are in with the watch. I don't want that rattling around against my watch when shipping


Seya has them back in stock








CASIO G shock GW-5000U-1JF MULTI BAND 6 Made in Japan


The long-selling 2009 GW-5000 model has evolved while keeping its trademark appearance.The new model is the the GW-5000U-1JF. Listed Price: 42,900 JPY Screw back, DLC finish and 20 ATM W.R. Shock resistant, Solar powered Atomic Timekeeping: Japan, USA, Germany, England & China World time: 48...




www.seiyajapan.com


----------



## samirali

Ottovonn said:


> Chino sent me an invoice, and I officially ordered one too. I've never bought from Chino, but I know of his reputation as one of the big three along with Seiya and Higuchi. I'll let you all know how it goes when the watch arrives.


Chino has a 4.97 rating on Chrono24. I can't buy from his site because I don't have PayPal in my country. His Chrono24 price is USD 329


----------



## TTV

Hi guys! I just joined this forum, really interresting topics 👍

My GW-5000U from Sakura should be on my wrist on Thursday (July 15th), nice to compare it to my GMW models.


----------



## Dxnnis

TTV said:


> Hi guys! I just joined this forum, really interresting topics 👍
> 
> My GW-5000U from Sakura should be on my wrist on Thursday (Julu 15th), nice to compare it to my GMW models.


Nice one and welcome


----------



## TTV

Nokkaelaein said:


> Indeed... hmm, on the other hand I'd very much like to go with Seiya, but for a model that isn't actually JDM it might be a bit weird to pay all the customs etc. to get it over here, in the north of Europe, from Japan, just for the authentic feel of buying a new GW-5000 from the trusted Japan source
> 
> Have to think about it - because, at the same time, I'm very interested in seeing if local watch sellers will carry the GW-5000U here in Finland (in actual brick and mortar shops, I mean). They have the original GW-M5610-1ER on their shelves, and a bunch of other models, of course, so I think at least the updated 5610 is certain to arrive here. But now that the GW-5000U is a global release, probably that one too. As in, why wouldn't it?
> 
> Random off topic: it's weird how this Watchuseek message editing box nowadays does this thing where, when backspacing a whole word, it sometimes jumps directly to the end of the previous word (automatically backspaces the space in between), which is strange in itself, but it doesn't always do it.


I asked from Keskisen Kello about these U-models. GW-5000U should be available via them in August at ca. 359EUR mrp (without the discounts). Hopefully they will get also the 5610U models (less than 150EUR?).


----------



## samirali

Checked with Dubai retailers. They will not receive the GW-5000U-1JF


----------



## wrsmith

nonconformulaic said:


> Eager to hear about the buttons on the GW-5000U. If Casio fixed them (i.e., I won't be breaking finger nails to set a timer), I'm in for sure. Tried the GW-5000 three times, but the crazy hard to press buttons were a deal breaker for a guy who uses timers and stopwatches everyday.


Now that we have seen pics of the watch, i'm pretty sure the buttons are unchanged. Larger buttons is just something people were hoping for.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

samirali said:


> Checked with Dubai retailers. They will not receive the GW-5000U-1JF


1JF is Japan, it's worth asking without the 1jf on the end

Casio once responded to a request for the gw-b5600 "confirming" a model *wouldn't* be released outside of Japan simply because the person asked for the complete model number with the 1jf at the end, so rather than saying something along the lines of "the 1jf is Japan only but there'll be a version for other markets" they simply gave a flat "no"


----------



## Nokkaelaein

TTV said:


> I asked from Keskisen Kello about these U-models. GW-5000U should be available via them in August at ca. 359EUR mrp (without the discounts). Hopefully they will get also the 5610U models (less than 150EUR?).


Thanks! That's great to know. And nice to know, also, that someone else here in Finland is checking these out too , welcome!


----------



## samirali

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> 1JF is Japan, it's worth asking without the 1jf on the end
> 
> Casio once responded to a request for the gw-b5600 "confirming" a model *wouldn't* be released outside of Japan simply because the person asked for the complete model number with the 1jf at the end, so rather than saying something along the lines of "the 1jf is Japan only but there'll be a version for other markets" they simply gave a flat "no"


Thanks. WIl try that


----------



## zhanato

Whoever, has received a new U-series G-Chock, please share comparing photo old and new displaies/ backlights!


----------



## Nokkaelaein

wrsmith said:


> Now that we have seen pics of the watch, i'm pretty sure the buttons are unchanged.


On the outside, yep. However, the actual difference in stiffness, between the original 5000 and 5610 ones, is due to the module and the positioning of its contacts, in relation to the pusher placement in these different case formats. In the 5000 form factor, the pushers have much less leverage when compared to the 5610, needing more force. It might well be something that could have been tweaked in the module itself (to make it more effortless to press in both form factors, in the 5610 and 5000 cases). Let's see how it goes, when people start receiving these 

EDIT: Adding this after actual unboxing info, the buttons on the 5000U feel like the original ones (see further down the thread)


----------



## Nokkaelaein

From an image originally posted by *kevio* on these forums  .. It's easy to see how much less leverage the original GW5000 pushers have when closing the contact on the previous module.

I'm thinking it's more likely it _hasn't _been tweaked, but definitely a realistic possibility when wanting to design an upgraded module for these.


----------



## Ottovonn

Heads up! SEIYA Is restocked! A day after I decided to go with Chino lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zhanato

On Photos Seiyajapan, all U series, were assembled in the end of May


----------



## Dxnnis

zhanato said:


> On Photos Seiyajapan, all U series, were assembled in the end of May


Probably stocked up, expecting big demand


----------



## g-fob2

Nordlys said:


> I just purchased the GW-5000U-1JF from Chino Watch for $309. A bit higher than Sakura's price, but the Chino price includes DHL shipping whereas Sakura charges extra for shipping at checkout.
> 
> Scheduled to arrive on the 15th, so I'll update here with pics when it arrives.


you should have ordered 10 of them, and resell for 450 to get your GW5KU free)
lolz
I am sure people in the US don't mind spending that extra to get instant satisfaction


----------



## Ottovonn

g-fob2 said:


> you should have ordered 10 of them, and resell for 450 to get your GW5KU free)
> lolz
> I am sure people in the US don't mind spending that extra to get instant satisfaction


He can call himself the G-Shock Gentleman and start dealing G-Shocks, maybe even start a YouTube channel

(Check out the Timepiece Gentleman on YouTube for reference . . .)


----------



## complexcarbs

I'm a little late but has anyone seem photos of the new GW5000 and the negative display?


----------



## Nokkaelaein

See Seiya for some nice shots of the GW-5000U


----------



## journeyforce

I got an email reminder from Seiya that the GW-5000U was in stock at 3:15am est this morning. When I checked at 8:20am (20 mins after I woke up) they were sold out again.

My guess is that even if I wanted one desperately right now, i would not be able to get one.

Luckily, the new features on the watch are not features I use, so I am not in a super hurry to replace the GW-5000 with a GW-5000U yet. I can wait. I figure they will be plentiful in Aug or Sept 2021 and then i will get one.

For those that want to be kept in the loop with Seiya, you can click on the email when available box and it will send you a one time email when it comes back in stock (it is a one and done thing so you have to do it all over for the next time around)

One thing I think was stupid was that the module has the ability to change the date languages but does not offer Japanese day of the week. it is a watch sold in Japan and they do have the Lineage models that have this option


----------



## MarcoM

Does anyone know were to source a metal keeper for the GW-5000U-1JF.

Or would a combi bracelet fit?

I see there a complete 3rd party bands available on websites.

If anyone has one on offer for the GW-5000U-1JF band, I am interested. Is it 18 mm at the keeper place?

Edit: such as this one:


----------



## [email protected]

Ottovonn said:


> He can call himself the G-Shock Gentleman and start dealing G-Shocks, maybe even start a YouTube channel
> 
> (Check out the Timepiece Gentleman on YouTube for reference . . .)


I saw his update/apology, but didn't wade thru all the subsequent videos yet. What's the skinny; just poor management?


----------



## mbnv992

My watch came in today but Fed-Ex never even bothered to knock / or even go to my door to see if I was home, they just said that no one was home and I missed the delivery. ***** Fed-Ex sucks.
I have to go to their local facility 15 miles away to pick it up myself in another 3 hours. I’ll report back here with my findings.
PS - the watch I ordered was the 5610-U.


----------



## Chempop

mbnv992 said:


> My watch came in today but Fed-Ex never even bothered to knock / or even go to my door to see if I was home, they just said that no one was home and I missed the delivery. *** Fed-Ex sucks.
> I have to go to their local facility 15 miles away to pick it up myself in another 3 hours. I'll report back here with my findings.
> PS - the watch I ordered was the 5610-U.


Do you have an old GW-M5610 to compare it too? Either way, thanks for reporting in!


----------



## Ottovonn

mbnv992 said:


> My watch came in today but Fed-Ex never even bothered to knock / or even go to my door to see if I was home, they just said that no one was home and I missed the delivery. *** Fed-Ex sucks.
> I have to go to their local facility 15 miles away to pick it up myself in another 3 hours. I'll report back here with my findings.
> PS - the watch I ordered was the 5610-U.


I hate FedEx (not the employees, folks just trying to do their job and earn a living) but oh man sometimes it is a pain in the butt getting your package. A seller sent me a package that was supposed to arrive in two days. Several times I got a notice saying that I was not available to pick it up even though I was home and waiting! Nothing left on my door; just a text notification saying they will attempt to deliver again. I had to do some investigating to learn where it was being stored, which was in some remote part of NYC, and I had to wait in a line for about two hours to get my package. There were other folks in a line, just miserable in the cold. This was earlier this year during the winter.


----------



## Ottovonn

[email protected] said:


> I saw his update/apology, but didn't wade thru all the subsequent videos yet. What's the skinny; just poor management?


I have not been following this saga too deeply, but so far, Anthony has not been forthcoming with the problems or why they pulled off the media blackout stunt. A plausible theory going around is that it was meant to be part of their scripted drama for their reality TV YouTube series and when the stunt went out of control, they had to do damage control. The whole we did it for charity, specifically, appears disingenuous.


----------



## complexcarbs

Any negative display comparisons?


----------



## Chris20nyy

MarcoM said:


> Does anyone know were to source a metal keeper for the GW-5000U-1JF.
> 
> Or would a combi bracelet fit?
> 
> I see there a complete 3rd party bands available on websites.
> 
> If anyone has one on offer for the GW-5000U-1JF band, I am interested. Is it 18 mm at the keeper place?
> 
> Edit: such as this one:
> View attachment 15996282
> 
> 
> View attachment 15996282


AliExpress unfortunately has great metal keeper options

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JaredNish

Chempop said:


> If some of these are going to have classic colorways and positve displays, it's batshit that a GWB5600 isn't included in the lineup.
> 
> But you know me, I'm always down to see what casio does with the squares ????


when I first started up with WUS I was into completely different modes. Once I "squared up" nothing does it for me. Squares are the heroine of Gs. Can't get enough, they are the only thing that makes me happy, and I am limited only by my wallet.


----------



## JaredNish

complexcarbs said:


> Any negative display comparisons?


second that ask,.. 5610U with an updated negative display would be interesting. Sans the obvious pitfalls.


----------



## [email protected]

Only tangentially relevant, but I gave away a Solar, Atomic 5 band, square with the hallowed bracelet simply because the negative display was so hard to read. I bought it from England because I just had to have it. That’s $220 I’ll never see again.


----------



## [email protected]

Thank you @Ottovonn!!! 😁👍


----------



## MarcoM

Chris20nyy said:


> AliExpress unfortunately has great metal keeper options
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks Chris, I found them. Would I need the 18 or 20 mm? I guess the 18mm.


----------



## samirali

Sakura has it back in stock








Casio G-Shock Origin GW-5000U-1JF | Sakurawatches.com


Buy Casio G-Shock Origin GW-5000U-1JF. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.




www.sakurawatches.com


----------



## Chris20nyy

MarcoM said:


> Thanks Chris, I found them. Would I need the 18 or 20 mm? I guess the 18mm.


I believe 18.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## elborderas

Just got the GW-5000U and the GW-M5610U, from sakurawatches.

I haven't played with them yet, all i have done is sync them, take photos, and share them here.
Well, afterwards i swapped the strap from the GW-M5610U with a new GW-5000 that I had already.

Initial impressions based on my few seconds checking them:

I see no difference at all between the GW-5000 and the GW-5000U externally
I notice a slight difference in the screen from the GW-M5610U vs the GW-M5610
Maybe biased but i noticed a slight difference in the buttons from the GW-M5610U vs GW-M5610. They seem a bit easier to press. But as i said, it may be subjective, or maybe that the bezel from my old GW-M5610 may be a bit wider by now (I don't notice this difference between the GW-5000U and GW-5000)

Below the images.
The 2 new watches are the center ones.


----------



## Ottovonn

elborderas said:


> Just got the GW-5000U and the GW-M5610U, from sakurawatches.
> 
> I haven't played with them yet, all i have done is sync them, take photos, and share them here.
> Well, afterwards i swapped the strap from the GW-M5610U with a new GW-5000 that I had already.
> 
> Initial impressions based on my few seconds checking them:
> 
> I see no difference at all between the GW-5000 and the GW-5000U externally
> I notice a slight difference in the screen from the GW-M5610U vs the GW-M5610
> Maybe biased but i noticed a slight difference in the buttons from the GW-M5610U vs GW-M5610. They seem a bit easier to press. But as i said, it may be subjective, or maybe that the bezel from my old GW-M5610 may be a bit wider by now (I don't notice this difference between the GW-5000U and GW-5000)
> 
> Below the images.
> The 2 new watches are the center ones.
> 
> View attachment 15998336
> View attachment 15998337
> View attachment 15998338
> View attachment 15998339
> View attachment 15998340
> View attachment 15998342
> View attachment 15998343
> View attachment 15998344
> View attachment 15998345


Congrats and thanks for sharing pics!!! GW-5000 does look the same but that's okay with me. The new module will make it an even better daily wear watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTV

Just picked my GW-5000U (from Sakura), DHL "unpacking" done, rest of the unboxing soon 

...and here it is, really fantastic piece 🥰

































Really fast delivery, thumbs to DHL and Sakura 👍👍👍


----------



## dgaddis

elborderas said:


> Just got the GW-5000U and the GW-M5610U, from sakurawatches.
> 
> I haven't played with them yet, all i have done is sync them, take photos, and share them here.
> Well, afterwards i swapped the strap from the GW-M5610U with a new GW-5000 that I had already.
> 
> Initial impressions based on my few seconds checking them:
> 
> I see no difference at all between the GW-5000 and the GW-5000U externally
> I notice a slight difference in the screen from the GW-M5610U vs the GW-M5610
> Maybe biased but i noticed a slight difference in the buttons from the GW-M5610U vs GW-M5610. They seem a bit easier to press. But as i said, it may be subjective, or maybe that the bezel from my old GW-M5610 may be a bit wider by now (I don't notice this difference between the GW-5000U and GW-5000)
> 
> Below the images.
> The 2 new watches are the center ones.
> 
> View attachment 15998336


I'm sure it's probably just a photo trick but the 5610U looks taller (longer lug to lug) than the old one.


----------



## elborderas

Ottovonn said:


> Congrats and thanks for sharing pics!!! GW-5000 does look the same but that's okay with me. The new module will make it an even better daily wear watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Knowing you all these years and knowing how much you love the GW-5000, I'd say that you are definitely gaining with this purchase 

The module is amazing.
I love all the improvements, mostly the time in other modes.
It is an amazing step forward.

Hoping that in the next revision they add a few more things like:

easier buttons to press
edit day and month separately in the alarms
auto repeat countdown timer

And anything that doesn't require a phone.

I mean, don't get me wrong, i have (and love) at least 8 watches that connect to my phone, being my grail watch the square Titanium (TB1)... and a few other dozen casio watches.... but after some years bitten by the Casio bug, growing older and slowly appreciating these small wonders... I tend to go back to basics and prefer simple and functional beaters (same process that brought me into a journey buying all sort of Casios and eventually falling crazily in love with the square ones).

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## elborderas

dgaddis said:


> I'm sure it's probably just a photo trick but the 5610U looks taller (longer lug to lug) than the old one.


I'd say just photo trick, but I can check in a few minutes.
It is very difficult to "square" 4 watches at the same time, considering that the 5610 has different dimensions than the 5000

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## shocking!g

Looks like a plane landed in Europe today with a bunch of G-Shocks from Sakurawatches 










GW-S5600U-1JF

Now we need pics of the other updated models for a Bingo! ?


----------



## CADirk

I wonder if the modules are interchangable between the 3159 and 3495 versions, it would be a cheap upgrade for my GW-5000 to buy a GW-M5610U and swap them out.


----------



## dgaddis

CADirk said:


> I wonder if the modules are interchangable between the 3159 and 3495 versions, it would be a cheap upgrade for my GW-5000 to buy a GW-M5610U and swap them out.


I would be they are interchangeable.


----------



## journeyforce

Nordlys said:


> G-Shock Advertisements: "These are the toughest watches EVER!!! LOOK, you can RUN THEM OVER WITH CARS and they WON'T BREAK. Gahhhhh, TOUGH!!!"
> 
> G-Shock owners: "I'd rather not have those pieces of paper resting against my G-shock. The paper might scratch the resin."


It is not as if i baby my G-Shocks, I am not concerned about dinging up my G-Shock while wearing it. I simply want a pristine watch to arrive to me so that i can dirty it up. I have had G-Shocks where the folded manual and other paperwork scraped the bezel up because they were banging about and yes it is a let down when you eagerly waited for your new G-Shock to arrive only to find it has a bunch of scratches on the bezel due to the manuals roaming free (some of these manuals have staples that hold them together)

Of course a G-Shock is going to be bumped about and get all sorts of marks on it when being worn. However do you want a new G arriving to you with those marks already on it? It is like buying a pair of shoes. You know they are going to get wear and tear the minute you start wearing them. However wouldn't you prefer a new pair that is from the back and has no flaws over a pair that has been tried on and worn in the store and has dirt on the underside before you even had a chance to wear them?


----------



## Nordlys

Just got my GW-5000U from Chino. I've only handled the previous GW-5000 on two previous occasions at watch Meetups, so I cannot comment in too much detail on the differences with this new version. But one thing that stuck me off the bat with this new reference is the lack of crystal glare. The screen is so much clearer than previous solar Gs that I've owned that I almost didn't believe this was a solar model when I opened it up. I'm not sure what exactly they changed with the crystal, but it is definitely a winner.

Oh, and buttons on the GW-5000U have the same feel as the previous GW-5000, i.e., ever so slightly more difficult to press than a plastic-cased square, but really not that bad. I never understood why people complained about the GW-5000 buttons in the first place.


----------



## zhanato

*Nordlys*
Do you mean, that on the bright light, solar panel frame doesn,t reflecting?


----------



## thaeffman

Broke down and ordered the 5k(u). Incremental upgrades, but I think they add up to a real improvement over the outgoing series. The ability to hot swap time zones is really killer IMO (still not as good of an implementation as the a500, d291h, and ae1200 though) and makes it an ideal travellers watch. Good for me as the coming year looks busy in that regard. Can't wait to get my hands on it!!

One quick question for those who have the new module: Does the LED backlight fade out like the newer squares?

I know @Nokkaelaein posted a video of a comparison between an EL light and the led on the GMW-b5k but it'd be great if someone could confirm for the new module. Not a major concern, I just think it looks a lot classier


----------



## mbnv992

Nope, the new backlight doesn’t “fade” like the 5000 series does.


----------



## thaeffman

mbnv992 said:


> Nope, the new backlight doesn't "fade" like the 5000 series does.


Ahhh bummer, oh well...thanks for letting me know so quickly!!


----------



## HenceForthWith

Decisions, decisions. 5610U or 5000U?


----------



## Nokkaelaein

mbnv992 said:


> Nope, the new backlight doesn't "fade" like the 5000 series does.


Yep, that's an important difference to note. Would look "more refined" with a fade, and I'd prefer it that way - but on the other hand, for me personally that's a very extraneous detail, luckily not anything unexpected in the actual functionality. Someone also mentioned the light isn't quite as bright as on the GMW-B5000D, that's an improvement imo (over the B5000D one, I mean).


----------



## Nokkaelaein

journeyforce said:


> However wouldn't you prefer a new pair that is from the back and has no flaws over a pair that has been tried on and worn in the store and has dirt on the underside before you even had a chance to wear them?


If the marks on a G-Shock watch are only cosmetic and don't have an effect on how long the watch actually lasts (similarly, if the marks on the shoes are of the kind that doesn't shorten the lifespan of said shoes, and if I know I'm going to get similar marks on them in the intended daily use anyway) it makes no difference to me


----------



## Nokkaelaein

elborderas said:


> Maybe biased but i noticed a slight difference in the buttons from the GW-M5610U vs GW-M5610. They seem a bit easier to press. But as i said, it may be subjective, or maybe that the bezel from my old GW-M5610 may be a bit wider by now (I don't notice this difference between the GW-5000U and GW-5000)


Great info, thank you! Good to know for certain how the buttons are (dang, that they didn't tweak the contacts to allow for easier operation)! All in all, seems like a magnificent release


----------



## TTV

Here are some pics from GW-5000U and GMW-B5000:

























































GMW has larger buttons, which are easier to operate. However, the case openings in GW allow easy access to buttons as well. Both models have really good button response, far better compared to GW-M5610.

Display and especially the LED impelentation is better in GMW. While GMW has more uniform visible light distribution and the light fades in and out when acticated, the GW has more spotted light distribution and plain on/off appearance.

On wrist, the GW-5000U feels most comfortable of my different square structures (full resin band and case, resin band with full metal case, resin band with resin top and SS screw back case and the full metal square). The weight and size together with the optimal strap tightness are just perfect.


----------



## FROG

Thanks for sharing photos of them so quickly!

Could someone with the new GW5000U please post a picture of the lcd from the infamous "88:88 88" angle?

It occurs when viewed from the lower left of the watch at a grazing angle as such:


----------



## wrsmith

I am always impressed how quickly products can go from one side of the globe to the other. Congrats to everyone who is receiving the new models.


----------



## TTV

FROG said:


> Thanks for sharing photos of then so quickly!
> 
> Could someone with the new GW5000U please post a picture of the lcd from the infamous "88:88 88" angle?
> 
> It occurs when viewed from the lower left of the watch at a grazing angle as such:
> 
> View attachment 15999710


Don't know the exact angles, but here are some views of the GW-5000U:


----------



## Dxnnis

Has no one here got the GW-M5610U-1B? Was hoping to hear what people think about the legability and if it's improved?
I will probably get one anyway


----------



## elborderas

More photos at an angle, if needed.


----------



## dgaddis

STN still rules for sure.


----------



## jovani

GW-5000U-1ER


----------



## crafty_dragonfly

elborderas said:


> The 2 new watches are the center ones.
> 
> View attachment 15998336


In this photo, the text on the 5000 appears to be much sharper than the text on the 5610.

I remember reading that looking at a G-Shock from the left side (while on your left wrist, for a right-handed person) tends to be crisper than looking at the watch on the right side, so I was wondering if it was due to the viewing angle, or because the 5000 is more legible / put together slightly differently?


----------



## Grungever

crafty_dragonfly said:


> In this photo, the text on the 5000 appears to be much sharper than the text on the 5610.
> 
> I remember reading that looking at a G-Shock from the left side (while on your left wrist, for a right-handed person) tends to be crisper than looking at the watch on the right side, so I was wondering if it was due to the viewing angle, or because the 5000 is more legible / put together slightly differently?


It's a bit funny seeing all theese 4 watches received radio signal at the same time but the one on the left running 2 sec fast


----------



## elborderas

crafty_dragonfly said:


> In this photo, the text on the 5000 appears to be much sharper than the text on the 5610.
> 
> I remember reading that looking at a G-Shock from the left side (while on your left wrist, for a right-handed person) tends to be crisper than looking at the watch on the right side, so I was wondering if it was due to the viewing angle, or because the 5000 is more legible / put together slightly differently?


I'd say this is just a photo artifact.
It is very difficult to take a proper picture of the screen without the right equipment


----------



## Ottovonn

elborderas said:


> I'd say this is just a photo artifact.
> It is very difficult to take a proper picture of the screen without the right equipment


Very nice front shots of these two watches. It's hard taking good pics with a phone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crafty_dragonfly

elborderas said:


> I'd say this is just a photo artifact.
> It is very difficult to take a proper picture of the screen without the right equipment


Thanks! Yeah, I figured it might be an artifact, but just wanted to check.


----------



## elborderas

crafty_dragonfly said:


> Thanks! Yeah, I figured it might be an artifact, but just wanted to check.


No worries 

Happy to share any needed picture if it helps others to make a decision


----------



## samirali

elborderas said:


> No worries
> 
> Happy to share any needed picture if it helps others to make a decision


Thank you so much. Would it be possible to see the GW-M5610 and the GW-M5610U side by side close up so the difference you mentioned in screens can be seen more clearly?


----------



## elborderas

samirali said:


> Thank you so much. Would it be possible to see the GW-M5610 and the GW-M5610U side by side close up so the difference you mentioned in screens can be seen more clearly?


I'll try my best tomorrow morning. 
My small son has claimed the GW-M5610 his and now it is in his wrist and he is sleeping 

What exactly do you mean by side-by-side?
Both facing up, like in the picture below but centered in the image?

I'm not sure this way you'll be able to compare them perfectly as you'll have each watch at a different angle, from the camera lens' point of view


----------



## Grungever

thanks for theese detaild pictures! now everyone can see at least the cases slightly different. I don't think there is any difference on the screen.


----------



## oiljam

jovani said:


> GW-5000U-1ER


I wonder if we're going to see them in the UK too? That's a good price if no import fees.


----------



## dgaddis

Grungever said:


> thanks for theese detaild pictures! now everyone can see at least the cases slightly different. I don't think there is any difference on the screen.


I don't think the cases are different? Just a trick of the camera.


----------



## samirali

elborderas said:


> I'll try my best tomorrow morning.
> My small son has claimed the GW-M5610 his and now it is in his wrist and he is sleeping
> 
> What exactly do you mean by side-by-side?
> Both facing up, like in the picture below but centered in the image?
> 
> I'm not sure this way you'll be able to compare them perfectly as you'll have each watch at a different angle, from the camera lens' point of view
> 
> View attachment 16000846


That's so cute - good to get them into the hobby early.

Maybe just a direct photo straight on of each of the watches separately in the same light would be good enough. Like you photographed the GW-5000U and GW-5610U above a couple of posts ago


----------



## elborderas

samirali said:


> That's so cute - good to get them into the hobby early.
> 
> Maybe just a direct photo straight on of each of the watches separately in the same light would be good enough. Like you photographed the GW-5000U and GW-5610U above a couple of posts ago


They've been wearing Casio watches since they were 3 years old ;-)
They love them!

I'll take those shots tomorrow then. Hopefully natural light is also better


----------



## elborderas

dgaddis said:


> I don't think the cases are different? Just a trick of the camera.


Not sure if Grungever was referring to GW-M5610U vs GW-5000U or GWM-5610 vs GWM-5610U.
My impression is that the non-U and U version of the same model are pretty much the same.
However GW-5000 and GW-M5610 always differed in size, with regards to bezel dimensions, button placements and probably module size.

I believe the same difference would apply between GW-M5610U and GW-5000U.
In other words, not sure they have interchangeable parts, apart from the strap.

A very famous table that every square owner should check


----------



## txchrisp

elborderas said:


> They've been wearing Casio watches since they were 3 years old ;-)
> They love them!
> 
> I'll take those shots tomorrow then. Hopefully natural light is also better


That's awesome. My 9 year old son recently became interested in watches and I ordered him a DW-5600E which he hasn't taken off in weeks. We're waiting on a red bezel from Pacparts to customize his so he can match Dad. Here he is wearing my other 5610.


----------



## Grungever

dgaddis said:


> I don't think the cases are different? Just a trick of the camera.





elborderas said:


> I'd say this is just a photo artifact.
> It is very difficult to take a proper picture of the screen without the right equipment


Theese pictures clearly show the slight differencies I meant. the guard between the buttons on the side bigger on the m5610 and the part below and above the buttons has different shape.


----------



## dgaddis

Grungever said:


> Theese pictures clearly show the slight differencies I meant. the guard between the buttons on the side bigger on the m5610 and the part below and above the buttons has different shape.


Ah, yeah we all know the GW-5000 and GW-M5610 are different. I thought you meant the 'OG' 5610 vs the new 5610U.


----------



## Grungever

dgaddis said:


> Ah, yeah we all know the GW-5000 and GW-M5610 are different. I thought you meant the 'OG' 5610 vs the new 5610U.


okay, my bad.


----------



## crmb

Looking at the pictures, it seems viewing angles are not any better than previous versions. So the poor viewing angles of "modern" watches were not related to the EL backlight finally.
Really a low effort from casio. Still no resin with STN display...


----------



## zhanato

You are right bro. Displayes screens still the same.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

sodamonkey said:


> Both the same identical watches, probably manufactured in the same place too, just with the different country codes stamped into the backplate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


you mean box, not backplate


----------



## elborderas

So here are a couple more pictures comparing the screens between the GW-M5610 and the GW-M5610U.

It is difficult to see in the pictures but in real, when looking completely straight to the screen, the numbers from the GW-M5610 seem a bit more dark, more clear. The -U numbers feel less dark, still sharp but more greyish.

I think I can see the same with the GW-5000 and the GW-5000U but not so accentuated as the GW-5000 numbers are not as black as the GW-M5610.

So, if i would have to rank the numbers in terms of black darkness (i use color ranking as i still believe they are sharp even if not so black) it would be:

#1 GW-M5610
#2 GW-5000
#3 -U models (equal)

#2 and #3 are super close to each other.
#1 is the clear winner in terms of darkness.

Photo - GW-M5610









Photo - GW-M5610-U









Photo - GW-M5610 left and GW-M5610U right


----------



## samirali

elborderas said:


> So here are a couple more pictures comparing the screens between the GW-M5610 and the GW-M5610U.
> 
> It is difficult to see in the pictures but in real, when looking completely straight to the screen, the numbers from the GW-M5610 seem a bit more dark, more clear. The -U numbers feel less dark, still sharp but more greyish.
> 
> I think I can see the same with the GW-5000 and the GW-5000U but not so accentuated as the GW-5000 numbers are not as black as the GW-M5610.
> 
> So, if i would have to rank the numbers in terms of black darkness (i use color ranking as i still believe they are sharp even if not so black) it would be:
> 
> #1 GW-M5610
> #2 GW-5000
> #3 -U models (equal)
> 
> #2 and #3 are super close to each other.
> #1 is the clear winner in terms of darkness.
> 
> Photo - GW-M5610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo - GW-M5610-U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo - GW-M5610 left and GW-M5610U right


Thank you for taking the time to do this and the comprehensive comparison. Much appreciated


----------



## Nokkaelaein

elborderas said:


> It is difficult to see in the pictures but in real, when looking completely straight to the screen, the numbers from the GW-M5610 seem a bit more dark, more clear. The -U numbers feel less dark, still sharp but more greyish.


Weird! 😐

Thanks for the comparisons!


----------



## jovani

oiljam said:


> I wonder if we're going to see them in the UK too? That's a good price if no import fees.


VAT minus in the EU, plus in the UK. EU has 21% VAT, UK 20%


----------



## MattJH

Seiya has the carbon fiber GW-S5600U-1JF back in stock. It's been holding steady for a good 9 hours now.

EDIT: Sold out


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Just placed my order for the 5000U from Sakura this will make my 3rd GW5000 series lol I have one modded with a yellow bezel and band with a black rubber keeper.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## vmgotit

Eric.S said:


> What does the "U" designation mean?


Unknown. Vance.


----------



## dimidragon

Just got my GW-5000U from Seyia. The main items in my book:
Screen - basically same as my GWM5610, maybe actually a tad better angles and darker blacks but hard to tell
Buttons - harder (shorter) to push as expected so sounds like same as older version
Light - I personally like the white better but personal preference obviously

One thing that bugs me a tad - why can’t Casio make the exact same color band as bezel? The band is ever so slightly darker. Recently Casio black bezels seem to have gone more grayish. 

Really debating whether to change the strap to combi v2 which I love. This strap is great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dimidragon

Combi decision didn't take long&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nonconformulaic

dimidragon said:


> *Buttons - harder (shorter) to push as expected so sounds like same as older version*


Great info to have @dimidragon, thanks for sharing! I'm definitely on team "Why are GW5000 buttons so hard to press, Casio?".

My Brain: Doubleyouteefffff, Casio!?!?! Why didn't you fix the terrible buttons of the GW5000 on this updated release???
My Wallet: Perfect, we can keep saving for our grail GMW5000TB1!

Guess I'll stick with my multiple GMW5000s for now...


----------



## TTV

Hmm, the new GW-5000U (module 3495) seems to have somehow weaker sync signal detection compared to older models? I have several GW, GAW and GST models in same case and they all get the signal every night at the same time. 5000U is not getting the signal from the same inhouse location (near window), but only from the balcony.

As I'm living on the edge of the German sync signal coverage range, even a small differences in the circuitry might affect this? Has anyone noticed similar issues with the new 3495 module?

Otherwise, this GW-5000U-1JF is fantastic G-Shock 🎃


----------



## nyarlathotep

About the alarm volume, can someone confirm if the GW-M5610*U* is louder (or not) than the GW-M5610?

BTW, the GW-M5610U-1ER, GW-M5610U-1BER and GW-5000-1ER are now listed on the Casio Europe website (but not yet on the online webshop).


----------



## dimidragon

The alarm on the 5000U is louder than on my 5610


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Shockas

TTV said:


> Hmm, the new GW-5000U (module 3495) seems to have somehow weaker sync signal detection compared to older models? I have several GW, GAW and GST models in same case and they all get the signal every night at the same time. 5000U is not getting the signal from the same inhouse location (near window), but only from the balcony.
> 
> As I'm living on the edge of the German sync signal coverage range, even a small differences in the circuitry might affect this? Has anyone noticed similar issues with the new 3495 module?
> 
> Otherwise, this GW-5000U-1JF is fantastic G-Shock 🎃


I am also on the edge of the German tower coverage. I have non-U GW5000 which has significantly lower reception that GMWB5000. I guess, this is the issue of the design of the watch which remained the same for U version.

BTW, I think U version is good for GW5000 newbuyers, but as for myself, I cannot see any reason to switch to this new version.


----------



## TTV

G-Shockas said:


> I am also on the edge of the German tower coverage. I have non-U GW5000 which has significantly lower reception that GMWB5000. I guess, this is the issue of the design of the watch which remained the same for U version.
> 
> BTW, I think U version is good for GW5000 newbuyers, but as for myself, I cannot see any reason to switch to this new version.


OK, thanks for your comment 👍 Luckily the sync is not needed on daily basis 🙂

While ago I was about to order the GW-5000, but somehow it didn't happen. This new U-version was even cheaper, so I took it. EL backlight of the older model is more into my eye, but the DD.MM date of the new model is more practical in daily use.


----------



## FROG

The lack of substantial viewing angle improvements on the GW5000U over the GW5000 seems like a missed opportunity (and a bit puzzling considering the other two U releases), but it is still a sharp watch


----------



## Chempop

FROG said:


> The lack of substantial viewing angle improvements on the GW5000U over the GW5000 seems like a missed opportunity (and a bit puzzling considering the other two U releases), but it is still a sharp watch


Still crossing my fingers that the negative display has better contrast, but I'm not hopeful.

I'm surprised no one got a GBD200, I thought a MIP square would be popular with some, though it is a bit sporty -- was that module a bit disappointing on the GBD100?


----------



## FROG

Chempop said:


> I'm surprised no one got a GBD200, I thought a MIP square would be popular with some, though it is a bit sporty -- was that module a bit disappointing on the GBD100?


The GBD200 is very nice looking, but it will take someone who really likes the look since the GBX100 module gives all the GBD features plus tide,moon phase, and sunrise/sunset 

I am sure someone on here will get one eventually&#8230;


----------



## journeyforce

So as of 1:50am est, Seiya has the GW-5000U in stock


----------



## journeyforce

TTV said:


> Hmm, the new GW-5000U (module 3495) seems to have somehow weaker sync signal detection compared to older models? I have several GW, GAW and GST models in same case and they all get the signal every night at the same time. 5000U is not getting the signal from the same inhouse location (near window), but only from the balcony.
> 
> As I'm living on the edge of the German sync signal coverage range, even a small differences in the circuitry might affect this? Has anyone noticed similar issues with the new 3495 module?
> 
> Otherwise, this GW-5000U-1JF is fantastic G-Shock 🎃


It could be you got one that is a little less sensitive. I have noticed that not all G's seem to be equal in time sync sensitivity. Even with several of the same. Case in point, i had 5 GWM500 3 months ago( i got them for $25 plus tax each) which i got for gifts. 3 of them synced right up at 2am, one synced up at 3am and the 5th did not sync unless itwas moved to another window


----------



## TTV

journeyforce said:


> It could be you got one that is a little less sensitive. I have noticed that not all G's seem to be equal in time sync sensitivity. Even with several of the same. Case in point, i had 5 GWM500 3 months ago( i got them for $25 plus tax each) which i got for gifts. 3 of them synced right up at 2am, one synced up at 3am and the 5th did not sync unless itwas moved to another window


Yes, device specific differences can explain this, thanks 👍👍


----------



## Ottovonn

GW-5000-U is better finished than the 5000 OG when naked. My older 5000 has rough finishing and manufacturer marks by the bezel area (never an issue since I don't wear it without the bezel).

I gotta say I love the tiny improvements to the module. Buttons are still hard to press but easier compared to the older. I can now press with my fingers and it's even easier with just the nail.


















My impressions so far having owned the older 5000 for almost 8 years:

-The buttons on the U are slightly easier to press. I can press with my fingers whereas the older it was a lot harder.
-The case without the bezel is well-finished. Older 5000 has wear and rough marks on the case.
-The volume might be slightly louder. Not loud enough to wake you up, but I believe it is a little louder than the older watch.
-Display angles are more or less the same. I think the U may be a little sharper, but it's barely noticeable.

And shout out to Chino for great service! Never bought from him before, but it was smooth, just like Seiya!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaredNish

So help me out. And I hope a million people haven’t already asked this:

Why do people refer to this as the “speed” line or speed editions or whatever?

What exactly differentiates these releases from a respective original non-U model in new condition ? 


Note: The above post was submitted 2 drinks in.


----------



## JaredNish

shocking!g said:


> Looks like a plane landed in Europe today with a bunch of G-Shocks from Sakurawatches
> 
> View attachment 15998586
> 
> 
> GW-S5600U-1JF
> 
> Now we need pics of the other updated models for a Bingo!
> 
> View attachment 15998600


What's the "updated" things about this sweet looking guy?

Note: The above post was submitted 2 drinks in.


----------



## GaryK30

JaredNish said:


> So help me out. And I hope a million people haven't already asked this:
> 
> Why do people refer to this as the "speed" line or speed editions or whatever?
> 
> What exactly differentiates these releases from a respective original non-U model in new condition ?
> 
> Note: The above post was submitted 2 drinks in.


The "Speed" reference was in the original article by G-Central. It has since been removed.

The updates are listed in the article, as follows.

Here is a list of updated features for the "U" series.

• Full auto LED backlight
• Adjustable 1.5 or 3 second afterglow for light (versus 1.5 second non-adjustable afterglow on module 3159)
• Current time display in stopwatch and countdown timer mode
• 24-hour countdown timer is settable in units of seconds and not only hours and minutes
• Adjustable date format (M.DD or DD.M) and adjustable day of week language (English, Spanish, French, German, Italian, Russian)
• Quick return to timekeeping mode by holding down Mode (C) button for more than 1 second
• Home city time and world time display swap in world time mode by pressing the top two buttons (A and B) at the same time
• 5 world time settings (48 cities), 31 time zones, the additional 2 time zones are for the cities of Fernando de Noronha (-2) and Kathmandu (+5.75)


----------



## JaredNish

journeyforce said:


> It is not as if i baby my G-Shocks, I am not concerned about dinging up my G-Shock while wearing it. I simply want a pristine watch to arrive to me so that i can dirty it up. I have had G-Shocks where the folded manual and other paperwork scraped the bezel up because they were banging about and yes it is a let down when you eagerly waited for your new G-Shock to arrive only to find it has a bunch of scratches on the bezel due to the manuals roaming free (some of these manuals have staples that hold them together)
> 
> Of course a G-Shock is going to be bumped about and get all sorts of marks on it when being worn. However do you want a new G arriving to you with those marks already on it? It is like buying a pair of shoes. You know they are going to get wear and tear the minute you start wearing them. However wouldn't you prefer a new pair that is from the back and has no flaws over a pair that has been tried on and worn in the store and has dirt on the underside before you even had a chance to wear them?


I find it equally hilarious and annoying that "too many" people seem to feel that if you don't intend on beating up your Gs then you aren't "using them correctly".

The design philosophy is that they can be used and abused and will last,.. yes, but there are a few types of owners on this forum:

1- "I buy G-shock so that I can live a rough life and not worry about my watch. I'm too busy livin! I need a watch that can take a beating and ask for more!!!"

2- "I want a watch I can depend on, that is effortless, and well designed, But can take a beating -IF- THINGS GET CRAZY." If,.. being the operative word.

3- "I enjoy the heritage, design, philosophy, and practicality of G-shock watches. I try to keep them in good condition because I consider then a great example of a practical wristwatch. However the durability is a great BONUS."

There may be more "people" but I see those as the main ones. I'm between a 2 and a 3.

I think we should maybe focus more on what we have in common surrounding the brand and less about trivial differences. A lot of people telling other people what is "correct" these days and missing the reality that people are different. And so our their personal views and preferences.

Note: The above post was submitted 2 drinks in.


----------



## JBski

JaredNish said:


> So help me out. And I hope a million people haven't already asked this:
> 
> Why do people refer to this as the "speed" line or speed editions or whatever?
> 
> What exactly differentiates these releases from a respective original non-U model in new condition ?
> 
> Note: The above post was submitted 2 drinks in.


It has a lot to do with the models looking like the DW-5600C that Keanu Reeves wore in "Speed".


----------



## Chempop

The DW5600E should be coined "Virgin"


----------



## JaredNish

JaredNish said:


> I find it equally hilarious and annoying that "too many" people seem to feel that if you don't intend on beating up your Gs then you aren't "using them correctly".
> 
> The design philosophy is that they can be used and abused and will last,.. yes, but there are a few types of owners on this forum:
> 
> 1- "I buy G-shock so that I can live a rough life and not worry about my watch. I'm too busy livin! I need a watch that can take a beating and ask for more!!!"
> 
> 2- "I want a watch I can depend on, that is effortless, and well designed, But can take a beating -IF- THINGS GET CRAZY." If,.. being the operative word.
> 
> 3- "I enjoy the heritage, design, philosophy, and practicality of G-shock watches. I try to keep them in good condition because I consider then a great example of a practical wristwatch. However the durability is a great BONUS."
> 
> There may be more "people" but I see those as the main ones. I'm between a 2 and a 3.
> 
> I think we should maybe focus more on what we have in common surrounding the brand and less about trivial differences. A lot of people telling other people what is "correct" these days and missing the reality that people are different. And so our their personal views and preferences.
> 
> Note: The above post was submitted 2 drinks in.


It's also funny that I have thought the "paper scratching resin thing" lol. I mean it could truly. There is wearing a watch and there is buying a model for collection.

Also--- the rant about G-SHOCK owners wasn't mean derogatorily against anyone. "We all love the damn things" isn't that enough?!" Lol.

Note: The above post was submitted 2 drinks in.


----------



## JaredNish

JBski said:


> It has a lot to do with the models looking like the DW-5600C that Keanu Reeves wore in "Speed".
> View attachment 16008909


Oh damn,&#8230; I should have figured that out.  lol. Of course.

It's funny I find, that I find the original or the basic so desirable. Most people wouldn't understand what we think is so amazing about a simple "digital watch" but the "E" and. The gw5000 is fuqn beautiful.

Note: The above post was submitted 2 drinks in.


----------



## journeyforce

Well I caved

I was not going to get a GW-5000U right away but I decided that since Seiya had some in stock right now, I might as well get one before everybody discovers he got stock and blows it all out

I hope to see it by week's end.


----------



## Ottovonn

I just pitted my old 5000 against the 5000-U in a match to see which would pick up an atomic signal faster. Both watches were placed next to my phone, which was transmitting an atomic signal via the Clockwave App. The old 5000 picked up the signal in one go whereas the new 5000-U is still trying to get reception. Not a scientific test, but I hope that the new GW-5000-U does not have issues receiving atomic clock signals.

Update:

If you guys have issues with the GW-5000-U syncing on demand, make sure you change the home time to your local region. I changed mine to NYC and it finally synced after several minutes. That said, the older 5000 might have a slight edge when it comes to syncing. More testing and during regular automatic syncs at night.


----------



## journeyforce

it could be a batch with a less sensitive receiver in them. 

I hope I did not leap to quickly and buy a "first year' model

My older GW-5000 and my GWM-5610 both sync to the atomic clock while on my wrist in a room not facing Colorado (yes my sorry ass is still up at 2am most nights)


----------



## elborderas

Where I live, in Europe most of the time only the watch that i am wearing at night syncs with radio so, I learnt to live with that.
It happens between 3am-5am.
If i want all my watches to sync daily, i would need to force a sync with the phone during the day.
The -U versions have synced without any problems when I was wearing them, but I can obviously cannot compare how easy it was.
All I can say is that the 5610U has been syncing these past days at 3.02am and last night the 5000U at 5.02am, so maybe it needed a couple more tries but weather conditions affect so i don't think it is statistically relevant.


----------



## shocking!g

JaredNish said:


> So help me out. And I hope a million people haven't already asked this:
> 
> Why do people refer to this as the "speed" line or speed editions or whatever?
> 
> What exactly differentiates these releases from a respective original non-U model in new condition ?
> 
> Note: The above post was submitted 2 drinks in.


Maybe the *S* stands for *Superlight* as it's the lightest square Gshock (for men) @ 45 grams.

Here it is relaxing in the sun:


----------



## shocking!g

Oh and the GW-M5610*U*-1*ER i*s now available in the European Casio webshop (just ordered it ).

The GW-M5610*U*-1*B**ER* (negative display) is also available. The GW-5000*U*-1*ER* is still showing 'Coming soon' status.


----------



## Ottovonn

As requested by ComplexCarb, some pics of the watch in CDT and Stopwatch mode.


















I have applied a cheap protector I bought from eBay so there is a plastic film on the watch lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## complexcarbs

Ottovonn said:


> As requested by ComplexCarb, some pics of the watch in CDT and Stopwatch mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied a cheap protector I bought from eBay so there is a plastic film on the watch lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So simple yet....so nice. Thanks!


----------



## journeyforce

Ottovonn said:


> As requested by ComplexCarb, some pics of the watch in CDT and Stopwatch mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied a cheap protector I bought from eBay so there is a plastic film on the watch lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What does the Russian day of the week look like? I find it odd that Casio would offer a watch with several different day languages without offering Japanese (despite this being also sold in japan and Casio offering the Lineage with a digital Kanji day option)


----------



## Ottovonn

journeyforce said:


> What does the Russian day of the week look like? I find it odd that Casio would offer a watch with several different day languages without offering Japanese (despite this being also sold in japan and Casio offering the Lineage with a digital Kanji day option)


I tried toggling for the Russian option and saw PYC which I assume was Russian.

No idea what the Russian equivalent of Tuesday is lol










I would also like to use the kanji for day of the week, but it's not available.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

Ottovonn said:


> I tried toggling for the Russian option and saw PYC which I assume was Russian.
> 
> No idea what the Russian equivalent of Tuesday is lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would also like to use the kanji for day of the week, but it's not available.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the pic. It is sad Japanese is not used.

In Russian Tuesday is вторник. it basically means the second (as in second day)


----------



## GrouchoM

journeyforce said:


> it could be a batch with a less sensitive receiver in them.
> 
> I hope I did not leap to quickly and buy a "first year' model
> 
> My older GW-5000 and my GWM-5610 both sync to the atomic clock while on my wrist in a room not facing Colorado (yes my sorry ass is still up at 2am most nights)


Why do you sleep with two G shocks on your wrist?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

journeyforce said:


> What does the Russian day of the week look like?


Just like the weekends, cloudy and chilly.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

JaredNish said:


> I find it equally hilarious and annoying that "too many" people seem to feel that if you don't intend on beating up your Gs then you aren't "using them correctly".
> 
> The design philosophy is that they can be used and abused and will last,.. yes, but there are a few types of owners on this forum:
> 
> 1- "I buy G-shock so that I can live a rough life and not worry about my watch. I'm too busy livin! I need a watch that can take a beating and ask for more!!!"
> 
> 2- "I want a watch I can depend on, that is effortless, and well designed, But can take a beating -IF- THINGS GET CRAZY." If,.. being the operative word.
> 
> 3- "I enjoy the heritage, design, philosophy, and practicality of G-shock watches. I try to keep them in good condition because I consider then a great example of a practical wristwatch. However the durability is a great BONUS."
> 
> There may be more "people" but I see those as the main ones. I'm between a 2 and a 3.
> 
> I think we should maybe focus more on what we have in common surrounding the brand and less about trivial differences. A lot of people telling other people what is "correct" these days and missing the reality that people are different. And so our their personal views and preferences.
> 
> Note: The above post was submitted 2 drinks in.


id expand #3 to include ppl that generally just look after their things and like to keep their nice things looking nice, regardless of what it is. i mean i could throw my power tools at my tool box from the other end of the garage and theyd be fine, or i could just take a few steps and place them back nicely. or i could step in dog poo knowing i can hose it off or i could just walk around it ???‍♂ 
agreed 100%, just cos it can doesnt mean it should nor does it make the owner any less for not destroying something for no reason.


----------



## JaredNish

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> id expand #3 to include ppl that generally just look after their things and like to keep their nice things looking nice,


VERY GOOD POINT. I fully agree. I am one of those people. I used to be devastated if I caused even a small amount of damage on anything new I owed. Not I just try to take care of my nice items (which is the mark of a person who values cost) and if/when I get a little nick on a bezel, I just enjoy the new fouls freedom of not being too obsessive. TheseMFs cost serious money.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Ottovonn said:


> I tried toggling for the Russian option and saw PYC which I assume was Russian.
> 
> No idea what the Russian equivalent of Tuesday is lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would also like to use the kanji for day of the week, but it's not available.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait...that says BT...Bluetooth!!!! Get it off your wrist now and set it on fire!!!!! You've all been fooled! Haha
Looks nice, congrats!


----------



## Swizzlestick

a week on a wrist. Definitely the best Square, IMO. I never owned the first gen. S5600, and gotta say - am very impressed with the light weight and comfort; the expanded functionality of the 3495 module of U-series was the main selling point for me.
This is my workout/run watch for years to come. I don't really need anything fancy, except of stopwatch and timer functions. Also I sleep with it on - it just disappears basically, can't feel it.
Worldtime with city swap function is super useful - I always travel with one of my mechanical watches, and my Breitling Aerospace. This GShock makes the Aerospace redundant.

Just a thought: a CarbonCore inner case, and a textile elastic band would be really well suited for the S5600. But I don't think Casio will update this model any time soon now.
I would pay a triple price for such a Square, if they could get it down to 35 grams!


----------



## shocking!g

Swizzlestick said:


> This is my workout/run watch for years to come.


I also have this watch and think it's too good looking for that, I don't want it to get damaged (also it has to come from Japan).

For sports/fitness activities I use a different Casio model: AE1300WH ('Referee Timer'), module *3426*

It has multiple _auto-repeating_ countdown and preset timers (something the 5600 models lack, at least the solar/MB6 models):



> Stopwatch: Add time timer for injury timeouts, etc.
> Measuring unit: 1 second (upper and lower display)
> Measuring capacities: Upper display: 59'59"; Lower display: 99'59"
> Measuring modes: Elapsed time, event timer
> Preset timer
> Measuring unit: 1 second
> Preset start times: 10, 12, 15, 20, 25, 30, 35, 40, 45 minutes
> Timer modes: Elapsed time, auto-repeat
> *Measurement of elapsed time for up to 60 minutes after the countdown reaches zero
> Timers
> Up to nine timers can be preset with separate starting times for timing of intervals.
> Measuring unit: 1 second
> Input range: 59'55. (5-second increment and 1-minute increments)
> Other: Auto-repeat


(I use it mainly as a hydration reminder when cycling: the alarm sounds and you don 't have to take your hands of the handlebars to set it again)

Was like € 25


----------



## Chris20nyy

GrouchoM said:


> Why do you sleep with two G shocks on your wrist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


If this isn't sarcasm, I'd imagine he means either/or.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePeave

GW5000U-1JF just arrived from Chino Watch, good price and free shipping. I ordered on Monday and it arrived to me in the states via DHL this afternoon. I haven't purchased from them before, but based on this experience I recommend them, their website is a little janky but they had great communication the whole way through.


----------



## Ottovonn

ThePeave said:


> GW5000U-1JF just arrived from Chino Watch, good price and free shipping. I ordered on Monday and it arrived to me in the states via DHL this afternoon. I haven't purchased from them before, but based on this experience I recommend them, their website is a little janky but they had great communication the whole way through.
> 
> View attachment 16013156
> 
> 
> View attachment 16013158
> 
> 
> View attachment 16013160
> 
> 
> View attachment 16013162


Congrats on the GW-5000U! Also got mine from Chino and I agree his site is a bit dated compared to Seiya's. Good service nonetheless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## complexcarbs

Does anyone have a GWM5610U negative display yet? Imagine if it performed like the non-solar battery versions...


----------



## FROG

I just realized that nobody has yet pointed out that the GW-5000U carries a laser etched CE marking, which to me means that it was intended (at least partially) specifically for sale in the EU.

Could someone explain why a watch would carry a CE marking when other G-Shocks with similar features also sold in the EU do not have a CE marking?

I originally thought the CE marking was only being applied to Bluetooth models, but apparently that is no longer the case…


----------



## journeyforce

ThePeave said:


> GW5000U-1JF just arrived from Chino Watch, good price and free shipping. I ordered on Monday and it arrived to me in the states via DHL this afternoon. I haven't purchased from them before, but based on this experience I recommend them, their website is a little janky but they had great communication the whole way through.
> 
> View attachment 16013156
> 
> 
> View attachment 16013158
> 
> 
> View attachment 16013160
> 
> 
> View attachment 16013162


Nice!!!

You are making me excited and impatient to get my GW-5000U (it should arrive on Friday) even though I am wearing my GW-5000 (old model) as I type and it probably looks and feels the same as the new one (I probably will not use any of the new features). Though i like the GW-5000 so I had to get one.


----------



## TTV

FROG said:


> I just realized that nobody has yet pointed out that the GW-5000U carries a laser etched CE marking, which to me means that it was intended (at least partially) specifically for sale in the EU.
> 
> Could someone explain why a watch would carry a CE marking when other G-Shocks with similar features also sold in the EU do not have a CE marking?
> 
> I originally thought the CE marking was only being applied to Bluetooth models, but apparently that is no longer the case&#8230;


I just checked my G-Shock arsenal for the CE markings. All GW, GMW, GDB and GST models which I have bought from EU local dealers, do have CE marking on their back. The new GW-5000U from Sakura has it as well. My Oceanus OCW-T200SLE, which is definitely a JDM model and has CE marking, while the other JDM model GW-9300-1JF does not have it.

However, I found that my GA-2100, GAW-100 and F-91W, which all have been sold by authorized local dealer here in Finland, do not have CE mark on their back.

Hard to see the rationale on markings based on these samples ?


----------



## Chempop

journeyforce said:


> (I probably will not use any of the new features).


On the old GW5000 I didn't like using the stopwatch, countdown timer, world times, or even backlight either... that's why they improved all those function on this 'U' series. Maybe you'll find them more worthwhile now!


----------



## Nokkaelaein

FROG said:


> Could someone explain why a watch would carry a CE marking when other G-Shocks with similar features also sold in the EU do not have a CE marking?


Whoa, nicely spotted. I checked my GW-5000-1JF, as it "shouldn't" have this, and true enough, there's no CE marking.


----------



## Nokkaelaein

As a side note, at the moment Seiya's info text on the new 3495 module (on the GW-5000U product page) still doesn't mention some of the high points of the update. It says "the module has been changed out from the 3159 to the 3495, with the following improvement aspects" and then only mentions the changes in lighting, time zones and world time. After that, it concludes with "This is all I have heard from Casio. Although there may be a few smaller details I may have overlooked"

So, some major features (like the time showing in SW/CT modes, configurable date display, setting CT to the second accuracy) are omitted. If someone is more acquainted with Seiya-san, personally, maybe send a friendly message about mentioning all these standout features, too, to potential buyers


----------



## Ottovonn

Minor physical change to the 5000 I noticed. The metal tang is slightly larger than the older tangs used. It definitely bumps up on things. I may replace it with an older tang.



















GW-5000U on left and GW-5000 OG on right with its dlc buckle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FROG

Otto - your GW-5000 had a DLC buckle??

My GW-5000's buckle looks more like your new one's....


----------



## Ottovonn

FROG said:


> Otto - your GW-5000 had a DLC buckle??
> 
> My GW-5000's buckle looks more like your new one's....
> 
> View attachment 16014146


My original 5000 was more like yours. I replaced the original buckle with a GW-5000B (negative display) buckle. That model had a DLC buckle that I liked a lot and sourced from PacParts a few years ago.

The size of the new GW-5000U buckle is slightly larger than the originals for some reason.


----------



## journeyforce

Ottovonn said:


> My original 5000 was more like yours. I replaced the original buckle with a GW-5000B (negative display) buckle. That model had a DLC buckle that I liked a lot and sourced from PacParts a few years ago.
> 
> The size of the new GW-5000U buckle is slightly larger than the originals for some reason.


So is the buckle different also? the GW-5000B buckle looks smaller. How is the original buckle and tang from the GW-5000 strap compare with the new GW-5000U strap? I am hoping it is all the same since I was counting on using a GW-5000 bezel and GW-5000 strap as replacements down the line when the ones on the watch get torn up. I also hope the bezel screws on the GW-5000U are the same as the GW-5000 bezel screws (or at least close enough to work) as I have a spare set of GW-5000 bezel screws for it.


----------



## dimidragon

My GW-5000U is definitely not as good at syncing as my GWM5610. I have them both sitting next to each other at night, the 5610 syncs every other night, the 5000U is yet to sync (a week in). 
Have them both at NYC for home city so it ain’t that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g-fob2

so Casio updated the modules and put it in the old cases + bezel + strap, and called it a day
as simple as that but people here are making so much noises with their expectations, imaginations, and whatnots 
HONESTLY, after reading this whole thread, I lost respect to a lot of G-shock veterans in this forum: YOU SHOULD HAVE KNOWN BETTER with your intelligence and experience


----------



## Ottovonn

journeyforce said:


> So is the buckle different also? the GW-5000B buckle looks smaller. How is the original buckle and tang from the GW-5000 strap compare with the new GW-5000U strap? I am hoping it is all the same since I was counting on using a GW-5000 bezel and GW-5000 strap as replacements down the line when the ones on the watch get torn up. I also hope the bezel screws on the GW-5000U are the same as the GW-5000 bezel screws (or at least close enough to work) as I have a spare set of GW-5000 bezel screws for it.


Buckle of the GW-5000U is definitely larger. The screws appear to be the same. I'm sure you can use older buckle and tang for the U model but haven't tried yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

Ottovonn said:


> Buckle of the GW-5000U is definitely larger. The screws appear to be the same. I'm sure you can use older buckle and tang for the U model but haven't tried yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am more concerned with ability to use the spare brand new bezel and strap (and if need be the screws) that I bought for a GW-5000 on the GW-5000U. I plan on getting rid of the GW-5000 (I see no need to keep both the GW-5000 and GW-5000U) but want to keep the spare strap,bezel and screws

The new buckle size should be no problem. Only the huge Citizen buckles (like on my Steel Navihawk GPS) cause issues as it pinches the vein on the underside of the wrist.


----------



## SgtPepper

g-fob2 said:


> so Casio updated the modules and put it in the old cases + bezel + strap, and called it a day
> as simple as that but people here are making so much noises with their expectations, imaginations, and whatnots
> HONESTLY, after reading this whole thread, I lost respect to a lot of G-shock veterans in this forum: *YOU SHOULD HAVE KNOWN BETTER with your intelligence and experience*


USER entertain and are happy about a new G-Shock, nothing more happens here.
Anyone who writes posts like this should first touch their own nose!


----------



## rodo88

Swizzlestick said:


> a week on a wrist. Definitely the best Square, IMO. I never owned the first gen. S5600, and gotta say - am very impressed with the light weight and comfort; the expanded functionality of the 3495 module of U-series was the main selling point for me.
> This is my workout/run watch for years to come. I don't really need anything fancy, except of stopwatch and timer functions. Also I sleep with it on - it just disappears basically, can't feel it.
> Worldtime with city swap function is super useful - I always travel with one of my mechanical watches, and my Breitling Aerospace. This GShock makes the Aerospace redundant.
> 
> Just a thought: a CarbonCore inner case, and a textile elastic band would be really well suited for the S5600. But I don't think Casio will update this model any time soon now.
> I would pay a triple price for such a Square, if they could get it down to 35 grams!


Also my first time owning an s5600 and I'm really enjoying it. I was a bit concerned about the band before ordering it but it's so comfortable. I'm finding a better combination to my b5600 w/combi in this hot weather (in the UK) at the moment


----------



## Grungever

g-fob2 said:


> so Casio updated the modules and put it in the old cases + bezel + strap, and called it a day
> as simple as that but people here are making so much noises with their expectations, imaginations, and whatnots
> HONESTLY, after reading this whole thread, I lost respect to a lot of G-shock veterans in this forum: YOU SHOULD HAVE KNOWN BETTER with your intelligence and experience


 You're right! I'm here to collect useful informations but reading some of the comments really hurts.


----------



## Ottovonn

dimidragon said:


> My GW-5000U is definitely not as good at syncing as my GWM5610. I have them both sitting next to each other at night, the 5610 syncs every other night, the 5000U is yet to sync (a week in).
> Have them both at NYC for home city so it ain't that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you tried manually syncing the watch to an app like Clockwave? Maybe help assess reception issue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

Well mine arrived this afternoon

It arrived well packed. However it was missing the protective plastic bag that covered the watch from the factory. For those that got the watch from Seiya or Chino, was the plastic protective bag on the watch? While it does not affect the watch, I do like these bags.

Here is a pic of the new watch










A pic of the GW-5000 I sold last month with the protective bag.










Other then that the watch arrived looking like a GW-5000 (no more and no less). To those folks that have a GW-5000 and don't care about the new features, there is no reason to bother getting the GW-5000U unless you want to collect all the GW-5000 models (GW-5000, GW-5000B and GW-5000U). However if you don't have the older GW-5000 and are looking to get a GW-5000, The GW-5000U is the watch to get as it will be a great watch. Unless you can get a older GW-5000 for super cheap or like the green backlight, there is no reason to chose it instead of the GW-5000U


----------



## Ottovonn

journeyforce said:


> Well mine arrived this afternoon
> 
> It arrived well packed. However it was missing the protective plastic bag that covered the watch from the factory. For those that got the watch from Seiya or Chino, was the plastic protective bag on the watch? While it does not affect the watch, I do like these bags.
> 
> Here is a pic of the new watch
> 
> View attachment 16014875
> 
> 
> A pic of the GW-5000 I sold last month with the protective bag.
> 
> View attachment 16014881
> 
> 
> Other then that the watch arrived looking like a GW-5000 (no more and no less). To those folks that have a GW-5000 and don't care about the new features, there is no reason to bother getting the GW-5000U unless you want to collect all the GW-5000 models (GW-5000, GW-5000B and GW-5000U). However if you don't have the older GW-5000 and are looking to get a GW-5000, The GW-5000U is the watch to get as it will be a great watch. Unless you can get a older GW-5000 for super cheap or like the green backlight, there is no reason to chose it instead of the GW-5000U


Congrats! Agreed that unless you really like the 5000 and want a slightly improved module, there is no super compelling reason to upgrade. It's a lot of quality of life upgrades. If you've never owned one, I think it's the best version of the watch.

As far as physical changes, I find the buttons slightly easier to press. Curious. Does yours also have a the slightly larger buckle?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

Ottovonn said:


> Congrats! Agreed that unless you really like the 5000 and want a slightly improved module, there is no super compelling reason to upgrade. It's a lot of quality of life upgrades. If you've never owned one, I think it's the best version of the watch.
> 
> As far as physical changes, I find the buttons slightly easier to press. Curious. Does yours also have a the slightly larger buckle?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello, the buckle looks like the one on my GW-5000. There is no difference at all to me. Sadly I have put it up for sale as, I don't see enough of a change to replace my old GW-5000. If it had Japanese days then I would have kept it but non of the improved features were things i could have given a crap about.

Oh well, I had to see it in person to make sure


----------



## Ottovonn

journeyforce said:


> Hello, the buckle looks like the one on my GW-5000. There is no difference at all to me. Sadly I have put it up for sale as, I don't see enough of a change to replace my old GW-5000. If it had Japanese days then I would have kept it but non of the improved features were things i could have given a crap about.
> 
> Oh well, I had to see it in person to make sure


Weird. I wonder if my 5000U's buckle belongs to some other G-Shock watch and got added on by mistake at the factory. Everything else about my watch checks out (module, paperwork, case). Strap code "Pur 16" matches my older one.

That's understandable. It is essentially the same watch. Japanese days would have made a lot of sense for this model

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbnv992

I’ve been really loving my new 5610U. So much in fact that that’s all I’ve worn since it came in almost a week ago now haha 

I love the fact that it shows the time in all the modes. That was the one major drawback of my GW5000 and GW6900. No time in the upper right corner while in other modes. I use my stopwatch and timer very often and it’s a PITA switching back and forth to know the time.

Also, this new 5610U is super accurate. When I got it it hasn’t synced with the atomic clock in almost a week. It was .5 seconds off from the actual time. That’s 1/2 a second gain in a week. 2 seconds a month !!! Since I’ve been wearing it, it has synced every night to the atomic clock, and I live in AZ, and it’s synced every night without fail.

This is one amazing watch that to be honest definitely didn’t really need since I have like 5 other squares already ( DW5600E, DW5600C, GW5000, and a 5000-B metal/rubber model ) but super glad I did. It looks the closest to the original 5000C from 1983 IMO.

Another thing I like is the alarms / hourly signal is just a tad louder than the GW5000 and 5000-B as well. It actually wakes me up every morning.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

g-fob2 said:


> so Casio updated the modules and put it in the old cases + bezel + strap, and called it a day
> as simple as that but people here are making so much noises with their expectations, imaginations, and whatnots
> HONESTLY, after reading this whole thread, I lost respect to a lot of G-shock veterans in this forum: YOU SHOULD HAVE KNOWN BETTER with your intelligence and experience


you could say that, or you could say, they updated the modules on a few of their most popular squares.... and called it a day 
agreed the hype over such a small upgrade is very disproportionate but such is life on f17 where squares reign supreme. not many other models gets the microscopic analysis like the squares to do. maybe cos theyre so simple, any little change is a big deal?


----------



## Chempop

g-fob2 said:


> so Casio updated the modules and put it in the old cases + bezel + strap, and called it a day
> as simple as that but people here are making so much noises with their expectations, imaginations, and whatnots
> HONESTLY, after reading this whole thread, I lost respect to a lot of G-shock veterans in this forum: YOU SHOULD HAVE KNOWN BETTER with your intelligence and experience


I'll take the ½ non-sarcastic side of this stance, and add that this line seems like an alternative for people who are hellbent on being able to see the battery indicator and for some reason think that having 'bluetooth options' (totally not mandatory) is the devil's work.

For me, almost all my problems with the 3159 module were solved with the B5600/B5000... So on the plus side, if you want a classic looking square I can recommend one of these new Us, after all most of the B5600s are somewhat an eyesore, and the steel bracelets and bezels just aren't for everyone.

Had I wished they made a significant improvement on the LCD, you betcha, that's a big miss imho and will likely influence me enough to stay with the DW5600 & GWB5600 if I want to fill a 3rd watchbox with squares  
Loud alarm FTW ?⏰


----------



## oiljam

Any signs of these in the UK yet?


----------



## complexcarbs

No one has a negative display yet??


----------



## Ottovonn

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> you could say that, or you could say, they updated the modules on a few of their most popular squares.... and called it a day
> agreed the hype over such a small upgrade is very disproportionate but such is life on f17 where squares reign supreme. not many other models gets the microscopic analysis like the squares to do. many cos theyre so simple, any little change is a big deal?


I don't quite see why analyzing every detail is a problem. In fact, I'm disappointed some folks are bothered that we are going over the watch with an electron microscope. Part of it is excitement that popular fan watches are getting some change, even if it is relatively minor. It's all in good fun and part of the hobby.

Further, the module in these squares has not been updated in over a decade, so it is a big deal, at least for square fans. If anyone follows Rolex, they go over the tiniest changes to the dial size, font, etc. with each new model. There are fiery debates, for example, over whether a watch should be 36mm or 39mm, whether the font is too thick or too thin. To the outsider, these debates look ridiculous. To the fan, it's part of the fun.

If people do not understand that, then I am amazed that it surprises them, especially if they frequent these forums. It does, however, disappoint me to when people are outright disappointed that we are simply just doing watch idiots do -- go over the fine details, bellyache when are expectations are not met, and share excitement for incremental changes to much beloved watches.


----------



## Hexanaut

Ottovonn said:


> I don't quite see why analyzing every detail is a problem. In fact, I'm disappointed some folks are bothered that we are going over the watch with an electron microscope. Part of it is excitement that popular fan watches are getting some change, even if it is relatively minor. It's all in good fun and part of the hobby.
> 
> Further, the module in these squares has not been updated in over a decade, so it is a big deal, at least for square fans. If anyone follows Rolex, they go over the tiniest changes to the dial size, font, etc. with each new model. There are fiery debates, for example, over whether a watch should be 36mm or 39mm, whether the font is too thick or too thin. To the outsider, these debates look ridiculous. To the fan, it's part of the fun.
> 
> If people do not understand that, then I am amazed that it surprises them, especially if they frequent these forums. It does, however, disappoint me to when people are outright disappointed that we are simply just doing watch idiots do -- go over the fine details, bellyache when are expectations are not met, and share excitement for incremental changes to much beloved watches.


I agree with this. If we didn't care about the details we would all just wear a F91W and be done with it and wouldn't even be on this forum.

I have a OG 5000 and 5610 and wont be changing over right now but if I lost either one or some weird thing happened that meant one broke id def get the updated version. Its nice for me knowing that I can replace my 5610 with a slightly more updated module and that Casio are catering for the G-Shock fans who like the more simple original designs. I think the best design they have ever produced. The 5610 is to me a near perfect watch. Had they changed too much they could well have ruined it. They didn't so they haven't. Some may find this a bit dull but I am very happy this line is being updated but not being destroyed in the never ending quest for "New". This square design is pretty much the best do all watch ever made. We know it most of us love it and thank **** Casio knows it and understands that as well.


----------



## entropy96

Ottovonn said:


> I don't quite see why analyzing every detail is a problem. In fact, I'm disappointed some folks are bothered that we are going over the watch with an electron microscope. Part of it is excitement that popular fan watches are getting some change, even if it is relatively minor. It's all in good fun and part of the hobby.
> 
> Further, the module in these squares has not been updated in over a decade, so it is a big deal, at least for square fans. If anyone follows Rolex, they go over the tiniest changes to the dial size, font, etc. with each new model. There are fiery debates, for example, over whether a watch should be 36mm or 39mm, whether the font is too thick or too thin. To the outsider, these debates look ridiculous. To the fan, it's part of the fun.
> 
> If people do not understand that, then I am amazed that it surprises them, especially if they frequent these forums. It does, however, disappoint me to when people are outright disappointed that we are simply just doing watch idiots do -- go over the fine details, bellyache when are expectations are not met, and share excitement for incremental changes to much beloved watches.


I agree with you for the most part. The entire point of having this sub-forum about G-Shocks here is to talk and discuss about the details in the first place.

I think any update/upgrade is a welcome change. Is this new module the same module used by the Bluetooth squares B5600? If it isn't, I would've preferred if it used that module, but that's just me.


----------



## Ottovonn

entropy96 said:


> I agree with you for the most part. The entire point of having this sub-forum about G-Shocks here is to talk and discuss about the details in the first place.
> 
> I think any update/upgrade is a welcome change. Is this new module the same module used by the Bluetooth squares B5600? If it isn't, I would've preferred if it used that module, but that's just me.


The modules for the -U models are similar but lack the Bluetooth functionality. The similarities include having the current time present in the stopwatch and countdown timer modes. I'm guessing Casio wanted to update their older multiband 6 models and keep them in line with the Bluetooth capable models such as the B5600 and full metal squares.

To me, the modules for the -U models and the BT capable models are almost the same now.


----------



## entropy96

Ottovonn said:


> The modules for the -U models are similar but lack the Bluetooth functionality. The similarities include having the current time present in the stopwatch and countdown timer modes. I'm guessing Casio wanted to update their older multiband 6 models and keep them in line with the Bluetooth capable models such as the B5600 and full metal squares.
> 
> To me, the modules for the -U models and the BT capable models are almost the same now.


It's kinda weird why they didn't just use the same module from the Bluetooth squares, but oh well. I'm just nitpicking at this point. I think the Bluetooth module would've made the 5000U the perfect 5000 model. Also, the Bluetooth functionality would've, in a way, alleviate the lack of atomic timekeeping from the G-5600U-E.


----------



## Ottovonn

entropy96 said:


> It's kinda weird why they didn't just use the same module from the Bluetooth squares, but oh well. I'm just nitpicking at this point. I think the Bluetooth module would've made the 5000U the perfect 5000 model.


I think Casio will never try to create the perfect square. They clearly have the resources to do so. But why do that when you can add a minor update every ten years and have the fans go wild lol


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

entropy96 said:


> It's kinda weird why they didn't just use the same module from the Bluetooth squares, but oh well. I'm just nitpicking at this point. I think the Bluetooth module would've made the 5000U the perfect 5000 model. Also, the Bluetooth functionality would've, in a way, alleviate the lack of atomic timekeeping from the G-5600U-E.


a few of us have mentioned previously about a resin bezel being produced for the GMW-B5000, then the perfect Square will exist... (certainly in my eyes anyway)


----------



## kubr1ck

complexcarbs said:


> No one has a negative display yet??


It's gonna be the same crappy non-STN negative display that comes on the older versions, so no matter.


----------



## txchrisp

kubr1ck said:


> It's gonna be the same crappy non-STN negative display that comes on the older versions, so no matter.


Not to get too off-topic but I find the negative display on the B5600 to be significantly better than the negative 5610. Not sure why that is. The negative 5610 is truly bad. Probably been discussed prior to my time.


----------



## complexcarbs

kubr1ck said:


> It's gonna be the same crappy non-STN negative display that comes on the older versions, so no matter.


Of course but I don't to be that guinea pig.


----------



## complexcarbs

Got a nice surprise today! Came from Japan by way of a friend and looks and feels good. Went from a modded GWM5610 to this. What a difference. The buttons seem just as fine/worse as the 5610, maybe even slightly better. The band is way softer, but same with the regular GW5000 apparently. Upgrades are cool, I dig the U version.

The main reason I went with the GW5000U over the 5610 is, besides the screw back, the bezel color (no red) and the new U functions. I have other G-Shocks and Pro Treks where holding down Mode brings back the time screen and it's painful not having it on the square.

I preferred the negative 5610 bezel with the positive mod, which resembles this anyways.

Long story short the GW5000U is a wonderfully made watch. I never "got" the hype for the GW5000 but once the U came out I had to have it and I love it. It feels tighter on my wrist because of the thicker case with the screw back but that just feels _nice_.


----------



## complexcarbs

I just realized...my square is no longer my cheapest watch and I want to baby this. Do I still sleep in it for the alarm? Do I keep it next to the bed instead? Do I wear a different one to bed? DO I WEAR ONE AT ALL TO BED NOW!?

Dear Lord what have I done


----------



## Ottovonn

complexcarbs said:


> I just realized...my square is no longer my cheapest watch and I want to baby this. Do I still sleep in it for the alarm? Do I keep it next to the bed instead? Do I wear a different one to bed? DO I WEAR ONE AT ALL TO BED NOW!?
> 
> Dear Lord what have I done


No need to baby it lol

I have beat up my old GW-5000 to hell and back for almost ten years. It's a G-Shock after all. I'd recommend adding a screen protector but it's optional.

When the resin wears out, just replace it. It'll take a couple of years of hard use to wear out the strap and bezel. Until then enjoy the hell out of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chempop

complexcarbs said:


> Do I still sleep in it for the alarm?


Does that alarm really wake you up? Even when your hand is under a blanket? My GWM5610/GW5000/GMWB5000 alarms almost never wake me, whereas my GWB5600/DW5600/DW50XX do about 95% of the time.


----------



## complexcarbs

Chempop said:


> Does that alarm really wake you up? Even when your hand is under a blanket? My GWM5610/GW5000/GMWB5000 alarms almost never wake me, whereas my GWB5600/DW5600/DW50XX do about 95% of the time.


The 5610 is pretty quiet. All my pro-treks and other G-shocks are way louder. I wore my PRW70 to bed last night it was twice as loud as my 5610 it seemed. Under a blanket _can_ wake me if I'm not in real deep sleep.


----------



## Grungever

Ottovonn said:


> I don't quite see why analyzing every detail is a problem. In fact, I'm disappointed some folks are bothered that we are going over the watch with an electron microscope. Part of it is excitement that popular fan watches are getting some change, even if it is relatively minor. It's all in good fun and part of the hobby.
> 
> Further, the module in these squares has not been updated in over a decade, so it is a big deal, at least for square fans. If anyone follows Rolex, they go over the tiniest changes to the dial size, font, etc. with each new model. There are fiery debates, for example, over whether a watch should be 36mm or 39mm, whether the font is too thick or too thin. To the outsider, these debates look ridiculous. To the fan, it's part of the fun.
> 
> If people do not understand that, then I am amazed that it surprises them, especially if they frequent these forums. It does, however, disappoint me to when people are outright disappointed that we are simply just doing watch idiots do -- go over the fine details, bellyache when are expectations are not met, and share excitement for incremental changes to much beloved watches.





Ottovonn said:


> I don't quite see why analyzing every detail is a problem. In fact, I'm disappointed some folks are bothered that we are going over the watch with an electron microscope. Part of it is excitement that popular fan watches are getting some change, even if it is relatively minor. It's all in good fun and part of the hobby.
> 
> Further, the module in these squares has not been updated in over a decade, so it is a big deal, at least for square fans. If anyone follows Rolex, they go over the tiniest changes to the dial size, font, etc. with each new model. There are fiery debates, for example, over whether a watch should be 36mm or 39mm, whether the font is too thick or too thin. To the outsider, these debates look ridiculous. To the fan, it's part of the fun.
> 
> If people do not understand that, then I am amazed that it surprises them, especially if they frequent these forums. It does, however, disappoint me to when people are outright disappointed that we are simply just doing watch idiots do -- go over the fine details, bellyache when are expectations are not met, and share excitement for incremental changes to much beloved watches.


I hear you! I might be some of those "folks" you've mentioned I was probably in the wrong place in a wrong time or something.I was just trying collect usefull information about this new modul I'm really digging. that's all. I am really sorry that you had to read someone else's comment about a nit-picking-useless-yack-yack comments about this watch)


----------



## Chempop

88:8888ALARM88:8888STILL88:8888TOO88:8888QUIET88:8888TO88:8888WAKE88:8888ME88:8888UP88:8888

Joking aside, I'm glad they updated the line even though the B5600 is still the better watch in a few ways.


----------



## Ottovonn

Grungever said:


> I hear you! I might be some of those "folks" you've mentioned I was probably in the wrong place in a wrong time or something.I was just trying collect usefull information about this new modul I'm really digging. that's all. I am really sorry that you had to read someone else's comment about a nit-picking-useless-yack-yack comments about this watch)


Someone's useless yack yack comments could be their way of finding information or just expressing their opinions, even if they are ill-informed. I see a lot of such speculation when new watches are newly released. Just part of the discussion. Gradually the truth emerges as folks get their hands on the watch.

As long as people aren't being rude, I don't see an issue. Just skip the post if it isn't informative.

If you are having an especially hard time finding information you're looking for, ask a question - a lot of us are here to help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

Chempop said:


> 88:8888ALARM88:8888STILL88:8888TOO88:8888QUIET88:8888TO88:8888WAKE88:8888ME88:8888UP88:8888
> 
> Joking aside, I'm glad they updated the line even though the B5600 is still the better watch in a few ways.


I've never relied on any G-Shock to wake me up lol. That's just asking to be late . . . 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grungever

Ottovonn said:


> Someone's useless yack yack comments could be their way of finding information or just expressing their opinions, even if they are ill-informed. I see a lot of such speculation when new watches are newly released. Just part of the discussion. Gradually the truth emerges as folks get their hands on the watch.
> 
> As long as people aren't being rude, I don't see an issue. Just skip the post if it isn't informative.
> 
> If you are having an especially hard time finding information you're looking for, ask a question - a lot of us are here to help.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the most remote thing to beeng rude


----------



## Grungever

Grungever said:


> the most remote thing from me to being rude and I had just an opinion.


----------



## complexcarbs

Chempop said:


> 88:8888ALARM88:8888STILL88:8888TOO88:8888QUIET88:8888TO88:8888WAKE88:8888ME88:8888UP88:8888
> 
> Joking aside, I'm glad they updated the line even though the B5600 is still the better watch in a few ways.


Snooze will get the job done. Every 5 minutes until you turn it off.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Ottovonn said:


> I don't quite see why analyzing every detail is a problem. In fact, I'm disappointed some folks are bothered that we are going over the watch with an electron microscope. Part of it is excitement that popular fan watches are getting some change, even if it is relatively minor. It's all in good fun and part of the hobby.
> 
> Further, the module in these squares has not been updated in over a decade, so it is a big deal, at least for square fans. If anyone follows Rolex, they go over the tiniest changes to the dial size, font, etc. with each new model. There are fiery debates, for example, over whether a watch should be 36mm or 39mm, whether the font is too thick or too thin. To the outsider, these debates look ridiculous. To the fan, it's part of the fun.
> 
> If people do not understand that, then I am amazed that it surprises them, especially if they frequent these forums. It does, however, disappoint me to when people are outright disappointed that we are simply just doing watch idiots do -- go over the fine details, bellyache when are expectations are not met, and share excitement for incremental changes to much beloved watches.


no problem for me, i didnt make the original post. i just agreed with the factual observation of square owners. i was actually going to make that same comparison of the minute details mechanical owners obsess over but then i realised, most square owners are also mechanical owners so i didnt want to cop a double barrel of backlash ? ?

...and once again i regret participating in any square discussion... ? serves me right lol


----------



## Ottovonn

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> no problem for me, i didnt make the original post. i just agreed with the factual observation of square owners. i was actually going to make that same comparison of the minute details mechanical owners obsess over but then i realised, most square owners are also mechanical owners so i didnt want to cop a double barrel of backlash
> 
> ...and once again i regret participating in any square discussion...  serves me right lol


lol don't worry about it Tetsu.

I agreed with your observation about the simplicity of squares and how changes to them tend to be rather small. I used your post as a spring board, bouncing off your comment. I now see though that it does look like I'm speaking directly to you. I am sorry about that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thaeffman

Just got my GW-5000u in today. First impressions can be summed up as " Same-same, but different". The only physical difference I notice is between the screens. The U version has a slightly lighter/brighter cast compared to the darker hue of the older version. My phone exaggerates the difference, but if you have ever owned an f91 and an f105 (el f91) you'll know what I mean. Internally the additions are not groundbreaking but are still welcome updates to the older module which felt a bit lacklustre at times. l really like the 5 settable timezones which saves me from having to scroll through each option to find the offset I'm looking for. It's still nowhere near as good as the modules in the metal squares but hey at least you aren't giving up too many features when moving from the DW-5600e to the GWM-5610 let's say (maybe we'll get an auto repeat in the next decade).










5000U on right 5000 on left



















Tested out the MB6 as some of you have been reporting issues. Mine synced up with the clock wave app in the same time frame as my older 5000 (approx 5 mins). I'll update if I notice any deviations but usually my Gs are pretty consistent with sync a week or so after unboxing.

Finally, a big shoutout to Chino Watches. Their website and order process is a bit janky but my watch was shipped right after payment and even came with a signed warranty card!!. Hopefully I wont need to use it but it's nice as my older GW-5000 came without one.

DHL is another matter. My package went from Tokyo->Cincinnati->China(!?!)->Cincinnati->Ontario-Cincinnati->Ontario before it arrived at my doorstep


----------



## Ottovonn

thaeffman said:


> Just got my GW-5000u in today. First impressions can be summed up as " Same-same, but different". The only physical difference I notice is between the screens. The U version has a slightly lighter/brighter cast compared to the darker hue of the older version. My phone exaggerates the difference, but if you have ever owned an f91 and an f105 (el f91) you'll know what I mean. Internally the additions are not groundbreaking but are still welcome updates to the older module which felt a bit lacklustre at times. l really like the 5 settable timezones which saves me from having to scroll through each option to find the offset I'm looking for. It's still nowhere near as good as the modules in the metal squares but hey at least you aren't giving up too many features when moving from the DW-5600e to the GWM-5610 let's say (maybe we'll get an auto repeat in the next decade).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5000U on right 5000 on left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tested out the MB6 as some of you have been reporting issues. Mine synced up with the clock wave app in the same time frame as my older 5000 (approx 5 mins). I'll update if I notice any deviations but usually my Gs are pretty consistent with sync a week or so after unboxing.
> 
> Finally, a big shoutout to Chino Watches. Their website and order process is a bit janky but my watch was shipped right after payment and even came with a signed warranty card!!. Hopefully I wont need to use it but it's nice as my older GW-5000 came without one.
> 
> DHL is another matter. My package went from Tokyo->Cincinnati->China(!?!)->Cincinnati->Ontario-Cincinnati->Ontario before it arrived at my doorstep


Congrats!!! I also bought mine from Chino (bought my older one from Seiya) and I like that he signed the warranty papers and included the serial number. Wear your 5000U is in the best!


----------



## babyivan

g-fob2 said:


> so Casio updated the modules and put it in the old cases + bezel + strap, and called it a day
> as simple as that but people here are making so much noises with their expectations, imaginations, and whatnots
> HONESTLY, after reading this whole thread, I lost respect to a lot of G-shock veterans in this forum: YOU SHOULD HAVE KNOWN BETTER with your intelligence and experience


While I agree with what you say about what Casio did to the watch (not much different than the old aside from module), I don't see the need to be so harsh to the other members.

I know this is your way, so I'm too surprised. Always with the snarky comments.

Anyways, I'm firmly in the camp of not spending my money on the new U series. But I don't fault anybody for buying them... even if they already have the old ones.


----------



## thaeffman

Ottovonn said:


> Congrats!!! I also bought mine from Chino (bought my older one from Seiya) and I like that he signed the warranty papers and included the serial number. Wear your 5000U is in the best!


Thank you!! I'm hoping I can wear it as long as you have worn your original 5k


----------



## babylon19

oiljam said:


> Any signs of these in the UK yet?


I'm yet to see them


----------



## Thehellfish131

babylon19 said:


> I'm yet to see them


I have not seen anything either. Hoping they will be made available soon.


----------



## oiljam

babylon19 said:


> I'm yet to see them





Thehellfish131 said:


> I have not seen anything either. Hoping they will be made available soon.


Thanks. A friend of mine has emailed G Shock UK asking the question but as far as I'm aware he hasn't had a reply yet. Have we any idea if they're coming to the UK at all? Maybe they'll just be EU available. Seems a little strange there hasn't been a hint that any are arriving at all.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

babyivan said:


> While I agree with what you say about what Casio did to the watch (not much different than the old aside from module), I don't see the need to be so harsh to the other members.
> 
> I know this is your way, so I'm too surprised. Always with the snarky comments.
> 
> Anyways, I'm firmly in the camp of not spending my money on the new U series. But I don't fault anybody for buying them... even if they already have the old ones.


i didnt read that as him knocking anyone for buying it or saying dont buy them, seems he was referring more to the overreaction. 
i dont think his post was any different than what he usually posts, in the sense that if its read with the wrong tone it could be abrupt but such is the way of text on forums hiding nuances that normally wouldnt be questioned irl. i know ive prob given off that vibe more than once...or twice but at least i use emojis to convey the tone a bit better 😜😁


----------



## Man of Kent

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> i didnt read that as him knocking anyone for buying it or saying dont buy them, seems he was referring more to the overreaction.
> i dont think his post was any different than what he usually posts, in the sense that if its read with the wrong tone it could be abrupt but such is the way of text on forums hiding nuances that normally wouldnt be questioned irl. i know ive prob given off that vibe more than once...or twice but at least i use emojis to convey the tone a bit better


Yeah but one doesn't have to be disrespectful on a watch forum. If you don't like the subject, move on. Better to say nothing than something negative.


----------



## jovani

so, 5000U is a good choice?


----------



## TTV

Some wrist feelings between the resin straps of GW-5000U (top) and GMW-B5000 (bottom).

























The GW strap feels softer and is more comfortable on wrist. I also like more the resin holder than the metal one in GMW.

















The display keeps the GMW in pole position, it's just incredible 😍


----------



## TTV

jovani said:


> so, 5000U is a good choice?


Yes, 110% recommendations for 5000U 👍


----------



## jovani

I have gw 5000, 5000U I will have too


----------



## Thehellfish131

Hi guys, bad news for UK customers. Just sent Casio a message via WhatsApp. You can get their number from the Casio website if want to message them. See their reply ...


----------



## MattJH

Not sure what the pros/cons are for UK residents, but as far as the US goes, I'm not bothered that they won't be available here. MSRP for the GW-5000U-1ER is €299 ($353 USD), and the GW-M5610U-1ER is €129 ($153 USD). Right now, the GW-5000U-1JF is about $320 shipped to the US from Seiya, and the GW-M5610U-1JF is $175 or so shipped to the US from Sakura. Not too far off, and you even save some on the M5610U. They both sell out frequently, but they restock frequently too.


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

thaeffman said:


> Just got my GW-5000u in today. First impressions can be summed up as " Same-same, but different". The only physical difference I notice is between the screens. The U version has a slightly lighter/brighter cast compared to the darker hue of the older version. My phone exaggerates the difference, but if you have ever owned an f91 and an f105 (el f91) you'll know what I mean. Internally the additions are not groundbreaking but are still welcome updates to the older module which felt a bit lacklustre at times. l really like the 5 settable timezones which saves me from having to scroll through each option to find the offset I'm looking for. It's still nowhere near as good as the modules in the metal squares but hey at least you aren't giving up too many features when moving from the DW-5600e to the GWM-5610 let's say (maybe we'll get an auto repeat in the next decade).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5000U on right 5000 on left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tested out the MB6 as some of you have been reporting issues. Mine synced up with the clock wave app in the same time frame as my older 5000 (approx 5 mins). I'll update if I notice any deviations but usually my Gs are pretty consistent with sync a week or so after unboxing.
> 
> Finally, a big shoutout to Chino Watches. Their website and order process is a bit janky but my watch was shipped right after payment and even came with a signed warranty card!!. Hopefully I wont need to use it but it's nice as my older GW-5000 came without one.
> 
> DHL is another matter. My package went from Tokyo->Cincinnati->China(!?!)->Cincinnati->Ontario-Cincinnati->Ontario before it arrived at my doorstep


I received my GW-S5600U-1JF yesterday.

In my case the "U" version (right) looks slightly dimmer but sharper:










* Lower power consumption, maybe?

Also, even though I like the evenness of the original EL light , the new LED seems better:

















Cosmetic difference: "Tough Solar" and the "G-Shock Resist" logo now have a brighter shade of red (personally, I like the old tone better).


----------



## SgtPepper

I just ordered the GW-5000U, I'm happy.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

MattJH said:


> Not sure what the pros/cons are for UK residents, but as far as the US goes, I'm not bothered that they won't be available here. MSRP for the GW-5000U-1ER is €299 ($353 USD), and the GW-M5610U-1ER is €129 ($153 USD). Right now, the GW-5000U-1JF is about $320 shipped to the US from Seiya, and the GW-M5610U-1JF is $175 or so shipped to the US from Sakura. Not too far off, and you even save some on the M5610U. They both sell out frequently, but they restock frequently too.


Wow, I hope no one is actually paying 175 for the GW-Ms...


----------



## MattJH

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Wow, I hope no one is actually paying 175 for the GW-Ms...


Four GW-M5610U-1JF models have sold on eBay worldwide so far for $234.99, $191.49, $198.99 and $191.39 shipped.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

MattJH said:


> Four GW-M5610U-1JF models have sold on eBay worldwide so far for $234.99, $191.49, $198.99 and $191.39 shipped.


Wow, and I can find gw-b5600s for around 100. To each their own I guess.


----------



## MattJH

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Wow, and I can find gw-b5600s for around 100. To each their own I guess.


It's the initial rush for the new U model, I'm sure. Every customer base has a certain portion that wants the latest and greatest as soon as possible. It'll probably stabilize whenever stock does.


----------



## Eric.S

For those curious what the updates are, here's a detailed video. Credit to Watch Geek, one of my favorite YouTube watch reviewers.


----------



## Man of Kent

Thehellfish131 said:


> Hi guys, bad news for UK customers. Just sent Casio a message via WhatsApp. You can get their number from the Casio website if want to message them. See their reply ...
> View attachment 16025579


I can't see casio continuing production of two separate but almost identical modules. They will probably switch to the u globally eventually.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Man of Kent said:


> Yeah but one doesn't have to be disrespectful on a watch forum. If you don't like the subject, move on. Better to say nothing than something negative.


it depends on the tone you apply when reading ppl's posts and your threshold of what you would class as disrespectful or negative. two things among many that is impossible to gauge or police on a public discussion forum. its not like he dissed the whole forum and casio owners in general which others have done, some even regularly. "dont like it, dont participate" goes both ways.


----------



## g-addict

G-Shock UK actually has the GW-M5610U-1ER and GW-M5610U-1BER listed as coming soon for £135 each, but no GW-5000U listed.






coming soon | Casio G-SHOCK


Built from a mission by creator Mr Kikuo Ibe to create the unbreakable watch, G-SHOCK is the watch that stunned the world with a concept for toughness that defied conventional watch-making logic. G-SHOCK creates technologically advanced watches that can resist gravity, freezing temperatures...




g-shock.co.uk







Thehellfish131 said:


> Hi guys, bad news for UK customers. Just sent Casio a message via WhatsApp. You can get their number from the Casio website if want to message them. See their reply ...
> View attachment 16025579


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

journeyforce said:


> Well mine arrived this afternoon
> 
> It arrived well packed. However it was missing the protective plastic bag that covered the watch from the factory. For those that got the watch from Seiya or Chino, was the plastic protective bag on the watch? While it does not affect the watch, I do like these bags.
> 
> Here is a pic of the new watch
> 
> View attachment 16014875
> 
> 
> A pic of the GW-5000 I sold last month with the protective bag.
> 
> View attachment 16014881
> 
> 
> Other then that the watch arrived looking like a GW-5000 (no more and no less). To those folks that have a GW-5000 and don't care about the new features, there is no reason to bother getting the GW-5000U unless you want to collect all the GW-5000 models (GW-5000, GW-5000B and GW-5000U). However if you don't have the older GW-5000 and are looking to get a GW-5000, The GW-5000U is the watch to get as it will be a great watch. Unless you can get a older GW-5000 for super cheap or like the green backlight, there is no reason to chose it instead of the GW-5000U


Mine came from Seiya with the plastic bag (which I always throw away, as well as the screen and buckle protectors, etc). I keep the boxes and papers, though


----------



## Thehellfish131

g-addict said:


> G-Shock UK actually has the GW-M5610U-1ER and GW-M5610U-1BER listed as coming soon for £135 each, but no GW-5000U listed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming soon | Casio G-SHOCK
> 
> 
> Built from a mission by creator Mr Kikuo Ibe to create the unbreakable watch, G-SHOCK is the watch that stunned the world with a concept for toughness that defied conventional watch-making logic. G-SHOCK creates technologically advanced watches that can resist gravity, freezing temperatures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g-shock.co.uk


Great news. Too bad the GW-5000U won't be making an appearance in the UK. I guess there was some confusion on the WhatsApp communication I received.


----------



## Twindu

Chempop said:


> I'll take the ½ non-sarcastic side of this stance, and add that this line seems like an alternative for people who are hellbent on being able to see the battery indicator and for some reason think that having 'bluetooth options' (totally not mandatory) is the devil's work.
> 
> For me, almost all my problems with the 3159 module were solved with the B5600/B5000... So on the plus side, if you want a classic looking square I can recommend one of these new Us, after all most of the B5600s are somewhat an eyesore, and the steel bracelets and bezels just aren't for everyone.
> 
> Had I wished they made a significant improvement on the LCD, you betcha, that's a big miss imho and will likely influence me enough to stay with the DW5600 & GWB5600 if I want to fill a 3rd watchbox with squares
> Loud alarm FTW ?⏰


I love this minor update Casio has released. There are some work environments where electronic emissions (wifi, cellular, bluetooth) are not allowed. These squares bring the watches in line with recent module advances while still being useable in all places the old models could be used.


----------



## luth_ukail

journeyforce said:


> Well mine arrived this afternoon
> 
> It arrived well packed. However it was missing the protective plastic bag that covered the watch from the factory. For those that got the watch from Seiya or Chino, was the plastic protective bag on the watch? While it does not affect the watch, I do like these bags.
> 
> Here is a pic of the new watch
> 
> View attachment 16014875
> 
> 
> A pic of the GW-5000 I sold last month with the protective bag.
> 
> View attachment 16014881
> 
> 
> Other then that the watch arrived looking like a GW-5000 (no more and no less). To those folks that have a GW-5000 and don't care about the new features, there is no reason to bother getting the GW-5000U unless you want to collect all the GW-5000 models (GW-5000, GW-5000B and GW-5000U). However if you don't have the older GW-5000 and are looking to get a GW-5000, The GW-5000U is the watch to get as it will be a great watch. Unless you can get a older GW-5000 for super cheap or like the green backlight, there is no reason to chose it instead of the GW-5000U


Very well tempted. Only hold my purchase due to my country do not have the multiband 6 signal. Not sure if i can forgo that one.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

luth_ukail said:


> Very well tempted. Only hold my purchase due to my country do not have the multiband 6 signal. Not sure if i can forgo that one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Well you can fix that with an radio signal app on your phone. It tricks the watch into thinking that it is receiving from a tower. The app syncs the time on your phone so your watch is the correct time. I bought this Japan only radio signal watch and i can use my phone to sync it to my time in the USA


----------



## TTV

journeyforce said:


> Well you can fix that with an radio signal app on your phone. It tricks the watch into thinking that it is receiving from a tower. The app syncs the time on your phone so your watch is the correct time. I bought this Japan only radio signal watch and i can use my phone to sync it to my time in the USA
> 
> View attachment 16028971


Thanks for the app tip 🙂👍👍👍 I just installed 'radio watch sync' from GooglePlay. Really handy application, recommendations.


----------



## jovani

available


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Thehellfish131 said:


> Great news. Too bad the GW-5000U won't be making an appearance in the UK. I guess there was some confusion on the WhatsApp communication I received.


Amazon EU may be an option for the GW-5000u in UK, we'll see...


----------



## SgtPepper

The lighting of the GW-5000U-1 cannot keep up with that of the GMW-B5000G-1 and GW-B5600BC-1 in terms of uniform illumination, but it is okay, the digits are not outshone.

GW-5000U-1:








GMW-B5000G-1 :








GW-B5600BC-1:


----------



## oiljam

Thehellfish131 said:


> Great news. Too bad the GW-5000U won't be making an appearance in the UK. I guess there was some confusion on the WhatsApp communication I received.


I'm not convinced by the WhatsApp reply that it's a definitive no for the GW-5000U. I should have more faith in Customer Services' knowledge (in general) but I don't. Time will tell obviously if it arrives in the UK, even their response is open ended.


----------



## JaredNish

Chempop said:


> On the old GW5000 I didn't like using the stopwatch, countdown timer, world times, or even backlight either... that's why they improved all those function on this 'U' series. Maybe you'll find them more worthwhile now!


I haven't seen anything(I think) about button quality. Is there any difference original vs U?

Note: The above post was submitted 2 drinks in.


----------



## GaryK30

Here's a new video from Greg Anderson about the U model squares.


----------



## Ottovonn

JaredNish said:


> I haven't seen anything(I think) about button quality. Is there any difference original vs U?
> 
> Note: The above post was submitted 2 drinks in.


I have the original 5000 and the 5000U. I believe the buttons are slightly easier to press on the U. Whereas I had to use my fingernail to press the buttons on the OG, I can use my thumb if I need to on the U. Finger nail presses are also easier on the 5000U.

IMO it's slightly easier to operate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaredNish

Ottovonn said:


> I have the original 5000 and the 5000U. I believe the buttons are slightly easier to press on the U. Whereas I had to use my fingernail to press the buttons on the OG, I can use my thumb if I need to on the U. Finger nail presses are also easier on the 5000U.
> 
> IMO it's slightly easier to operate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's funny but when I first joined WUS to now I am so much more "aligned" with the mentality of the "old school" guys. The classic G-SHOCK square is so iconic. (Accept the buttons). Can't wait for my s5600u.

Note: The above post was submitted 2 drinks in.


----------



## journeyforce

Ottovonn said:


> I have the original 5000 and the 5000U. I believe the buttons are slightly easier to press on the U. Whereas I had to use my fingernail to press the buttons on the OG, I can use my thumb if I need to on the U. Finger nail presses are also easier on the 5000U.
> 
> IMO it's slightly easier to operate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess not all of them are made the same. I found the GW-5000 had easier buttons to push then the GW-5000U. When comparing my GW-5000 with the short owned GW-5000U, I was able to easily push the mode, and the two right buttons with my thumb or pointer finger. (the set button needed a finger nail). By contrast, I had to use my nail for all the buttons on the 5000U. I don't think it is the case of the GW-5000 buttons being broken in as other then the use of the set button to make sure the time zone was correct, I don't touch the buttons (I only use it for time)


----------



## luth_ukail

journeyforce said:


> Well you can fix that with an radio signal app on your phone. It tricks the watch into thinking that it is receiving from a tower. The app syncs the time on your phone so your watch is the correct time. I bought this Japan only radio signal watch and i can use my phone to sync it to my time in the USA
> 
> View attachment 16028971


Nice. I did not know about this. Strange that some of my peers also do not know on this one lol. Guess i just have go pick one and try it. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## elborderas

journeyforce said:


> I guess not all of them are made the same. I found the GW-5000 had easier buttons to push then the GW-5000U. When comparing my GW-5000 with the short owned GW-5000U, I was able to easily push the mode, and the two right buttons with my thumb or pointer finger. (the set button needed a finger nail). By contrast, I had to use my nail for all the buttons on the 5000U. I don't think it is the case of the GW-5000 buttons being broken in as other then the use of the set button to make sure the time zone was correct, I don't touch the buttons (I only use it for time)


The easiness or difficulty to press buttons between non-U and same model -U device could be due to the bezel.
If your previous square is "old" most probably the resin has expanded a bit and therefore the buttons are not so exposed. That happens to my old 5610, making the new 5610U one easier to press.


----------



## journeyforce

elborderas said:


> The easiness or difficulty to press buttons between non-U and same model -U device could be due to the bezel.
> If your previous square is "old" most probably the resin has expanded a bit and therefore the buttons are not so exposed. That happens to my old 5610, making the new 5610U one easier to press.


That is true, if you look at the underside of a G-Shock square that was worn for a few years, you can actually see the underside of the buttons because there is a gap that opens up between the case and bezel due to expansion of the bezel.

However in my case my GW-5000-1JF actually was the one that has the easier to press buttons then the new GW-5000U-1JF's buttons. Of course I guess i should have also made clear that I called my GW-5000 old because it was discontinued by Casio in favor of the 5000U so it is the old model. But the actual watch was bought new from Seiya at the end of May and is not yet 3 month old (and has been sitting most of the time as I have been wearing my under $20 BGE watch)


----------



## jimmy1

I'd love to get back into my G-Shocks now my Apple Watch has died (swollen battery has pushed the screen off), the GW-5000U-1ER would do nicely. Anyone found a supplier for the UK? Casio EU stores don't appear to supply to the UK anymore (thanks Brexit ).


----------



## babylon19

SgtPepper said:


> The lighting of the GW-5000U-1 cannot keep up with that of the GMW-B5000G-1 and GW-B5600BC-1 in terms of uniform illumination, but it is okay, the digits are not outshone.


That is disappointing, I was hoping these would be much more of an update. Think the GMW-B5000G-1 remains a far superior daily carry.


----------



## SgtPepper

Yes, Casio could have done better. I knew before buying so I'm not complaining about it either.


----------



## Barbababa

Does anyone know if they are made in Japan and if the resin will be the same on the 5000U as previous model?


----------



## TTV

Barbababa said:


> Does anyone know if they are made in Japan and if the resin will be the same on the 5000U as previous model?


5000U has Made In Japan marking on screw back plate:









Strap resin is soft and very comfortable.


----------



## jovani

sakurawatches?


----------



## Barbababa

TTV said:


> 5000U has Made In Japan marking on screw back plate:
> View attachment 16034357
> 
> 
> Strap resin is soft and very comfortable.


sur kiitos 
Is the buckle also smaller like previous? I hope the 5610U also is made in Japan, but I fear it´s just a new model and they are still made in Thailand...


----------



## TTV

jovani said:


> sakurawatches?


Yes, I bought mine from Sakura.


----------



## TTV

Barbababa said:


> sur kiitos
> Is the buckle also smaller like previous? I hope the 5610U also is made in Japan, but I fear it´s just a new model and they are still made in Thailand...


Var så god 😁

Can't say about the buckle size compared to previous, since I don't have the old model, sorry. As far as I have understood, the U models are equal in shape and size to the previous models, the module and light are the main changes.

Only the new GW-5000U is made in Japan, other U models are from Thailand. Same as before.


----------



## Barbababa

TTV said:


> Var så god 😁
> 
> Can't say about the buckle size compared to previous, since I don't have the old model, sorry. As far as I have understood, the U models are equal in shape and size to the previous models, the module and light are the main changes.
> 
> Only the new GW-5000U is made in Japan, other U models are from Thailand. Same as before.


The buckle on the GW5000 is a little bit thinner than the Thai models as a quick tell. I wear all my squares on GW5000 straps


----------



## TTV

Barbababa said:


> The buckle on the GW5000 is a little bit thinner than the Thai models as a quick tell. I wear all my squares on GW5000 straps


Ok, now I got it 👍 The strap and buckle in 5000U are slightly thinner and softer than in GW-M5610.


----------



## jovani

GW-5000U-1ER, where is the EU model made?


----------



## cvdl

jovani said:


> GW-5000U-1ER, where is the EU model made?


Should be Japan, I think.

Only difference is they have the CE mark engraved on the back for EU compliance.









GW-5000U-1ER | CASIO webwinkel


Order online our GW-5000U-1ER . > Large Range > Best Quality > Directly from the Manufacturer > CASIO webwinkel




nl.casio-shop.eu





Their picture doesn't show ce marking though.


----------



## FROG

cvdl said:


> Their picture doesn't show ce marking though.


Not the first time CASIO's product images would be wrong 

CASIO's web sites have been known to provide the occasional error...sometimes to no effect, sometimes to great confusion...


----------



## TTV

cvdl said:


> Their picture doesn't show ce marking though.


CE mark is clearly visible already on GW-5000U-1JF (see my post above with pic), so my quess is, that the screw back plate is same for all regions.


----------



## jovani

TTV said:


> Only the new GW-5000U is made in Japan, other U models are from Thailand. Same as before.


so, all 5000U from Japan ...? 
excellent!


----------



## entropy96

jovani said:


> so, all 5000U from Japan ...?
> excellent!


Yes.

Btw the older GW-5000 (2009 version) didn't have the CE logo as it was a JDM only model.


----------



## SgtPepper

Yes, the EU models are also made in Japan.










Only the packaging is different. The EU model is delivered in a metal box, the Japan model in a square box.


----------



## babylon19

Any places to buy in the UK yet?


----------



## devatstator3

Does the new gw5000u have the rate trimmer still? And is the module all stainless steel, lugs too?


----------



## MattJH

babylon19 said:


> Any places to buy in the UK yet?


There are no current plans for a UK or US release. You have to order from Europe or Japan.


----------



## babylon19

MattJH said:


> There are no current plans for a UK or US release. You have to order from Europe or Japan.


Where did you find this information? The UK is in Europe.


----------



## journeyforce

babylon19 said:


> Where did you find this information? The UK is in Europe.


He probably means the EU which the UK is no longer a member as of this year.

However I do believe that the GWM-5610U will be sold in the USA eventually as it does not make sense for Casio to sell two different versions of the GWM-5610. I have the feeling Casio will soon yank the older GWM-5610 and bring in the GWM-5610U model


----------



## MattJH

journeyforce said:


> He probably means the EU which the UK is no longer a member as of this year.


Exactly what I meant, thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Bear1845

🥳


----------



## TTV

I just got new member to my U-family: GW-S5600U😍

























Some comparison to GW-5000U:

































S5k6U feels extremely comfortable on wrist. The display of S5k6U looks somehow easier to read in different angles compared to 5kU. Are there really differences in display structures, layers etc.?

These two models are enough for U upgrades with 3495 module 😉


----------



## entropy96

journeyforce said:


> He probably means the EU which the UK is no longer a member as of this year.
> 
> However I do believe that the GWM-5610U will be sold in the USA eventually as it does not make sense for Casio to sell two different versions of the GWM-5610. I have the feeling Casio will soon yank the older GWM-5610 and bring in the GWM-5610U model


Yeah, that's for sure. They'll eventually replace the old 5610 with the newer 5610U when the stocks of the older model runs out. Makes no sense for Casio to keep producing the old model.


----------



## journeyforce

Has anybody swapped out the glossy strap and bezel of the GW-S5600 in favor of the strap and bezel of a GWM-5610? I have had a few carbon fiber band Casio's (PRW-s6100, PRW-6100 and GPW-2000) and the Carbon Fiber has not impressed me. Plus the jelly look of the S5600 screams 1990s (I need to dig out my glow in the dark jelly necklace and go to a rave) I was thinking of getting a GW-S5600 or S5600U and replacing the strap and bracelet with ones from a GWM-5610. I would switch the buckle/tang from the S5600 over to the new strap. That way I get a light watch with Ti case back without trying to bring the 1990s back.


----------



## robbiepeyt

Decisions, decisions ... My daily beater since 2018 has been a GW-M5610-1ER. The new U model is tempting with all the new functionality in the module. I assume the old one will be discontinued now and the prices of the new model slowly coming down. So the smart move is to wait, but the siren song of the G-Shock mermaids is hard to resist


----------



## Ferretnose

journeyforce said:


> Has anybody swapped out the glossy strap and bezel of the GW-S5600 in favor of the strap and bezel of a GWM-5610? I have had a few carbon fiber band Casio's (PRW-s6100, PRW-6100 and GPW-2000) and the Carbon Fiber has not impressed me. Plus the jelly look of the S5600 screams 1990s (I need to dig out my glow in the dark jelly necklace and go to a rave) I was thinking of getting a GW-S5600 or S5600U and replacing the strap and bracelet with ones from a GWM-5610. I would switch the buckle/tang from the S5600 over to the new strap. That way I get a light watch with Ti case back without trying to bring the 1990s back.


While I do appreciate the pursuit of light weight, by my measurements the S5600 is only 1 gr. lighter than the 5610. But I also celebrate the expression of personal style, so go for it!


----------



## Bear1845

WUS member DougNG posted this picture back in 2018. I like it like this. Great pic DougNG!









From this thread:









GW-S5600-1JF "Featherlight Square&quot...


GW-S5600-1JF "Featherlight Square" Appreciation thread! Please share user experiences, pics and mods My unexpected new love -- despite picking up two GMW squares -- is the carbon fiber square, the GW-S5600! I resisted buying it for years, but when my sister was in Japan, I asked her to pick...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## shocking!g

Ferretnose said:


> While I do appreciate the pursuit of light weight, by my measurements the S5600 is only 1 gr. lighter than the 5610. But I also celebrate the expression of personal style, so go for it!


On my Beurer klitchen scale -it's a German brand but probably made in China  - the S5600U is 45 grams and the 5610U is 49 grams so a whopping 4 grams lighter lol.

I prefer the S5600U because of the design which is less cluttered: no blue/yellow colours and the Casio brand name is in the middle. I actually like the glossy finish.

But it was almost twice as expensive as the 5610U -also because of import duties/VAT- so the 5610U is the most bang for buck model .I have deginated it as a beater watch which I will take swimming and such. The Japan only S5600 I'll keep for normal wear. 



















I think the 5000U is a bit too expensive @ € 300 now (especially compared to the full metal version)


----------



## mgshoutman

I own a GW-M5610-1ER and ordered a GW-M5610U-1ER today as in the EU the new module as some major advantages.

Except the different looks and some extra metal/resin, is adding a GW-5000U-1ER also worth the extra bucks ?


----------



## TTV

mgshoutman said:


> I own a GW-M5610-1ER and ordered a GW-M5610U-1ER today as in the EU the new module as some major advantages.
> 
> Except the different looks and some extra metal/resin, is adding a GW-5000U-1ER also worth the extra bucks ?


GW-5kU is worth of all that extra. Strap is softer and more comfortable on wrist. The small extra weight due to metal case makes it feel better. 5k(U) is legend 😉


----------



## Ferretnose

OK, shocking!g, you inspired me to recheck weights. On the scale I use for reloading (and which therefore darn well better be accurate,) I got 49 gr. vs45.5 gr. Or, close to your results. Mea Culpa. 

Still, I stick to my argument that the issue isn't so much weight saving as style. (I want to meet the person who can discern a 4 gr. weight difference on the wrist. Or maybe I don't.) And style rules when it comes to watches. Besides, titanium is always cool. Even if it can't be seen when you're wearing the watch.


----------



## journeyforce

So I ended up buying a GW-5000U to give as a gift. I got it yesterday and I noticed that it seems to have a less sensitive receiver as it sat on the window over night next to my GW-5000 OG (original gangster yo)and it did not get the signal. However my GW-5000 OG got the signal easily. The night before I got the GW-5000U (on Monday), my GW-5000 OG was in a watch box with 5 other watches well away from a window and it got the radio signal easy (this particular watch will also get the signal while on my wrist). However this new GW-5000U and the one i sold the same day I got it does not seem to get the signal easily. On the new GW-5000U that arrived yesterday, I manually synced it an hour ago. The one I sold the same day I got it, I wanted to have it synced for its new owner but it took forever to sync. It finally synced at 3AM where the GW-5000 OG and the GWX-5610 synced with ease the first time they got the signal.


----------



## journeyforce

Ferretnose said:


> OK, shocking!g, you inspired me to recheck weights. On the scale I use for reloading (and which therefore darn well better be accurate,) I got 49 gr. vs45.5 gr. Or, close to your results. Mea Culpa.
> 
> Still, I stick to my argument that the issue isn't so much weight saving as style. (I want to meet the person who can discern a 4 gr. weight difference on the wrist. Or maybe I don't.) And style rules when it comes to watches. Besides, titanium is always cool. Even if it can't be seen when you're wearing the watch.


I agree, I can not really feel any difference between my GW-5000 OG and my GWM-5610 on the wrist


----------



## mgshoutman

Just received the GW-M5610U-1ER and am compared to the GW-M5610-1ER very happy with all improvements like date format for EU. They did a good job with the 3459 module


----------



## entropy96

journeyforce said:


> I agree, I can not really feel any difference between my GW-5000 OG and my GWM-5610 on the wrist


GW-5000 OG. lol Got a nice ring to it


----------



## shocking!g

Ferretnose said:


> OK, shocking!g, you inspired me to recheck weights. On the scale I use for reloading (and which therefore darn well better be accurate,) I got 49 gr. vs45.5 gr. Or, close to your results. Mea Culpa.
> 
> Still, I stick to my argument that the issue isn't so much weight saving as style. (I want to meet the person who can discern a 4 gr. weight difference on the wrist. Or maybe I don't.) And style rules when it comes to watches. Besides, titanium is always cool. Even if it can't be seen when you're wearing the watch.


I don't disgree with you: IMO the weight difference is more a marketing gimmick 'hey it's the lightest G-Shock for men' than something you'll really notice in real life. Still if the S5600U -what does the S stand for by the way: Superlight? Suave?- would have been heavier than the 5610U I still would have preferred it because of the design. I l_ove_ the S5600U and I _really like_ the 5610U.

Of course it's also nice to put them all in a box showing exactly the same time


----------



## mgshoutman

shocking!g said:


> I don't disgree with you: IMO the weight difference is more a marketing gimmick 'hey it's the lightest G-Shock for men' than something you'll really notice in real life. Still if the S5600U -what does the S stand for by the way: Superlight? Suave?- would have been heavier than the 5610U I still would have preferred it because of the design. I l_ove_ the S5600U and I _really like_ the 5610U.
> 
> Of course it's also nice to put them all in a box showing exactly the same time
> 
> View attachment 16067946


OT. Is the Full Metal GMW-B5000D a must buy for a serious collector🤔


----------



## Ottovonn

mgshoutman said:


> OT. Is the Full Metal GMW-B5000D a must buy for a serious collector


If you really want a super premium square, I would say so. For daily wear though, I actually don't wear my metal squares too often given they are on the heavier side.

But I think they have the best square module and a neat fade in LED light effect. They look amazing nonetheless. I recommend at least one full metal square.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgshoutman

As current owner of a GW-M5610-1ER, I collected this week both a GW-M5610U-1ER and GW-5000U-1ER. Both so different but with the same up-to-date module 3459.

I am glad I added the GW-5000U-1ER. Its increased weight gives it a feeling of a 'real' watch. Just compare an Apple Watch in aluminium and steel if you know what I mean. Except for the added weight, the GW-5000U-1ER also is a bit more 'stealth' and the display is more symmetric.

The GW-M5610U-1ER on the other hand looks more like the original, so with both I have a perfect combination.

I also considered a full metal Square like the GMW-B5000D-1ER but at the end it felt for me too bling. The case is very nice but the strap is to shiny for my taste.

After some research I ended up with a perfect alternative: the GMW-B5000G-1ER. Black as it should be and with a resin strap and black hardware. I could buy it in Germany at https://www.43einhalb.com/ with a 10% discount plus 10% promo code rebate but they already sold out..?


----------



## jovani

GMW-B5000G-1ER

"Artikel ist aktuell nicht lieferbar"


----------



## mgshoutman

jovani said:


> GMW-B5000G-1ER
> 
> "Artikel ist aktuell nicht lieferbar"


Yes indeed, They had a couple but are now all gone. Sorry 😬


----------



## jovani

GMW-B5000G-1ER, 310€


----------



## Ferretnose

shocking!g said:


> I don't disgree with you: IMO the weight difference is more a marketing gimmick 'hey it's the lightest G-Shock for men' than something you'll really notice in real life. Still if the S5600U -what does the S stand for by the way: Superlight? Suave?- would have been heavier than the 5610U I still would have preferred it because of the design. I l_ove_ the S5600U and I _really like_ the 5610U.
> 
> Of course it's also nice to put them all in a box showing exactly the same time
> 
> View attachment 16067946


I know what you mean, man...









For me, the sweet spot on weight is titanium at just over 90 gr. A comforting presence,
rather than an uncomfortable burden. I feel the appeal of the S5600 is the translucent case and the racy visible carbon fiber strap. Wait, is CF still racy and exotic, or just ho-hum anymore?  Only reason I don't use my S5600 more is that I'm afraid of scraping the nifty lettering off the strap. First world worries, indeed.

(In my metal menagerie above, the two on the left are Ti mods. GW-B5000 lower right, next to full-steel, full-bling GMW-B5000.)


----------



## jovani

GMW-B5000G-1ER it's ok?


----------



## Man of Kent

jovani said:


> GMW-B5000G-1ER
> 
> "Artikel ist aktuell nicht lieferbar"


Discontinued but I reckon the perfect square G. Black with a positive stn display. I think this watch will appreciate in value once all retailers sell out.


----------



## mgshoutman

Man of Kent said:


> Discontinued but I reckon the perfect square G. Black with a positive stn display. I think this watch will appreciate in value once all retailers sell out.


Discontinued ? It is still available here : GMW-B5000G-1ER G-SHOCK The Origin | CASIO webwinkel


----------



## Man of Kent

mgshoutman said:


> Discontinued ? It is still available here : GMW-B5000G-1ER G-SHOCK The Origin | CASIO webwinkel


Casio UK says discontinued, and out of stock.


----------



## mgshoutman

Man of Kent said:


> Casio UK says discontinued, and out of stock.


All available here. Perhaps a EU vs UK version issue









I suggest you swim across the pond 😊


----------



## jovani

GMW-B5000G-1ER, 310€ with postal on Slovakia 









GW-5000U-1ER, 263€ with postal on Slovakia 

I ordered


----------



## mgshoutman

Can anybody give more details on the strap parts numbers of both the GW-M5610U and GW-5000U?

Thanks !


----------



## shocking!g

mgshoutman said:


> After some research I ended up with a perfect alternative: the GMW-B5000G-1ER. Black as it should be and with a resin strap and black hardware. I could buy it in Germany at https://www.43einhalb.com/ with a 10% discount plus 10% promo code rebate but they already sold out..😬


Nice find. Casio says however: "This watch is not part of the current collection." ( GMW-B5000G-1ER | G-SHOCK | Watches | Products | CASIO )

So I guess it could be out of production and soon unavailable.

The weight is wrong: 167 grams is for the full metal model, but elsewhere on the web it says 3.39 ounce or 96 grams.

I wonder if this steel/resin model isn't a bit top heavy though


----------



## Man of Kent

shocking!g said:


> Nice find. Casio says however: "This watch is not part of the current collection." ( GMW-B5000G-1ER | G-SHOCK | Watches | Products | CASIO )
> 
> So I guess it could be out of production and soon unavailable.
> 
> The weight is wrong: 167 grams is for the full metal model, but elsewhere on the web it says 3.39 ounce or 96 grams.
> 
> I wonder if this steel/resin model isn't a bit top heavy though


Yup. In other words, get these while you can!


----------



## jovani

... will there be legends?


----------



## mgshoutman

shocking!g said:


> Nice find. Casio says however: "This watch is not part of the current collection." ( GMW-B5000G-1ER | G-SHOCK | Watches | Products | CASIO )
> 
> So I guess it could be out of production and soon unavailable.
> 
> The weight is wrong: 167 grams is for the full metal model, but elsewhere on the web it says 3.39 ounce or 96 grams.
> 
> I wonder if this steel/resin model isn't a bit top heavy though


This is all OT and might become confusing: 😬

Dutch Shop: GMW-B5000G-1ER G-SHOCK The Origin | CASIO webwinkel
German Shop: GMW-B5000G-1ER G-SHOCK The Origin | CASIO Online Shop
Spanisch Shop: GMW-B5000G-1ER G-SHOCK The Origin | Tienda online CASIO
Portuguese Shop: GMW-B5000G-1ER G-SHOCK The Origin | CASIO loja online Portugal
French Shop: GMW-B5000G-1ER G-SHOCK The Origin | Boutique en ligne CASIO
Italian Shop: GMW-B5000G-1ER G-SHOCK The Origin | CASIO Online Shop IT
Austrian Shop: GMW-B5000G-1ER G-SHOCK The Origin | CASIO Online Shop
Swedish Shop: GMW-B5000G-1ER G-SHOCK The Origin | Casio Onlineshop Sverige

All countries delivery 4-6 days.

On top heavy: Ever tried the difference between an aluminium and steel Apple Watch both on OEM silicon strap? Latter is heavier but at least for me the better fitting 

BTW the reason I ordered this version is because for me it ticks all boxes: steel case, urethane strap with black hardware and very complete module with DD/M function. For me BT is less important as the function is so minmal compared to Apple Watch alike.


----------



## jovani

DE :

GMW-B5000G-1ER










bought today


----------



## therion

This has become a repeat show, ffs...

The black metal square on rubber doesn't look all that good in real life. The strap looks out of place, the case is polished and it doesn't match the texture of the strap particularly well. It's like you couldn't find a proper replacement strap and you just put on some strap you had laying in the drawer.. That is of course just my personal opinion.

It's also not well balanced, the watch head is too heavy for the rubber strap. The full metal version feels way better. I definitely suggest trying before buying.


----------



## therion

@jovani You did notice that the GW-5000U-1ER is not actually in stock and that it will ship in 1-2 weeks?


----------



## jovani

at the price of 254€ the watch was in stock ... 
so, delivery time has changed ...


----------



## journeyforce

mgshoutman said:


> Can anybody give more details on the strap parts numbers of both the GW-M5610U and GW-5000U?
> 
> Thanks !


Looking at one of the spare GW-5000 strap packages it has the following numbers

UPC- 0840596079024

MPN- 10323536

GW-5000-1

Looking at the 2 straps I have for the GWM-5610 has the following numbers

(first package) MPN- 10512400

(Second package) MPN- 10361944

UPC- 840596084967

These are for the OG (Original Gangster) GW-5000 and GWM-5610 and not the GW-5000U and GWM-5610 but since the only thing different is the module and case back (has the new module number on it), I would think the straps for the older watches will fit the U models. Also for the GW-5000/GW-5000U any bezel and strap that fits on the DW-5600E and its various editions will work. The GWM-5610/GWM-5610U can use any strap that is on a DW-5600E or its various editions but you can only use the bezel from a GWM-5610 as the case is a bit different(which is very stupid as if the module fits in the GW-5000 which can use a bezel from the DW-5600E then there is no reason the GWM-5610 case needed to be different (since it is obvious the module size is not a factor)


----------



## journeyforce

jovani said:


> at the price of 254€ the watch was in stock ...
> so, delivery time has changed ...


It probably just needs those 1 or 2 weeks to have it in hand for shipping. It could come in early. I bought a item from Amazon and the seller was in Japan. The estimate was the item would arrive to me in mid Sept. It arrived 5 days after I bought it.


----------



## jovani

I'll let myself be suprised


----------



## mgshoutman

journeyforce said:


> Looking at one of the spare GW-5000 strap packages it has the following numbers
> 
> UPC- 0840596079024
> 
> MPN- 10323536
> 
> GW-5000-1
> 
> Looking at the 2 straps I have for the GWM-5610 has the following numbers
> 
> (first package) MPN- 10512400
> 
> (Second package) MPN- 10361944
> 
> UPC- 840596084967
> 
> These are for the OG (Original Gangster) GW-5000 and GWM-5610 and not the GW-5000U and GWM-5610 but since the only thing different is the module and case back (has the new module number on it), I would think the straps for the older watches will fit the U models. Also for the GW-5000/GW-5000U any bezel and strap that fits on the DW-5600E and its various editions will work. The GWM-5610/GWM-5610U can use any strap that is on a DW-5600E or its various editions but you can only use the bezel from a GWM-5610 as the case is a bit different(which is very stupid as if the module fits in the GW-5000 which can use a bezel from the DW-5600E then there is no reason the GWM-5610 case needed to be different (since it is obvious the module size is not a factor)


Thanks you for all information. As I have both a GW-M5610 and GW-M5610U, I noticed they have the very same codes printed on the strap inside.


----------



## jovani

journeyforce said:


> It probably just needs those 1 or 2 weeks to have it in hand for shipping. It could come in early. I bought a item from Amazon and the seller was in Japan. The estimate was the item would arrive to me in mid Sept. It arrived 5 days after I bought it.


...


----------



## Wools

I'm really excited about the GW-5000U-1ER being released in the UK. I always wanted the 1JF and was more serious about importing one Christmas last year, but it was difficult for me to find and trust sellers that were in stock / pre-order one for import to the UK. So Casio making a newer varient and releasing it in the UK is music to my ears!

I tweeted G-Shock UK on Twitter but noticed they're quiet, do we not yet have an offical UK release date?


----------



## kritameth

Should not have clicked on here... how can I _resist _getting the GW-5000U...


----------



## Ottovonn

kritameth said:


> Should not have clicked on here... how can I _resist _getting the GW-5000U...


Could try to convince yourself that it is largely the same as the older GW-5000 except for a longer lasting LED light (up to 3 seconds), current time in countdown timer and stopwatch mode, adjustable seconds for the CDT mode, and more world time options. Buttons also slightly easier to press. But it's largely the same. No need to upgrade . . . 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenthdentist

Ottovonn said:


> Buttons also slightly easier to press.


Are they? Haven't seen anyone else mention any updates made to the buttons.


----------



## Ottovonn

tenthdentist said:


> Are they? Haven't seen anyone else mention any updates made to the buttons.


I've read one user say that the buttons are not easier to press, but my GW-5000U is comparatively easier to press than my older GW-5000.

Before I could only use my fingernails to operate the older 5000, the new one I can use my actual finger and it feels even easier with just finger nails.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenthdentist

Ottovonn said:


> I've read one user say that the buttons are not easier to press, but my GW-5000U is comparatively easier to press than my older GW-5000.
> 
> Before I could only use my fingernails to operate the older 5000, the new one I can use my actual finger and it feels even easier with just finger nails.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The GW-5000U is my first square and I've got nothing else to go on right now (a dwe5600cc-3 is supposed to arrive any day now), but I definitely can't activate any buttons unless I use a fingernail on mine.


----------



## Ottovonn

tenthdentist said:


> The GW-5000U is my first square and I've got nothing else to go on right now (a dwe5600cc-3 is supposed to arrive any day now), but I definitely can't activate any buttons unless I use a fingernail on mine.


Damn, I guess I got lucky with mine. Maybe it's an outlier. ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

Ottovonn said:


> Could try to convince yourself that it is largely the same as the older GW-5000 except for a longer lasting LED light (up to 3 seconds), current time in countdown timer and stopwatch mode, adjustable seconds for the CDT mode, and more world time options. Buttons also slightly easier to press. But it's largely the same. No need to upgrade . . .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Ottovonn, it didn't work ?. Note to future self, don't look at watches at 3AM, there's absolutely zero impulse control left in the headspace ?. Woke up vaguely remembering I hit the PayPal pay button, confirmed after checking my email, so I guess I have a GW-5000U incoming! No matter, I was really missing my old GW-5000 anyway, was my favorite square, up there with the Ti.


----------



## TTV

TTV said:


> I just got new member to my U-family: GW-S5600U😍
> View attachment 16063553
> 
> View attachment 16063554
> 
> View attachment 16063555
> 
> 
> Some comparison to GW-5000U:
> View attachment 16063556
> 
> View attachment 16063566
> 
> View attachment 16063569
> 
> View attachment 16063581
> 
> 
> S5k6U feels extremely comfortable on wrist. The display of S5k6U looks somehow easier to read in different angles compared to 5kU. Are there really differences in display structures, layers etc.?
> 
> These two models are enough for U upgrades with 3495 module 😉


Original bezel and trap got changed 👍


TTV said:


> I just updated my S5600U to the next level. Bezel taken from M5610-1BER and strap is original spare part from GW-5000.
> View attachment 16088908
> 
> View attachment 16088910
> 
> View attachment 16088912
> 
> View attachment 16088913
> 
> View attachment 16088914
> 
> 
> The main motivation for change was the strap. The CF inserted original trap was not comfortable on my wrist, it was too thick and hard. GW-5k strap is the best I know for squares, so I gave it a chance. Fits perfectly.
> 
> After the strap change, the bezel looked weird, so I replaced it as well. I'm happy for the outcome 🙂👍


----------



## samirali

I had ordered the GW-M5610-1JF and GW-M5610MD-7JF from ippojapanwatch.com, a couple of weeks before the U series was announced.

Reading here about the U series, I had to add the GW-5000U-1JF to the order. First, I highly recommend ippojapanwatch.com for their excellent service and communication. Second, I want to report on the difference on the EL backlight vs LED. I cannot help but be blown away by the cool, calm beauty of the EL backlights. That alone is enough to warrant picking up the outgoing model. Pics for your pleasure (LED is the last pic):


----------



## entropy96

Dunno why the LED light of the newer squares look a bit uneven compared to the LED light of the GW-9400 Rangeman or GD-X6900, for example.


----------



## Ottovonn

entropy96 said:


> Dunno why the LED light of the newer squares look a bit uneven compared to the LED light of the GW-9400 Rangeman or GD-X6900, for example.


I think because there may just be one light source coming from the left side, just like in the old light bulb screw back squares. There may be more light, though. I'll have to double check.

_Edit_ Just checked. It looks like one LED light from the left side, hence one side looking brighter than the rest. Personally, I have no issue with it since I like the light lasting longer and brighter. It also has an old school vibe as the older screw backs had a similar light coming from the left of the module.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani

GW-5000U, TicTacArea.com


----------



## kritameth




----------



## Ottovonn

kritameth said:


> View attachment 16095941


Ooooh! You got the GW-5000U! Congrats! You didn't have the willpower to resist after all 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slim jim

I prefer the look of the old EL backlight.


----------



## kritameth

Ottovonn said:


> Ooooh! You got the GW-5000U! Congrats! You didn't have the willpower to resist after all
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you @Ottovonn! Truth be told I don't even really remember hitting the pay button ?.


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

GW-S5600U-1JF & GW-5000U-1JF


----------



## jovani




----------



## kritameth

jovani said:


>


I really wish I saw this last week. Now I'm seriously considering getting another, I guess just as a backup.


----------



## jovani

are you going to buy even more?


----------



## Snyde

kritameth said:


> I really wish I saw this last week. Now I'm seriously considering getting another, I guess just as a backup.


Are the bezel and band interchangeable with the older model ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

Snyde said:


> Are the bezel and band interchangeable with the older model ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope they are.

I was planning on selling my old GW-S5600 and GW-5000 while keeping the new "U's" stock.

But it looks like the original bands are sold out everywhere, So, I've decided to keep the old watches as spares. At least, until / if the bands become more readily available.

I've checked the old and new bands and they measure exactly the same, so, they should be interchangeable.


----------



## GaryK30

Greg Anderson compares the GW-S5600U (module 3495) to the older GW-S5600 (module 3159).


----------



## tenthdentist

kritameth said:


> I really wish I saw this last week...


That probably wouldn't have done you any good, they've been out of stock for multiple weeks until today. I was checking their site on a regular basis hoping for this day to come, but in the end I decided to pay more by getting it from one of the JDM sites. Meh.


----------



## Snyde

Mine arrives tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

GaryK30 said:


> Greg Anderson compares the GW-S5600U (module 3495) to the older GW-S5600 (module 3159).


I didn't know GW-S5600's model number was removed from the band on the new models.
You learn something new every day.


----------



## Ctaranti

Just ordered my first JDM model - the GW-S5600U - and am really looking forward to this one as l love the look of the carbon fiber! Pics to follow once I have received.


----------



## kritameth

FWIW, compared to the GW-5000 I had, the buttons on this particular GW-5000U is quite a bit easier to operate and the buckle seems slightly larger IIRC.


----------



## 0b5cur1ty

kritameth said:


> FWIW, compared to the GW-5000 I had, the buttons on this particular GW-5000U is quite a bit easier to operate and the buckle seems slightly larger IIRC.


The buttons on the GW-5000U are not noticably stiffer than I recall those on the GW-M5610 being (I recall those a being a little stiff too).


----------



## Ottovonn

kritameth said:


> FWIW, compared to the GW-5000 I had, the buttons on this particular GW-5000U is quite a bit easier to operate and the buckle seems slightly larger IIRC.


I'm glad I'm not the only one to notice. The 5000U's buttons on mine are definitely slightly easier to operate than the older, which I still have. And, yes, the buckle is larger. I've been hoping someone else would confirm my observations 

Also, my GW-5000U has received an atomic signal for several days straight when worn at night. That's more consistent than the older model. However, the U, at least mine, does not receive as consistently off the wrist.


----------



## Xerxes300

just received my Blackout with bracelet from Seiya-san! woohoo!! i love it!!


----------



## shocking!g

Coincidentally I also received a Blackout (without bracelet): the European model from Casio Europe:










(It's the GW-M5610*U*-1BER)

If you shoot it from the side with flash it looks pretty bright but it's actually the most stealthy AKA hard to read solar/MB6 square G-Shock I reckon.

This pic from Casio looks more realistic (just like the post above from Xerxes300):










(Of course) it's "Currently out of stock" @ the Casio Europe webshop now, so it was a good idea to snatch it up while it was still there.


----------



## Xerxes300

shocking!g said:


> Coincidentally I also received a Blackout (without bracelet): the European model from Casio Europe:
> 
> (It's the GW-M5610*U*-1BER)
> 
> If you shoot it from the side with flash it looks pretty bright but it's actually the most stealthy AKA hard to read solar/MB6 square G-Shock I reckon.
> 
> This pic from Casio looks more realistic (just like the post above from Xerxes300):
> 
> (Of course) it's "Currently out of stock" @ the Casio Europe webshop now, so it was a good idea to snatch it up while it was still there.


I wonder why it can't have the Negative dial just like the GBD-200-9... that's my easiest negative display to read since the numbers reflect pretty much all light.


----------



## Ctaranti

Ordered the GW-S5600-1JF and have had a couple of days to wear it. First impressions: It is incredibly light - I truly forget I have the watch on my wrist; the carbon fibre band and smoked colored bezel are really distinctive and give the 
watch a racing/sport style; and the new module is a nice upgrade to the previous version.
Very glad I purchased this watch as it defiantly stands apart from the 5610 square I have and think it makes a nice addition to a G collection.


----------



## tenthdentist

samirali said:


> I had ordered the GW-M5610-1JF and GW-M5610MD-7JF from ippojapanwatch.com, a couple of weeks before the U series was announced.
> 
> Reading here about the U series, I had to add the GW-5000U-1JF to the order. First, I highly recommend ippojapanwatch.com for their excellent service and communication. Second, I want to report on the difference on the EL backlight vs LED. I cannot help but be blown away by the cool, calm beauty of the EL backlights. That alone is enough to warrant picking up the outgoing model. Pics for your pleasure (LED is the last pic):
> 
> View attachment 16090678
> 
> View attachment 16090679
> View attachment 16090680
> View attachment 16090681


This is a really bad comparison. You can actually see the camera exposure increase with each picture. In the first one you almost can't see the tag above the watch (and it is there), then in the next one it's barely visible, and finally in the last picture pic you can clearly make it out due to the increased exposure levels that also makes the watch backlight look blown out.

This is a completely meaningless comparison, and if anything I'd say that in this case it's actually intentionally deceptive.


----------



## enkrypt

Why are they moving away from EL? It's a serious downgrade to me.


----------



## Ottovonn

enkrypt said:


> Why are they moving away from EL? It's a serious downgrade to me.


It's not a downgrade. A downgrade would mean that the LED backlight functions worse than its predecessor. The LED light is brighter and lasts longer than the EL backlight in the solar models. In this context, the LED light is an upgrade.

Some say that the LED light is too bright in the dark. I have not had that issue, but I can see how it lacks the subtle illumination of EL. That may be one drawback to moving to LED lights.

However, whether the LED light looks worse than the EL light is up to user preference. I'm fine with either.

Oh, and as to why G-Shock is moving toward LED, I think they've been going that route for years with watches such as the original Rangeman 9400. It was a matter of time until they moved the LED lights to the non-full metal solar squares. LED, I read somewhere, is more power efficient. In my experience, using the auto-LED mode in my GW-5000U seemed to drain the battery pretty fast, so I'm not sure about that.


----------



## Marvin_WS

Since I got the GW5000 I have worn it almost exclusively. For me it's almost the perfect watch. The new version has some welcomed updates, but not enough for me to replace the current version. However, I am happy to know that if I lose my current watch or it somehow get damaged (not sure how that could happen exactly) I will be able to replace it easily. I was worried that Casio might discontinue the model and not offer any non-bluetooth squares in the future.


----------



## Braad

So there’s lots of chat and great pictures of the GW-5000U, GW-M5610U and GW-S5600, but has anyone got one of the G-5600UE?

multiband doesn’t work where I live, so I don’t need it. Looks like the difference between the GW-M5610U and the G-5600UE is multiband, but otherwise they’re the same (other than RRP and style). I’m looking for a cheapish positive square as a daily beater, the G-5600UE ticks boxes, especially the changeable date format.


----------



## A.G.

enkrypt said:


> Why are they moving away from EL? It's a serious downgrade to me.


My limited understanding of EL backlights makes me think that it's just too costly to design and manufacture a new panel for a watch. Old designs reached an economy of scale makes them cheap. LEDs are almost one size fits all so it's cheaper and simpler to integrate into a new watch. EL was likely introduced when LEDs weren't good enough but now they are and it's much easier to just stick one on the side of the watch. I assume LEDs are even more shock resistant. Who knows? I prefer EL and wish all my watches had them but as long as some nice models have them I wont be too upset.


----------



## nonconformulaic

A.G. said:


> My limited understanding of EL backlights makes me think that it's just too costly to design and manufacture a new panel for a watch. Old designs reached an economy of scale makes them cheap. LEDs are almost one size fits all so it's cheaper and simpler to integrate into a new watch. EL was likely introduced when LEDs weren't good enough but now they are and it's much easier to just stick one on the side of the watch. I assume LEDs are even more shock resistant. Who knows? I prefer EL and wish all my watches had them but as long as some nice models have them I wont be too upset.


Long story short, LED uses less power and lasts longer (EL degrades just a _tiiiiiny_ bit every time you use it) than EL. Full disclosure, I also prefer the "even glow" (think Pearl Jam and now the "Even Flow" chorus is stuck in your head!) of EL over LED, but the numbers don't lie.

For my money, the addition of current time in all modes alone makes the U-series a MASSIVE upgrade from the elderly 3159 module of the last generation. Who can't remember (or cares?) how long you set your timer for? Want to set some alarms but need to do a little math based on what time it is now? MUCH better to see current time in those modes!


----------



## A.G.

nonconformulaic said:


> Long story short, LED uses less power and lasts longer (EL degrades just a _tiiiiiny_ bit every time you use it) than EL. Full disclosure, I also prefer the "even glow" (think Pearl Jam and now the "Even Flow" chorus is stuck in your head!) of EL over LED, but the numbers don't lie.
> 
> For my money, the addition of current time in all modes alone makes the U-series a MASSIVE upgrade from the elderly 3159 module of the last generation. Who can't remember (or cares?) how long you set your timer for? Want to set some alarms but need to do a little math based on what time it is now? MUCH better to see current time in those modes!
> 
> View attachment 16119908


EL doesn't "degrade", it matures, ripens and ages. Casio hire me for your marketing team. I'll make EL degradation the new "lume patina". I'm available and can start yesterday!


----------



## nonconformulaic

A.G. said:


> EL doesn't "degrade", it matures, ripens and ages. Casio hire me for your marketing team. I'll make EL degradation the new "lume patina". I'm available and can start yesterday!


Here's your "ripened EL" tag line: "Less is more!"

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

Wear your watches in good health, @A.G.!


----------



## robbiepeyt

enkrypt said:


> Why are they moving away from EL? It's a serious downgrade to me.


LED done right is not a downgrade for me. The BT squares (at least those with negative displays) have a beautiful LED with fade in/fade out effect - up to 4 seconds.

I can't understand why CASIO didn't just lift the LED technology from the BT squares to the "new" U models.

Or why bother to make a new module at all when they could just have used the BT module - even disabling the Bluetooth functionality if that had seemed necessary.

Edit: Ok, they wanted to keep the indicators for battery level (L . M . H)


----------



## GaryK30

G-Central has posted an article about a couple new GW-M5610U colorways.









More G-Shock GW-M5610U Models: GW-M5610U-1C and GW-M5610U-2


G-Shock Japan is adding two more colorways to the updated GW-M5610U series: GW-M5610U-1CJF and GW-M5610U-2JF. The GW-M5610U-1CJF is black with a blue line




www.g-central.com


----------



## TTV

GaryK30 said:


> G-Central has posted an article about a couple new GW-M5610U colorways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More G-Shock GW-M5610U Models: GW-M5610U-1C and GW-M5610U-2
> 
> 
> G-Shock Japan is adding two more colorways to the updated GW-M5610U series: GW-M5610U-1CJF and GW-M5610U-2JF. The GW-M5610U-1CJF is black with a blue line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.g-central.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16151422


Thanks for sharing 👍 Blueish on the left looks really cool 😍


----------



## GaryK30

TTV said:


> Thanks for sharing 👍 Blueish on the left looks really cool 😍


Personally, I'd like the positive-display one with the blue resin, which would go better with the blue line around the display.


----------



## TTV

GaryK30 said:


> Personally, I'd like the positive-display one with the blue resin, which would go better with the blue line around the display.


I agree, more blue is better. Great to see new squeares with positive display, hopefully GMW series would also bring some (Icy Blue, Lava Orange and Metal Green with positive STN 😍😍😍)...


----------



## peterbee

I wonder if the blue one has a blueish tint like the Black X Blue GW-M5610BA model... seems like it may. 

Also, I was not sure if we should expect a U version of the GW-5000B...


----------



## Ottovonn

peterbee said:


> I wonder if the blue one has a blueish tint like the Black X Blue GW-M5610BA model... seems like it may.
> 
> Also, I was not sure if we should expect a U version of the GW-5000B...
> 
> View attachment 16151426


I always wanted this version but the original was truly difficult to read. I hope that if it is created, it is very legible.


----------



## shocking!g

The blue stripe positive version is very nice indeed:


----------



## entropy96

tenthdentist said:


> This is a really bad comparison. You can actually see the camera exposure increase with each picture. In the first one you almost can't see the tag above the watch (and it is there), then in the next one it's barely visible, and finally in the last picture pic you can clearly make it out due to the increased exposure levels that also makes the watch backlight look blown out.
> 
> This is a completely meaningless comparison, and if anything I'd say that in this case it's actually intentionally deceptive.


Not really. As a camera enthusiast, the ISOs changed and were affected because of the different levels of brightness between the EL and LED lights.


----------



## entropy96

GaryK30 said:


> G-Central has posted an article about a couple new GW-M5610U colorways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More G-Shock GW-M5610U Models: GW-M5610U-1C and GW-M5610U-2
> 
> 
> G-Shock Japan is adding two more colorways to the updated GW-M5610U series: GW-M5610U-1CJF and GW-M5610U-2JF. The GW-M5610U-1CJF is black with a blue line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.g-central.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16151422


The one on the left with blue line looks really cool. Subtle change but really makes the display pop nicely


----------



## tenthdentist

entropy96 said:


> Not really. As a camera enthusiast, the ISOs changed and were affected because of the different levels of brightness between the EL and LED lights.


I wasn't trying to imply that he manually changed the exposure settings on his camera. What I meant was that it would have been immediately obvious that his comparison pictures didn't reflect what he saw with his own eyes and that as a result he should have known that they were a poor comparison. That much is obvious because the background light levels are different in each shot. I would have discarded them, set a fixed exposure, and taken new ones rather than uploading those.

There's been entirely too much whining about the LED backlights and a lot of it is fueled by poorly done comparison shots like that.


----------



## shocking!g

GaryK30 said:


> G-Central has posted an article about a couple new GW-M5610U colorways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More G-Shock GW-M5610U Models: GW-M5610U-1C and GW-M5610U-2
> 
> 
> G-Shock Japan is adding two more colorways to the updated GW-M5610U series: GW-M5610U-1CJF and GW-M5610U-2JF. The GW-M5610U-1CJF is black with a blue line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.g-central.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16151422


These are now both in stock @ Sakurawatches









Casio G-Shock Origin GW-M5610U-2JF | Sakurawatches.com


Buy Casio G-Shock Origin GW-M5610U-2JF. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.




www.sakurawatches.com












Casio G-Shock Origin GW-M5610U-1CJF | Sakurawatches.com


Buy Casio G-Shock Origin GW-M5610U-1CJF. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.




www.sakurawatches.com





Ordered the 'Positively Blue' one


----------



## TTV

shocking!g said:


> These are now both in stock @ Sakurawatches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio G-Shock Origin GW-M5610U-2JF | Sakurawatches.com
> 
> 
> Buy Casio G-Shock Origin GW-M5610U-2JF. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sakurawatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio G-Shock Origin GW-M5610U-1CJF | Sakurawatches.com
> 
> 
> Buy Casio G-Shock Origin GW-M5610U-1CJF. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sakurawatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered the 'Positively Blue' one


Positive Blue is also on my shopping list 🙂


----------



## chesterworks

$170 feels a little steep, though I have been wanting the blue 5610 for a bit to throw together with a metal bezel/bracelet.


----------



## journeyforce

So it seems that Amazon has been substituting GWM-5610U for the GWM-5610 recently. I bought a GWM-5610 to give as a gift. To my surprise I was sent a GWM-5610U instead of the older GWM-5610. This was from Amazon.com themselves and not a 3rd party seller on Amazon or a fulfilled by Amazon thing.









Amazon.com: Casio Men's G-SHOCK Quartz Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 20 (Model: GWM5610-1) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio Men's G-SHOCK Quartz Watch with Resin Strap, Black, 20 (Model: GWM5610-1) and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com





It seems I am not the only one. A couple of the recent reviews talk about this also. One review thinks it is a fake one because they expect the green backlight.

So why pay $150 or $170 from Japan for a 5610U when you can get one for $98 plus tax and shipping?


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

shocking!g said:


> These are now both in stock @ Sakurawatches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio G-Shock Origin GW-M5610U-2JF | Sakurawatches.com
> 
> 
> Buy Casio G-Shock Origin GW-M5610U-2JF. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sakurawatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio G-Shock Origin GW-M5610U-1CJF | Sakurawatches.com
> 
> 
> Buy Casio G-Shock Origin GW-M5610U-1CJF. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sakurawatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered the 'Positively Blue' one


And the blue one is already gone :/


----------



## jimmy1

Jumped on restock for the GW-5000U-1ER, hopefully receiving this week in the UK.

I plan on buying a spare set of straps and a bezel for the future. I know the strap rubber is softer than the standard squares but is the bezel resin any different (softer, black or very dark grey)? I would like to have a bezel without painted letters from the DW-5600BB-1ER - I trust this is a like for like swap?

*







*


----------



## shocking!g

Mail from Japan, took 20 seconds to rip open:

Tokyo time:












Synced (UTC +1)














Interesting: different strap than EU models, it's a bit wider the buckle too (GW-M5610U-1ER on the right):














Red, white(ish) and blue:













First impressions: I like it, I reckon it's the most stealthy _positive_ MB6 solar G-Shock square available at this moment. 


Will have to test out if I like the strap or maybe get a combi bracelet (also for the red one).

Complimentary video -because this is the internet- reflecting the theme of the watch (and dreary weather):


----------



## Xerxes300

Sorry to hijack the thread… why is this DW-5600RB-2 just as thick as the GW-5000U?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Xerxes300

bump


----------



## cvdl

Xerxes300 said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread… why is this DW-5600RB-2 just as thick as the GW-5000U?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It isn't. Looks like there's 1mm difference in height.


----------



## Xerxes300

cvdl said:


> It isn't. Looks like there's 1mm difference in height.


this is from the japanese home page

DW-5600RB-2 









GW-5000U-JF


----------



## cvdl

Xerxes300 said:


> this is from the japanese home page
> 
> DW-5600RB-2
> View attachment 16203066
> 
> 
> GW-5000U-JF
> View attachment 16203067


doh. Off by a decimal. You could say it’s the other way around. That the GW is as thick as the DW 5600 and GW-B5600 series , as they’re all 13.4mm.

The GW-5000 is almost as thick as those series due to the stainless steel case and the thickness of the screw back.


----------



## journeyforce

shocking!g said:


> Mail from Japan, took 20 seconds to rip open:
> 
> Tokyo time:
> 
> View attachment 16198418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synced (UTC +1)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16198420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting: different strap than EU models, it's a bit wider the buckle too (GW-M5610U-1ER on the right):
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16198427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red, white(ish) and blue:
> 
> 
> View attachment 16198438
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First impressions: I like it, I reckon it's the most stealthy _positive_ MB6 solar G-Shock square available at this moment.
> 
> 
> Will have to test out if I like the strap or maybe get a combi bracelet (also for the red one).
> 
> Complimentary video -because this is the internet- reflecting the theme of the watch (and dreary weather):



That is a nice watch. Casio has used that strap style for several DW-5600E and DW-6900 derivatives. I find it a bit more comfortable then the non- GW-5000 square strap. I feel it fits a bit better on the wrist. But if you don't like it then you can switch it out for a GW-5000 strap or a base model GW-M5610 strap


----------



## robdad

I’ve had my 5000U a couple of months now. Bought it from Seiya and it got to me in the uk within 48 hours so hats off to their customer service!
I have about 30 G shocks at present - been wearing them since the late 80’s. I have very large wrists and have a whole bunch of squares that fit me well - I’m not a massive square fan as they are frankly a bit small for me. I tend to wear a frogman (with no strap overhang!) However, I find the fit and comfort of the 5000U really poor. Sure, the band is noticeably softer but it doesn’t really help when the watch itself is heavier. I also don’t find it’s any longer than a standard DW5600 - or maybe that’s because the 5000 wears taller. I have a fair few screwbacks so know what to expect - I’ve been thinking of paring the collection down to Japan made screwbacks tbh. However I find the 5000U pretty underwhelming. The display seems slightly dimmer than my old trusty 5610, the buttons are a definite backwards step - maybe the worst of any G I own for stiffness - and, whilst I’m not that bothered by the LED backlight, it’s not as nice as the 5610. What really surprised me was the red and yellow bezel and band sets I got recently to dress up a couple of old watches - the resin, whilst stiffer than that on the 5000, is almost silky whilst really comfortable - and unlike the 5000 the keepers stay in place and I can’t feel the watch on my wrist. I do prefer the new module - time in all modes and as a Brit the date is finally the right way round. I thought I’d prefer the all black more subdued colourway but out of all the sober squares I own the vanilla DW5600 looks better imho. I doubt I’ll sell the 5000U but take away the ‘Japan made exclusivity’ and I find it a bit meh. I certainly won’t be switching out all my bands for the 5000 bands either - just being more flexible and ‘softer’ makes no difference to comfort for me - although if you have a smaller wrist I guess it could. As an aside why are the alarm sounds on solar atomics - especially the screwback ‘premium’ models - so poor? Give me a battery model any day to wake me up!! 
Anyhow, just wanted to mention a few alternate observations of the 5000U. I’m a bit of a g shock fanboy so not choosing to knock it, just wanted to share my observations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

journeyforce said:


> So it seems that Amazon has been substituting GWM-5610U for the GWM-5610 recently. I bought a GWM-5610 to give as a gift. To my surprise I was sent a GWM-5610U instead of the older GWM-5610. This was from Amazon.com themselves and not a 3rd party seller on Amazon or a fulfilled by Amazon thing.


Does anyone know if the new GW-M5610U has the exact same dimensions as the older version to fit a bezel and strap for the older original model? 


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## robdad

NapoleonDynamite said:


> Does anyone know if the new GW-M5610U has the exact same dimensions as the older version to fit a bezel and strap for the older original model?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Exact same watch, different module. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hort22

kind of liking that blue square with the different strap.. a nice subtle look about it


----------



## journeyforce

So it seems they fixed that reception issue that some of these new moduled GW-5000, GW-M5610 and GW-S5600U had in the beginning. I decided to keep one if the GW-M5610U I got from Amazon instead of sending it as a gift (I got him a GW-6900 instead). On my GW-5000U, the watch had a hard time syncing near my window. This GW-M5610 syncs to the atomic when it is on the dresser all the way on the other side of the room from the window. The other 3 atomic G-Shocks did not get the signal. I am quite impressed.


----------



## Xerxes300

i posted this same comment in the thread about receiving the signal. I have the brand new U models and they all sync regardless of where i leave them and i'm clear across the country from Colorado. 

also, for Robdad, i hadn't realized it until you said it. the carbon fiber dial is definitely "brighter/darker numbers" over the 5000U, but i did notice the 5000U seems deeper in the case than the carbon fiber one. 

Very interesting differences... i'm still in love with the 5000U though.


----------



## Ottovonn

Xerxes300 said:


> i posted this same comment in the thread about receiving the signal. I have the brand new U models and they all sync regardless of where i leave them and i'm clear across the country from Colorado.
> 
> also, for Robdad, i hadn't realized it until you said it. the carbon fiber dial is definitely "brighter/darker numbers" over the 5000U, but i did notice the 5000U seems deeper in the case than the carbon fiber one.
> 
> Very interesting differences... i'm still in love with the 5000U though.


My GW-5000U syncs almost every day if work on the wrist, more consistently than my old 5000 original. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougr33

Has anyone noticed that the 5610U needs to be in dimmer lighting before the light will come on? My 5610 el comes on in brighter rooms (which are still dim enough I wouldn't mind the light coming on.) A bit annoying (as I'm used to the other).. maybe a battery-preservation change?


----------



## Xerxes300

Dougr33 said:


> Has anyone noticed that the 5610U needs to be in dimmer lighting before the light will come on? My 5610 el comes on in brighter rooms (which are still dim enough I wouldn't mind the light coming on.) A bit annoying (as I'm used to the other).. maybe a battery-preservation change?


i'm confused... are you suggesting the watch has light sensor? 

all my U's turn on their light whether it's sunny or night.


----------



## Dougr33

Xerxes300 said:


> i'm confused... are you suggesting the watch has light sensor?
> 
> all my U's turn on their light whether it's sunny or night.


Sorry, not very concise of me. I meant the auto-light (when you flip your wrist towards your face; probably not using G-Shock proper terminology). So, I mean that the 5610U doesn't trigger as often as the 5610, and it's consistently when the room is dim enough to trigger the 5610, I imagine since solar powered, it reads a level of light/charging. I've tried 2 5610u's with same result: wearing both new and old, the new one only turns on when twisting my wrist if the room is dim enough. Not a biggie; i'll get used to it. I think the old one's light is prettier and more even, but the new led does make it easier to read the smaller print. And I do like the time available in timer modes, and the hold-C to get back to main screen.


----------



## benton629

I read on this forum that some modules with solar power batteries will disable the auto light function when the charge falls below M ( medium) . 
Could your watch charge be causing this?


----------



## Dougr33

benton629 said:


> I read on this forum that some modules with solar power batteries will disable the auto light function when the charge falls below M ( medium) .
> Could your watch charge be causing this?


Thanks, but no.. it (and the other 5610U that I tried) was fully charged. I just think they've adjust the ambient light level that allows the auto light to go on. Probably conserves battery level to.. I do like the new watch though!


----------



## Xerxes300

Dougr33 said:


> Thanks, but no.. it (and the other 5610U that I tried) was fully charged. I just think they've adjust the ambient light level that allows the auto light to go on. Probably conserves battery level to.. I do like the new watch though!


----------



## drooartz

journeyforce said:


> So it seems that Amazon has been substituting GWM-5610U for the GWM-5610 recently. I bought a GWM-5610 to give as a gift. To my surprise I was sent a GWM-5610U instead of the older GWM-5610. This was from Amazon.com themselves and not a 3rd party seller on Amazon or a fulfilled by Amazon thing.


Just a note that this does not seem to be consistent. I just tried this and received the older 5610 (not the U). Maybe they found another old box at the back of the warehouse...


----------



## benton629

I ordered the GW-M5610-1 from Amazon and today I received this. 










GW-M5610U

PS 
My auto light function works like yours Dougr33


----------



## drooartz

benton629 said:


> I ordered the GW-M5610-1 from Amazon and today I received this.
> 
> GW-M5610U


Excellent! Looks like I was just unlucky.


----------



## TTV

Just added the latest member to my GW-U family: *GW-M5610U-1CJF* 😍
From left to right: S5k6U, 5kU, M5k61U.


----------



## shocking!g

TTV said:


> Just added the latest member to my GW-U family: *GW-M5610U-1CJF* 😍
> From left to right: S5k6U, 5kU, M5k61U.
> View attachment 16234343


I see it's the only one that hasn't been modded...............yet 

I have been wearing my GW-M5610U-1CJF a lot : the strap seems to fit me well so I see no reason to fit another one.

It goes really well with a standard pair of blue jeans 

(PS: I have sold my Classic red stripe 5610U which I never really clicked with. IMO this blue/grey/black colour scheme design is much more awesome).


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Xerxes300 said:


> i'm confused... are you suggesting the watch has light sensor?


The solar panel essentially is a light sensor. When light hits it, it generates a voltage, hence detection. The auto light uses a tilt switch, which consists of a metal ball rolling around in a "cage" and making electrical contact in certain position. It's basically a crude motion sensor. The power save function in the watch uses combination of light, motion and time detection to determine when it should be activated.

It's been like that even before the "U" model. Don't overlook the amount of technology used in these watches, even though in this day and age they are already considered very basic devices.


----------



## heliosphann

TTV said:


> Just added the latest member to my GW-U family: *GW-M5610U-1CJF* 😍
> From left to right: S5k6U, 5kU, M5k61U.
> View attachment 16234343


Just got the *GW-M5610U-1CJF *a few days ago and I love the watch (that blue screen!), but I hate the band. Doesn't fit me well at all. Think I'll just get the regular strap that comes with most 5600's. It's unfortunate it isn't easier to get official Casio replacement straps here in the USA. Does anyone know why that is?


----------



## TTV

heliosphann said:


> Just got the *GW-M5610U-1CJF *a few days ago and I love the watch (that blue screen!), but I hate the band. Doesn't fit me well at all. Think I'll just get the regular strap that comes with most 5600's. It's unfortunate it isn't easier to get official Casio replacement straps here in the USA. Does anyone know why that is?


Sorry to hear the strap issue. It is indeed thicker and harder compared to many others. I would suggest the GW-5000 strap for a replacement, as it is softer and cery comfortable to wear.


----------



## GaryK30

heliosphann said:


> Just got the *GW-M5610U-1CJF *a few days ago and I love the watch (that blue screen!), but I hate the band. Doesn't fit me well at all. Think I'll just get the regular strap that comes with most 5600's. It's unfortunate it isn't easier to get official Casio replacement straps here in the USA. Does anyone know why that is?


You might try PacParts. They are located in Southern California and they sell genuine Casio parts.





__





Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.


Distributor of consumer electronics parts and accessories for leading manufacturers.




www.pacparts.com


----------



## journeyforce

heliosphann said:


> Just got the *GW-M5610U-1CJF *a few days ago and I love the watch (that blue screen!), but I hate the band. Doesn't fit me well at all. Think I'll just get the regular strap that comes with most 5600's. It's unfortunate it isn't easier to get official Casio replacement straps here in the USA. Does anyone know why that is?



No disrespect to you but I am very curious as to why you say it is hard to to get OEM casio straps for this watch? I am in the USA also and it literally took 10 minutes to find and buy one. Ether look at Pac Parts. If they don't have it in stock, look on eBay. I was able to find a DW-5600E strap a few months ago for $17 when I needed one. It was brand new in OEM Casio packaging.

I use these folks for a lot of my strap needs









Casio Watch Band DW-5600 DW-5700 DW5750 G-5600 G-5700 GW-B5600 GW-M5600 GW-M5610 | eBay


Casio Watch Band DW-5600 DW-5700 DW5750 G-5600 G-5700 GW-B5600 GW-M5600 GW-M5610.



www.ebay.com





All straps were brand new in sealed Casio packaging. They used to be my go to place for GW-5000 straps but the prices on those have risen quite a lot.

Speaking of GW-5000 straps, they are very comfortable and a lot of folks dump the straps on the GW-M5610 for these straps. (the DW-5600E and GW-M5610 straps are the same while the GW-5000 straps are more supple and longer)


----------



## heliosphann

journeyforce said:


> No disrespect to you but I am very curious as to why you say it is hard to to get OEM casio straps for this watch? I am in the USA also and it literally took 10 minutes to find and buy one. Ether look at Pac Parts. If they don't have it in stock, look on eBay. I was able to find a DW-5600E strap a few months ago for $17 when I needed one. It was brand new in OEM Casio packaging.
> 
> I use these folks for a lot of my strap needs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio Watch Band DW-5600 DW-5700 DW5750 G-5600 G-5700 GW-B5600 GW-M5600 GW-M5610 | eBay
> 
> 
> Casio Watch Band DW-5600 DW-5700 DW5750 G-5600 G-5700 GW-B5600 GW-M5600 GW-M5610.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All straps were brand new in sealed Casio packaging. They used to be my go to place for GW-5000 straps but the prices on those have risen quite a lot.
> 
> Speaking of GW-5000 straps, they are very comfortable and a lot of folks dump the straps on the GW-M5610 for these straps. (the DW-5600E and GW-M5610 straps are the same while the GW-5000 straps are more supple and longer)


I've found resin straps on Ebay, and of course PacParts. I should have been more specific in that I meant like some of the overseas stores that have extensive parts selections. More importantly, they seem to actually have items in stock. PacParts never seems to have anything in stock I'm looking for, let alone their high prices.


----------



## GaryK30

heliosphann said:


> I've found resin straps on Ebay, and of course PacParts. I should have been more specific in that I meant like some of the overseas stores that have extensive parts selections. More importantly, they seem to actually have items in stock. PacParts never seems to have anything in stock I'm looking for, let alone their high prices.


Tiktox has a good price on the GW-5000 strap. I'm not sure how much shipping to the U.S. is, but the total cost should be way cheaper than PacParts on this item, which was $18 last year but is now $38 (not including shipping).






GW-5000 Resin strap, Resin - Tiktox


GW-5000 Resin strap, Resin




www.tiktox.com


----------



## heliosphann

GaryK30 said:


> Tiktox has a good price on the GW-5000 strap. I'm not sure how much shipping to the U.S. is, but the total cost should be way cheaper than PacParts on this item, which was $18 last year but is now $38 (not including shipping).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GW-5000 Resin strap, Resin - Tiktox
> 
> 
> GW-5000 Resin strap, Resin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiktox.com


Yea, I'm thinking of ordering a few straps from them and a bracelet. Help offset some of the shipping costs.


----------



## journeyforce

heliosphann said:


> I've found resin straps on Ebay, and of course PacParts. I should have been more specific in that I meant like some of the overseas stores that have extensive parts selections. More importantly, they seem to actually have items in stock. PacParts never seems to have anything in stock I'm looking for, let alone their high prices.



Out of interest, have you contacted Casio USA directly or your local Casio AD?

I wanted to order a spare strap for my GPW-2000. A overseas seller was selling it for $150 and Pac Parts was selling it for $148. I went to my local Casio AD and they called Casio and told me it was about $100 (tax included) While still pricy for a strap it was still almost $50 cheaper then Pac Parts


----------



## Xerxes300

i bought 2 for the 5000U, i figure that should last me more than i need, figure 2 years per strap, i'll move unto another watch by then.









Genuine Casio Black Rubber Watch Band Strap - G-Shock GW-5000-1JF Multi Band 6 840596079024 | eBay


Genuine Casio Black Rubber Watch Band Strap - G-Shock GW-5000-1JF Multi Band 6.



www.ebay.com


----------



## heliosphann

journeyforce said:


> Out of interest, have you contacted Casio USA directly or your local Casio AD?
> 
> I wanted to order a spare strap for my GPW-2000. A overseas seller was selling it for $150 and Pac Parts was selling it for $148. I went to my local Casio AD and they called Casio and told me it was about $100 (tax included) While still pricy for a strap it was still almost $50 cheaper then Pac Parts


Nice. Didn't even know that was an option.


----------



## skippz

hi!

A new 5610U owner here with two questions:

1. Are there any other "secret" modes other than the display test and the MB6 test mentioned here? Is there a resource describing these modes and their functions? I wasn't able to find any detailed explanation online, maybe I just didn't look hard enough.

2. Can somebody post the EAN code of the official 5000 resin band, as the sites in my country don't list the part number but show the EAN code.

And not to stray too off-topic:

Coming from 2 Seiko 5 watches, the 5610U is really something else. I decided to treat myself for surviving another year of this chaos and finally get a digital watch that would be worn mainly at work, so I could stop banging up my SRPE55. After seeing the updated features of the new models, I decided on the 5610U, as it came with the non-backward date display option 

I really like the watch, especially the depth created by the solar cell layer. Very cyberpunk-ish, and I think that I even prefer the look/simplicity of this model over the TVA version.

Also, I'm pleasantly surprised by how friendly and down to earth this community is when compared to r/watches, for example


----------



## TTV

skippz said:


> hi!
> 
> A new 5610U owner here with two questions:
> 
> 2. Can somebody post the EAN code of the official 5000 resin band, as the sites in my country don't list the part number but show the EAN code.


Here are the details of GW-5000 strap I purchased:


----------



## hoss

mbnv992 said:


> I’ve been really loving my new 5610U. So much in fact that that’s all I’ve worn since it came in almost a week ago now haha
> 
> I love the fact that it shows the time in all the modes. That was the one major drawback of my GW5000 and GW6900. No time in the upper right corner while in other modes. I use my stopwatch and timer very often and it’s a PITA switching back and forth to know the time.
> 
> Also, this new 5610U is super accurate. When I got it it hasn’t synced with the atomic clock in almost a week. It was .5 seconds off from the actual time. That’s 1/2 a second gain in a week. 2 seconds a month !!! Since I’ve been wearing it, it has synced every night to the atomic clock, and I live in AZ, and it’s synced every night without fail.
> 
> This is one amazing watch that to be honest definitely didn’t really need since I have like 5 other squares already ( DW5600E, DW5600C, GW5000, and a 5000-B metal/rubber model ) but super glad I did. It looks the closest to the original 5000C from 1983 IMO.
> 
> Another thing I like is the alarms / hourly signal is just a tad louder than the GW5000 and 5000-B as well. It actually wakes me up every morning.


I don’t own the 5610U yet, but I definitely do agree with you that it’s the closest to the original 5000C from 1983. I wish that Casio could bring back the original 5000C. I would buy up a few to have and wear.


----------



## Dan West

TTV said:


> Here are the details of GW-5000 strap I purchased:
> View attachment 16248066
> 
> View attachment 16248067


Very frustrating that they don't include the pins with the new bands. If you lose one you're outta luck.


----------



## hort22

so does that new blue square have a blue tint to the screen?
post 566 picture looks different from post 589's


----------



## Kenster21

hort22 said:


> so does that new blue square have a blue tint to the screen?
> post 566 picture looks different from post 589's


Mine does.


----------



## TTV

hort22 said:


> so does that new blue square have a blue tint to the screen?
> post 566 picture looks different from post 589's


Yes it has. The shade is dependent on lighting and viewing angle:


----------



## watchw

If I order the watch from this link, will I for sure get the new U version or is it random?









Amazon.com: Casio G-Shock GWM5610-1 Men's Solar Black Resin Sport Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio G-Shock GWM5610-1 Men's Solar Black Resin Sport Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## GaryK30

watchw said:


> If I order the watch from this link, will I for sure get the new U version or is it random?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio G-Shock GWM5610-1 Men's Solar Black Resin Sport Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy Casio G-Shock GWM5610-1 Men's Solar Black Resin Sport Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


My friend and some people on this forum have received the "U" version, but @hoss just ordered one and he got the old version.


----------



## TTV

I ordered from here:








Relojeria Esparza - GW-M5610U-1ER Reloj Casio G-Shock Wave Ceptor


Envío Gratis España y Portugal International Shipping Garantía Oficial Internacional ✔️ Consulta Stock y Precio Final




relojeriaesparza.com





...and got exactly the right M5610U model:


----------



## hoss

watchw said:


> If I order the watch from this link, will I for sure get the new U version or is it random?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio G-Shock GWM5610-1 Men's Solar Black Resin Sport Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy Casio G-Shock GWM5610-1 Men's Solar Black Resin Sport Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


You more than likely will NOT get the U version. I ordered from the exact same link from Amazon and I received the old version with the EL Light. I did NOT receive the new U version. I’m kind of bummed out about this because I was expecting to send me the newer U version that shows the time in the stopwatch and countdown timer modes. However, I will keep the older version because I got it for a huge discount for $77 plus tax. I was thinking of returning it for an exchange but I doubt that Amazon will ship me the newer U version, so I’m just going to keep mine and wear it. I will wait until Amazon sells out on the older version and gets the newer U version in stock. So don’t bother ordering this watch because you will get the older version.


----------



## UK_Glen

I really like the look of the new *GW-M5610U-1CJF *with blue outline. I'm in the UK and wondering if it will be released over here? I would like to get one, but at the same time I don't want to pay a silly price. Apologies if this question has already been asked and answered on here.


----------



## watchw

If Amazon is out of stock, does it mean I'll definitely get the new M5610U when it's back in stock?


----------



## hoss

JBski said:


> Would rather have a "hold the button for the light to remain on until the battery dies or you let go" option, truthfully, like the DW-5600. You hold the button for as long as you want, and it the light stays on for about a second after you let go.
> 
> EDIT: This would be the PERFECT time to use the redline crystal from the GW-M5610 and put it on the GW-5k so that I can finally buy one to replace my GW-M5610. If Casio really wants my cash for another square, give me a GWM-5610 in a steel case like I wanted when I bought the plastic one to begin with.


That would be very nice. I used to own the original DW5000C which has the same color way and looks just like the GWM5610-1 and the GWM5610U. Casio can manufacture an all stainless steel GWM5610U if the can manufacture a DLC GWM5000U. That’s how I see it. My question is WHY hasn’t Casio made a stainless steel GWM5610U and WHY did they only make a DLC GWM5000 and GWM5000U?



journeyforce said:


> Most of the new features on this watch are things i dont care about. However i will probably end up buying one anyway.
> Does anybody know if they changed the size of the watch? I would love to be able to use the spare GW-5000 straps and bezels i already own.
> 
> i wish they had made it a titanium case with a rubber strap and bezel or at least got rid of the dlc coating (which makes the case back sticky)


I agree. I HATE the DLC coating. I would like to see Casio make an all stainless steel GWM5610U. The DLC coating on the GEM5000U makes the watch look too dark. That’s my opinion though.



txchrisp said:


> That's awesome. My 9 year old son recently became interested in watches and I ordered him a DW-5600E which he hasn't taken off in weeks. We're waiting on a red bezel from Pacparts to customize his so he can match Dad. Here he is wearing my other 5610.
> 
> View attachment 16000916


I love ❤ the 5610 sooooooo much. Your 5610 looks very nice.



kritameth said:


> Should not have clicked on here... how can I _resist _getting the GW-5000U...


I know the feeling. I’ve been going crazy drooling for the GWM5610U for the last week. I ended up buying a few of them to get my urges taken care of.



journeyforce said:


> So it seems they fixed that reception issue that some of these new moduled GW-5000, GW-M5610 and GW-S5600U had in the beginning. I decided to keep one if the GW-M5610U I got from Amazon instead of sending it as a gift (I got him a GW-6900 instead). On my GW-5000U, the watch had a hard time syncing near my window. This GW-M5610 syncs to the atomic when it is on the dresser all the way on the other side of the room from the window. The other 3 atomic G-Shocks did not get the signal. I am quite impressed.


The GW5000 that I own which is almost 10 years old syncs half of the time. I think that it’s because the antenna is concealed inside the steel case. I find that both the GWM5610 and GWM5610U with resin case synch much easier than the stainless steel case GW5000 and GWM5000U.



watchw said:


> If Amazon is out of stock, does it mean I'll definitely get the new M5610U when it's back in stock?


Let’s hope that you do. I think that Amazon has currently sold out on most of their Casio GWM5610-1 G-Shocks and that they’re replenishing their stock and getting the newer model GWM5610U in stock from Casio right now. Maybe others in here who have received delivery of their GWM5620U from Amazon in the last 48 to 72 hours can give us more information about this and tell us what model that they received.


----------



## MeapSecurity

Amazon.com: Casio G-Shock GWM5610-1 Men's Solar Black Resin Sport Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio G-Shock GWM5610-1 Men's Solar Black Resin Sport Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com





Ordered from this link and got the U, lucky me I guess.


----------



## journeyforce

Dan West said:


> Very frustrating that they don't include the pins with the new bands. If you lose one you're outta luck.



Yes it is sad they don't include them as spring bars are a wear item and should be replaced when you replace a strap (and other companies include them) however, all you need to do is take the one left over to your local watchmaker and have them match it up. I got a couple of sets of aftermarket spring bars that are the same barrel thickness and same tip style and thickness from my watchmaker. They look and feel exactly like the OEM ones and I have not had any fail on me


----------



## journeyforce

watchw said:


> If I order the watch from this link, will I for sure get the new U version or is it random?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio G-Shock GWM5610-1 Men's Solar Black Resin Sport Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy Casio G-Shock GWM5610-1 Men's Solar Black Resin Sport Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


you have a 50-50 chance. it is is random at Amazon right now. i have a feeling that with in the next 6 months to a year the 5610U will be the only one sold. I base this on the fact that I bought 2 GWM-5610 from Kohls (A US store chain) last week. Both were bought on Wed and both were shipped directly from Casio USA from its Texas warehouse and both were 5610U complete with all tags and UPC stickers. This leads me to believe the stock of non 5610U models is drying up.


----------



## journeyforce

UK_Glen said:


> I really like the look of the new *GW-M5610U-1CJF *with blue outline. I'm in the UK and wondering if it will be released over here? I would like to get one, but at the same time I don't want to pay a silly price. Apologies if this question has already been asked and answered on here.



I like this model also. It has a blue tint like the GWM-500F. I am waiting to see if it will go down a bit in price before buying it.


----------



## watchw

I finally ordered one from Amazon x hopefully it's the new U version because it's a hassle to send back items when you live outside the USA and Europe


----------



## hoss

watchw said:


> I finally ordered one from Amazon x hopefully it's the new U version because it's a hassle to send back items when you live outside the USA and Europe


Don’t worry. You’ll more than likely get the newer U version.


----------



## watchw

hoss said:


> Don’t worry. You’ll more than likely get the newer U version.


Thanks
How bad is the white LED bleeding? This is the only thing that i miss in the older version
I wonder why they ditched the EL light


----------



## hoss

watchw said:


> Thanks
> How bad is the white LED bleeding? This is the only thing that i miss in the older version
> I wonder why they ditched the EL light


There’s no bleeding from the LED. It’s much better than having the EL light. The LED light is a much better improvement. Also, the LED makes this model even more retro just like its predecessor, the DW5000C-1A from 1983 which also had an LED light too. The newer LED is more advanced and it gives much better visibility to the lcd panel than the older style 1983 LED light technology.


----------



## Xerxes300

I just bought three from J.C. Penney with coupons for $100

G9000-1V
DW5600E-1V
GW-M5610U-1JF, i don't think sellers realize the difference, woohoo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## G-Shocky

Xerxes300 said:


> I just bought three from J.C. Penney with coupons for $100
> 
> G9000-1V
> DW5600E-1V
> GW-M5610U-1JF, i don't think sellers realize the difference, woohoo!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Details on the coupons?


----------



## journeyforce

Xerxes300 said:


> I just bought three from J.C. Penney with coupons for $100
> 
> G9000-1V
> DW5600E-1V
> GW-M5610U-1JF, i don't think sellers realize the difference, woohoo!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Or they don't care. the hang tag on my GWM-5610U states it cost $140 MSRP. A look at what Casio is selling the Casio GWM-5610 for on Casio shows an MSRP of $140. Both watches seem to be the same MSRP so I doubt it bothers the sellers to know they have been selling the GWM-5610 over the GWM-5610


----------



## hoss

4 out of the 5 GWM5610 G-Shocks that I received from Amazon were the 5610U.


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

GW-S5600U-1JF:


----------



## journeyforce

hoss said:


> 4 out of the 5 GWM5610 G-Shocks that I received from Amazon were the 5610U.


You should keep the GW-M5610 that is not a U model as it might have value in the future


----------



## hoss

journeyforce said:


> You should keep the GW-M5610 that is not a U model as it might have value in the future


Oh yes, I will definitely keep it. I also own 5 or 6 other GW-M5610 G-Shocks that I purchased brand new in 2013 that are unworn, but none of the Auto EL light works on them.


----------



## watchw

Price of 5610 on Amazon went up again


----------



## hoss

It will go back down again to $78.95 in the next few months.


----------



## adg31

Just in case anyone is interested T H Baker have the GW-M5610U-1ER for £82.99:








Casio G-Shock Digital Watch GW-M5610U-1ER


The Casio GW-M5610U-1ER G-Shock watch combines a 43mm resin case and black resin strap with a traditional buckle. It has a black digital dial which is protected beneath mineral crystal glass. Power is generated by the solar powered movement. This model is also radio controlled for more accurate...




www.thbaker.co.uk




HAGWE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchw

hoss said:


> 4 out of the 5 GWM5610 G-Shocks that I received from Amazon were the 5610U.


Thanks that's very encouraging
It would be a real pain to send it back if I don't get the U version


----------



## Sebastian Torres

tomchicago said:


> Dang I was hoping for a battery powered model with a good, loud, functional chime & alarm.


Sadly, the new upgraded version has a very soft chime and alarm, I guess due to the steel case and screw-in case back. I can barely hear it on mine, whilst on the also new GW-S5600U I can hear it much better.


----------



## hoss

watchw said:


> Thanks that's very encouraging
> It would be a real pain to send it back if I don't get the U version


How many GWM5610’s did you order from Amazon? Do they have Amazon in Israel?


----------



## Sebastian Torres

Xerxes300 said:


> i'm confused... are you suggesting the watch has light sensor?
> 
> all my U's turn on their light whether it's sunny or night.


Yes, the new module uses the light sensor from the Power Saving mode to turn on the light only when it's dark enough. So even if you have the Auto LED activated and it's sunny the light won't come on when you turn the watch to your face.


----------



## Sebastian Torres

Braad said:


> So there’s lots of chat and great pictures of the GW-5000U, GW-M5610U and GW-S5600, but has anyone got one of the G-5600UE?
> 
> multiband doesn’t work where I live, so I don’t need it. Looks like the difference between the GW-M5610U and the G-5600UE is multiband, but otherwise they’re the same (other than RRP and style). I’m looking for a cheapish positive square as a daily beater, the G-5600UE ticks boxes, especially the changeable date format.


Even if you live out of range of the atomic clock signal, you can download and install the Junghans app on your phone, set the current time on the app to any time zone where the signal is received (I set it to USA) and then switch the local time zone on your watch to Los Angeles, for instance. The watch will sync in 5 minutes to the time on your phone. Then you just have to switch back to the local time zone on your watch.


----------



## Sebastian Torres

I purchased both the GW-5000U-1JF and GW-S5600U-1JF from Seiya a few months ago. I won't review them now because it's redundant on this thread, but I have some thoughts about the GW-5000U-1JF:

-It's a heavy watch compared to any other resin square G-Shock. It's hefty and you definitely notice that it's on your wrist. In the long run you get accustomed to its weight but it is not as comfortable as the resin squares. I don't wear the watches too tight, so it tends to slide down a bit because of the weight and the soft resin band.
-The chime and the alarm sound are too weak for my ears. I have tinnitus (permanent ringing ears) so I barely hear it. However, I can perfectly hear the alarm of the GW-S5600U-1JF, so I guess the stainless steel case and caseback of the GW-5000U-1JF have something to do with that.
-All in all, I think it's a great watch and for me it's also a keeper. Seiya Japan is an excellent vendor, the watch took only three days to arrive to Miami from Tokyo, and they even added a cleaning cloth and a 2021 Seiko catalog in the box.

I leave some pics of both GW-5000U-1JF and GW-S5600U-1JF, the latter was modified with an original red bezel and strap, and aftermarket red bull bars.


----------



## Sebastian Torres

journeyforce said:


> Has anybody swapped out the glossy strap and bezel of the GW-S5600 in favor of the strap and bezel of a GWM-5610? I have had a few carbon fiber band Casio's (PRW-s6100, PRW-6100 and GPW-2000) and the Carbon Fiber has not impressed me. Plus the jelly look of the S5600 screams 1990s (I need to dig out my glow in the dark jelly necklace and go to a rave) I was thinking of getting a GW-S5600 or S5600U and replacing the strap and bracelet with ones from a GWM-5610. I would switch the buckle/tang from the S5600 over to the new strap. That way I get a light watch with Ti case back without trying to bring the 1990s back.


I did. I got the GWM-5600BC bezel and the GW-5000U band from eBay and put them on my GW-S5600U (I ended up swapping them for a red bezel and strap.) It looks great and it's more comfortable, the carbon fiber band is too long for my wrist and it's also stiffer than regular bands. I


----------



## Xerxes300

i can't remember who mentioned it, but i'm surprised how clear and black the numbers appear on the GW-M5610 vs the GW-5000U or any others. I have all the new 3495 module squares and the GWM5610 is so nice. wonder what the small differences are.


----------



## Bluetip

elborderas said:


> I'd say this is just a photo artifact.
> It is very difficult to take a proper picture of the screen without the right equipment


Sorry, reviving an old post. But im looking desperately answers.
I bought yesterday a GW 5000U and i noticed a difference between the position of the screen of my 5610 and 5000u. That difference is noticable in this pic. Below the display of the 5000 there is more 'display space' for the battery indicators. And less room in the bottom of the display. The date window and day are 'pushed up'' towards the upper edge. I noticed this immediately and because the 5610 and 5000u share in diameters the same module i thought this was a big misaligment and sent it back. Now i think i made that choice too quick. What do you think?

The bezel is very tight of my 5610, no gaps between bezel and crystal, but the 5000 had 2 big gaps. I know this ain't an issue for the functionality but i couldn't stand it for a watch of 300 euros.

What do you think guys? Thanks!!!


----------



## caribiner23

Bluetip said:


> Sorry, reviving an old post. But im looking desperately answers.
> I bought yesterday a GW 5000U and i noticed a difference between the position of the screen of my 5610 and 5000u. That difference is noticable in this pic. Below the display of the 5000 there is more 'display space' for the battery indicators. And less room in the bottom of the display. The date window and day are 'pushed up'' towards the upper edge. I noticed this immediately and because the 5610 and 5000u share in diameters the same module i thought this was a big misaligment and sent it back. Now i think i made that choice too quick. What do you think?
> 
> The bezel is very tight of my 5610, no gaps between bezel and crystal, but the 5000 had 2 big gaps. I know this ain't an issue for the functionality but i couldn't stand it for a watch of 300 euros.
> 
> What do you think guys? Thanks!!!


Can you post photos of your watches so we can see what you are talking about?

In the photos above the difference is miniscule. I had to really look closely to notice a difference.


----------



## Bluetip

No unfortuately not, i sent it back 😕


----------



## elborderas

Bluetip said:


> Sorry, reviving an old post. But im looking desperately answers.
> I bought yesterday a GW 5000U and i noticed a difference between the position of the screen of my 5610 and 5000u. That difference is noticable in this pic. Below the display of the 5000 there is more 'display space' for the battery indicators. And less room in the bottom of the display. The date window and day are 'pushed up'' towards the upper edge. I noticed this immediately and because the 5610 and 5000u share in diameters the same module i thought this was a big misaligment and sent it back. Now i think i made that choice too quick. What do you think?
> 
> The bezel is very tight of my 5610, no gaps between bezel and crystal, but the 5000 had 2 big gaps. I know this ain't an issue for the functionality but i couldn't stand it for a watch of 300 euros.
> 
> What do you think guys? Thanks!!!


I just checked the watches live and yes, you could say that the display in the 5000U seems a bit more high that the 5610U. I could even see now that the 5000U is not perfectly aligned as the date line is not perfectly squared to the bezel.
But honestly, it doesn't bother me nor i realized until you mentioned it.

The shift of the module is not something that i would have ever noticed, nor seen it as a flaw.
As for the perfect alignment, well, we have seen many many watches not perfectly aligned, even the top tier titanium ones (and obviously from other brands) and I understand it could bother some people. In my case, maybe one day I may open the case and try to align it but it is not something that would stop me from getting the watch I like.

I guess it is a personal thing.

Either way, great watch


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Bluetip said:


> Sorry, reviving an old post. But im looking desperately answers.
> I bought yesterday a GW 5000U and i noticed a difference between the position of the screen of my 5610 and 5000u. That difference is noticable in this pic. Below the display of the 5000 there is more 'display space' for the battery indicators. And less room in the bottom of the display. The date window and day are 'pushed up'' towards the upper edge. I noticed this immediately and because the 5610 and 5000u share in diameters the same module i thought this was a big misaligment and sent it back. Now i think i made that choice too quick. What do you think?
> 
> The bezel is very tight of my 5610, no gaps between bezel and crystal, but the 5000 had 2 big gaps. I know this ain't an issue for the functionality but i couldn't stand it for a watch of 300 euros.
> 
> What do you think guys? Thanks!!!


If you noticed it, it probably would not have bothered you any less down the road. If you already sent it back you shouldn’t dwell on it… you made the right choice.


----------



## Chris20nyy

Every 5000 I've seen the module seems to sit higher than a 5610. I think they're all similar.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluetip

Thanks you guys for checking, very kind of you. For a watch in that price category everything has to be perfect in my mind. Anyone knows the reason why the module sits higher in de 5000u? 
Yeah, maybe especially after your feedback i could have lived with it, for sure. But still then i would have left the problem with the gaps between crystal and bezel.


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

Bluetip said:


> Thanks you guys for checking, very kind of you. For a watch in that price category everything has to be perfect in my mind. Anyone knows the reason why the module sits higher in de 5000u?
> Yeah, maybe especially after your feedback i could have lived with it, for sure. But still then i would have left the problem with the gaps between crystal and bezel.


I think I read somewhere that GW-5000's construction was different from GW-56XX's. I.e. GW-5000's module seats slightly more recessed from the crystal compared to GW-56XX's.

Perhaps, that will explain the differences.

I can't find the reference, though.


----------



## Bluetip

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> I think I read somewhere that GW-5000's construction was different from GW-56XX's. I.e. GW-5000's module seats slightly more recessed from the crystal compared to GW-56XX's.
> 
> Perhaps, that will explain the differences.
> 
> I can't find the reference, though.



I read that too somewhere. But recessed means the distance between crystal and module are larger. I noticed no difference. What i did notice was a much clearer display, much darker numbers in comparison with my 5610 (no u)
So it would have been a nice upgrade, except i like the (old) green light more. With the 5000u it was very clear the source of the light was in de left side of the display.


----------



## Bluetip

Do some of you have the 5000 (old) and the 5000u in possesion? If so, would you mind to post a picture of them both? Maybe this shift in module is characteristic only for the new U version. Much much appreciated!


----------



## TTV

Bluetip said:


> Do some of you have the 5000 (old) and the 5000u in possesion? If so, would you mind to post a picture of them both? Maybe this shift in module is characteristic only for the new U version. Much much appreciated!


Here's @D. A. (Tony) Vader 's nice comparison:



D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> Here are my GW-5000 (Left) and GW-5000U (Right)::
> 
> View attachment 16358149
> View attachment 16358134
> 
> 
> * Very little difference. The U version looks a little bit crispier and less "yellow", maybe
> 
> Here they are, at a different angle (GW-5000U - Right) :
> 
> View attachment 16358197
> 
> 
> * Again, the older display looks a little bit softer:
> 
> GW-5000
> View attachment 16358179
> 
> 
> GW-5000U
> View attachment 16358182


----------



## Bluetip

TTV said:


> Here's @D. A. (Tony) Vader 's nice comparison:


Tnx looks like the old one has the shifted module too. Will try it again to get one, I can live with the module now, but still need one with a tight bezel.


----------



## bevisst

Hello. 
What do look your buckles on the inner side?
Could you send pics here?


----------



## TTV

bevisst said:


> Hello.
> What do look your buckles on the inner side?
> Could you send pics here?


GW-5000U on left (stamp Casio Japan) GW-M5610U on right (stamp Casio Thailand):








GW-M5610U strap is wider and so is the buckle. It is also slightly thicker and harder than GW-5000U strap.


----------



## bevisst

TTV said:


> GW-5000U on left (stamp Casio Japan) GW-M5610U on right (stamp Casio Thailand):
> View attachment 16409752
> 
> GW-M5610U strap is wider and so is the buckle. It is also slightly thicker and harder than GW-5000U strap.



Thank you.
Is this pretty flat (besides stamp Casio Thailand), clear and well formed - or can you see some dots, dimples etc.?


----------



## bevisst

TTV said:


> GW-5000U on left (stamp Casio Japan) GW-M5610U on right (stamp Casio Thailand):
> View attachment 16409752
> 
> GW-M5610U strap is wider and so is the buckle. It is also slightly thicker and harder than GW-5000U strap.



It's strange but mine M5610U's buckle looks differently. The stamp Casio Thailand is as if in a groove...


----------



## TTV

bevisst said:


> Thank you.
> Is this pretty flat (besides stamp Casio Thailand), clear and well formed - or can you see some dots, dimples etc.?


Flat, no dots, just the text stamped.



bevisst said:


> It's strange but mine M5610U's buckle looks differently. The stamp Casio Thailand is as if in a groove...


Casio/vendor may have different tools at a time? Also the straps may differ slightly with models. Here is GW-M5610 on left and GW-M5610U on right, straps are different but stamps similar:


----------



## Xerxes300

my GW-5000U


----------



## bevisst

TTV said:


> Flat, no dots, just the text stamped.
> 
> 
> Casio/vendor may have different tools at a time? Also the straps may differ slightly with models. Here is GW-M5610 on left and GW-M5610U on right, straps are different but stamps similar:
> View attachment 16409900
> 
> View attachment 16409902
> 
> View attachment 16409904



I don't understand. Everything is the same inside watch - but buckles are different in the same model... I mean mine and yours (M5610U).


----------



## bevisst

Xerxes300 said:


> my GW-5000U
> 
> View attachment 16409923


It looks very nice.


----------



## TTV

bevisst said:


> I don't understand. Everything is the same inside watch - but buckles are different in the same model... I mean mine and yours (M5610U).


Hard to say why they are different, I assume just different tool in production line. BTW, do you have the same Blue striped GW-M5610U-1CJF ?


----------



## bevisst

TTV said:


> Hard to say why they are different, I assume just different tool in production line. BTW, do you have the same Blue striped GW-M5610U-1CJF ?


No, I have in negative.

I hope they use the same standard tools for inside watch.


----------



## computer_freak

I was wondering if the updated 3495 module is interchangeable with the old 3159 module. Are the dimension the same and are the solar contactors in the same place?


----------



## Pete26

I got mine from Chino a couple of weeks ago and just discovered this thread.


----------



## Grungever

just received my gw 5000u.... wow!... switched from an old gw-m5610 what I really liked and this is why I allways think about buying this premium modell. I have to say that I will never regret this decision  this watch is totally diferent league compare to the other squares. seriously. and I actually plan to beat the hell out of this thing in the next years (decades)


----------



## luth_ukail

Anyone got the speed ? I notice the resin is very soft. Is this different from the previous one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

I wanted to like the GW-5000U and 5610U but i found I hated the LED light and missed the older green light. I packed my GW-5000U off to a cousin that needed a watch. It was like new so it should give him no trouble for years. I also included a spare strap and bezel for it.

I probably just bought one of the last new GW-5000 from a seller on Mercari Japan. Seller say is it new. It looks new so even if it is not, it looks damn good and it looks new enough. I got it for $220 plus Buyee fees and international shipping fees (about $250 out the door) so as I was paying shipping costs already, i went and bought two spare links for my Japan only Grand Seiko. The prices on the links were pretty good but after factoring in fees and shipping costs, it made the price a bit higher then i wanted to pay. However since i am also shipping the GW-5000, I only needed to pay an extra 500 yen to consolidate the packages so they are coming with the watch.


----------



## Grungever

a bit odd thing happened today.... the watch can't have the signal by itself. that is allright because I live in a building hard to get or whatever. Anyway I can force the watch to get the signal manually from some other place. ok. I did the same procedure today, watch got signal, RCVD appeared on display-everithing is normal. But RCVD disappeared couple hours later! not 1stWproblem I just think it's unusual that is all. I've got some experience with multiband G-Shocks and I never experienced this.


----------



## TTV

Grungever said:


> a bit odd thing happened today.... the watch can't have the signal by itself. that is allright because I live in a building hard to get or whatever. Anyway I can force the watch to get the signal manually from some other place. ok. I did the same procedure today, watch got signal, RCVD appeared on display-everithing is normal. But RCVD disappeared couple hours later! not 1stWproblem I just think it's unusual that is all. I've got some experience with multiband G-Shocks and I never experienced this.


I've seen the RCVD to disappear at midnight, when date changes and new sychronization is not yet taking place.


----------



## adamvelasco

New watch. Didn't mind paying extra through Amazon prime. Came in one day. Love this. Thinking of getting the Oceanus s100 titanium and keeping these two as my only watches. Will sell off the rest of the collection


----------



## MrSempai

JBski said:


> Would rather have a "hold the button for the light to remain on until the battery dies or you let go" option, truthfully, like the DW-5600. You hold the button for as long as you want, and it the light stays on for about a second after you let go.
> 
> EDIT: This would be the PERFECT time to use the redline crystal from the GW-M5610 and put it on the GW-5k so that I can finally buy one to replace my GW-M5610. If Casio really wants my cash for another square, give me a GWM-5610 in a steel case like I wanted when I bought the plastic one to begin with.


Same, steel case all the way.
PS: My DW-5600 doesn't stay lit a long as I hold the button down.


----------



## BoosterDuck

are the gw5000u buttons easier to press compared to the previous gw5000 model?


----------



## robdad

BoosterDuck said:


> are the gw5000u buttons easier to press compared to the previous gw5000 model?


In a word, no!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxes300

robdad said:


> In a word, no!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i don't know who's with me, but i like that they're harder to press. if they're easy like the DW family, you'd be changing screens all the time by accident. 

rocking my carbon fiber today


----------



## GrouchoM

Xerxes300 said:


> i don't know who's with me, but i like that they're harder to press. if they're easy like the DW family, you'd be changing screens all the time by accident.
> 
> rocking my carbon fiber today
> 
> View attachment 16483475


I'd like it somewhere between the two. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## robdad

I’ve had a 5600 of some kind for 30 odd years and I’ve never pressed a button accidentally! My 5000U is the first I’ve had of this series and if I hadn’t read the reviews about the buttons I’d assume it was faulty tbh. Having said that even though I have large hands and wrists ( the 5000 strap barely fits) I’ve never had problem with any g shock buttons as I have fingernails! For some reason I find the regular dw5600 far more comfortable to wear, I recently bought sets of red and yellow resin for some old Dw5600’s and even though a little stiffer than the 5000 resin they are silky smooth and comfortable - they feel very different to the standard black. One final thought is on alarm loudness. Any battery G is far superior to the 5000 or 5610 for that matter but I also have a GMWB5000 ( in red which is a bit lairy for man in his 50’s!) and the alarm on that is truly pathetic. Coupled with a display that doesn’t indicate charge levels, and the pointless Bluetooth and app synch (I should explain I live in the Uk and my soar atomics synch nearly every night regardless of position) and the 5000U is a far more convincing everyday watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

adamvelasco said:


> View attachment 16479503
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16479504
> 
> New watch. Didn't mind paying extra through Amazon prime. Came in one day. Love this. Thinking of getting the Oceanus s100 titanium and keeping these two as my only watches. Will sell off the rest of the collection


I'm the same, but thinking of keeping my GW5000 as my only watch, given my current lifestyle I really don't need "any" watches.


----------



## Pete26

Braad said:


> So there’s lots of chat and great pictures of the GW-5000U, GW-M5610U and GW-S5600, but has anyone got one of the G-5600UE?
> 
> multiband doesn’t work where I live, so I don’t need it. Looks like the difference between the GW-M5610U and the G-5600UE is multiband, but otherwise they’re the same (other than RRP and style). I’m looking for a cheapish positive square as a daily beater, the G-5600UE ticks boxes, especially the changeable date format.


I live in Brisbane and if I place mine and my Rangeman on the East side window, it syncs nearly every night.


----------



## GaryK30

According the G-Central, Amazon is now using the GW-M5610U-1 image for the GW-M5610-1 listing.









Amazon now shows GW-M5610U-1 image for GWM5610-1 listing


Customers are still receiving the updated GW-M5610U-1 when ordering the GWM5610-1 from Amazon.com.




www.g-central.com


----------



## Grungever

I have this gw 5000u and this is the almost perfect g-shock for me. I miss the old backlight though and this watch is on the heavy side compare to the other sqares. So if casio would make this model in titanium casing I'd be the first to buy it.


----------



## shms59

JaredNish said:


> So help me out. And I hope a million people haven’t already asked this:
> 
> Why do people refer to this as the “speed” line or speed editions or whatever?
> 
> What exactly differentiates these releases from a respective original non-U model in new condition ?
> 
> 
> Note: The above post was submitted 2 drinks in.


Ohter upgrades- Titanium case back, buttons buckle and screws, carbon fiber band.


----------



## Tltuae

Just ordered a GW-M5610U-1BJF from Sakura, wish me luck, may the gods of mail delivery look up to me! 😆


----------



## TTV

Tltuae said:


> Just ordered a GW-M5610U-1BJF from Sakura, wish me luck, may the gods of mail delivery look up to me! 😆


Great watch, may the force and fortune be with you and your order 😉👍


----------



## zack20cb

JaredNish said:


> It's also funny that I have thought the "paper scratching resin thing" lol. I mean it could truly. There is wearing a watch and there is buying a model for collection.
> 
> Also--- the rant about G-SHOCK owners wasn't mean derogatorily against anyone. "We all love the damn things" isn't that enough?!" Lol.


G shock resin is like the tires on a car. It does its job by gradually wearing out. With hard daily use, resin might last a few years, maybe ten, but resin isn’t forever and that’s fine.


----------



## Tltuae

Tltuae said:


> Just ordered a GW-M5610U-1BJF from Sakura, wish me luck, may the gods of mail delivery look up to me! 😆


Well well, it finally arrived!

A few thoughts:

Coming from wearing Seiko divers and regular Gshocks, this thing is so small! But I'm getting used to it, and maybe it'll cure me of the big watch disease 😅.

Even though MB6 doesn't work in my country, i wanted the busy dial it brings. Just don't tell my wife i paid extra for that useless feature 😅

My only regret was paying for the japanese version, which is the same than the european, and is also made in Thailand 🤡. Idk why i assumed it wasn't.

Anyway, here's the beast (the screen is great at the right angle):


----------



## stockae92

My GWM-5610U arrived. I am a weirdo that prefer the GWM-5610U over the GW-5000U. Its cheaper, lighter (comfortable for my runs) and I like the style better. I have the DW5600C Speed so I already have my screw down caseback covered.

I love having the current time shown in STW and CDT mode, not having that was a deal breaker for me for the original GWM-5610.

I put a GW-5000 strap on mine already. Next I will get a bezel from GWM-51610BC when Pacpact has their next sales.


----------



## TTV

Tltuae said:


> Well well, it finally arrived!
> 
> A few thoughts:
> 
> Coming from wearing Seiko divers and regular Gshocks, this thing is so small! But I'm getting used to it, and maybe it'll cure me of the big watch disease 😅.
> 
> Even though MB6 doesn't work in my country, i wanted the busy dial it brings. Just don't tell my wife i paid extra for that useless feature 😅
> 
> My only regret was paying for the japanese version, which is the same than the european, and is also made in Thailand 🤡. Idk why i assumed it wasn't.
> 
> Anyway, here's the beast (the screen is great at the right angle):
> 
> View attachment 16863368


Congrats for the new piece 👍 If the tower signal is not available for MB6, you can emulate is with phone app and thus keep your watch synced.


----------



## TTV

stockae92 said:


> My GWM-5610U arrived. I am a weirdo that prefer the GWM-5610U over the GW-5000U. Its cheaper, lighter (comfortable for my runs) and I like the style better. I have the DW5600C Speed so I already have my screw down caseback covered.
> 
> I love having the current time shown in STW and CDT mode, not having that was a deal breaker for me for the original GWM-5610.
> 
> I put a GW-5000 strap on mine already. Next I will get a bezel from GWM-51610BC when Pacpact has their next sales.
> 
> View attachment 16863554


Congrats for the new piece 👍 M5610U is really great G-Shock 😍


----------



## Tman10

I’ve newly joined the ranks of the G-Shock owners after selling my remaining watches. I was determined to wait until I found the right watch before committing to buy, I was very keen on either a Nite or a Traser, but then the 5610-U crossed my vision and after a brief review I took the plunge and bought one. I am SOOoo pleased I did, what a superb watch and for such a comparatively small cost, essentially a third of the cost of the other watches I was considering. I did look at the GW-5000U-1ER, but it was twice the price of the 5610U, but I could not see any difference in spec, apart from colour. I love this watch, and to date the EL works perfectly also, which seems to be an issue on some models. Why is the 5000U so much more by the way?


----------



## Sir-Guy

The 5000 is a higher-end model. It has a DLC steel case (as opposed to resin with a steel back plate), better internals around the buttons, and a higher grade of resin for the strap (more supple). It’s sort of a sleeper.


----------



## Tman10

Sir-Guy said:


> The 5000 is a higher-end model. It has a DLC steel case (as opposed to resin with a steel back plate), better internals around the buttons, and a higher grade of resin for the strap (more supple). It’s sort of a sleeper.


Ah, thanks for explaining that to me, there seems to be a plethora of G-Shock trivia to get to grips with out there!


----------



## FROG

Tman10 said:


> Why is the 5000U so much more by the way?


stainless steel dlc coated screwback with soft resin deliciousness.


----------



## ironcastle

5000U with Lingonberries


----------



## stockae92




----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

Tltuae said:


> Well well, it finally arrived!
> 
> A few thoughts:
> 
> Coming from wearing Seiko divers and regular Gshocks, this thing is so small! But I'm getting used to it, and maybe it'll cure me of the big watch disease 😅.
> 
> Even though MB6 doesn't work in my country, i wanted the busy dial it brings. Just don't tell my wife i paid extra for that useless feature 😅
> 
> My only regret was paying for the japanese version, which is the same than the european, and is also made in Thailand 🤡. Idk why i assumed it wasn't.
> 
> Anyway, here's the beast (the screen is great at the right angle):
> 
> View attachment 16863368


You can use the MB6 function via an emulator.

This is the one I use (Android):








* There are IOS emulators as well


----------



## Tsarli

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> You can use the MB6 function via an emulator.
> 
> This is the one I use (Android):
> View attachment 16905985
> 
> * There are IOS emulators as well


Thanks for the info! Just installed this on my Pixel 6 Pro and it works great! Finally an Android version that works. Years ago there were a bunch of them that just didn't work. Had to use Clock Wave on my iPhone to get the job done. Now I can use my Android phone as well. Thanks again!


----------



## viborgh

Sir-Guy said:


> The 5000 is a higher-end model. It has a DLC steel case (as opposed to resin with a steel back plate), better internals around the buttons, and a higher grade of resin for the strap (more supple). It’s sort of a sleeper.


does this mean that the bezel and strap from a gwm5610u fit on the 5000?


----------



## Sir-Guy

viborgh said:


> does this mean that the bezel and strap from a gwm5610u fit on the 5000?


Someone else should chime in, but strap yes, bezel no.


----------



## Xerxes300

viborgh said:


> does this mean that the bezel and strap from a gwm5610u fit on the 5000?


This is the bezel that fits the gwm5610 and the other models











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## danielsallfix




----------



## Timothy Archer

a few days ago I found out how delicate the bezel is when it comes to sharp objects - it is extremely easy to scratch! it seems that this should not be the case. unfortunately, changing the bezel for a few scratches now makes no sense - I will probably do it in a few years. I belong to people who care about the watch but unfortunately I was unlucky. watch out for your bezels - you look at them at least a dozen times a day!


----------



## jon0830

I used to have the G5600E with EL backlight but gave it to my Father. Always kinda missed that one so picked up the 5600U with LED. The current time during stopwatch and timer is my favorite upgrade!


----------



## jimmy1

jon0830 said:


> I used to have the G5600E with EL backlight but gave it to my Father. Always kinda missed that one so picked up the 5600U with LED. The current time during stopwatch and timer is my favorite upgrade!
> View attachment 16964505


Wow. That looks like it has STN quality display. Great contrast.


----------



## Timothy Archer

jon0830 said:


> I used to have the G5600E with EL backlight but gave it to my Father. Always kinda missed that one so picked up the 5600U with LED. The current time during stopwatch and timer is my favorite upgrade!
> View attachment 16964505


Does your bezel also scratched like mine?


----------



## jon0830

jimmy1 said:


> Wow. That looks like it has STN quality display. Great contrast.


I find this display has a rather limited viewing angle, but when its within the sweet spot of the angle the contrast is very bold. If you get out of that sweet spot the display washes out or gets all jumbled which an STN wouldn't do. I wish G shock would release something like this with STN. As far as i'm aware, the only regular looking squares with STN are some of the metal bezel bluetooth models


----------



## jon0830

Timothy Archer said:


> Does your bezel also scratched like mine?


no, the bezel on both of them are fine


----------



## Timothy Archer

jon0830 said:


> no, the bezel on both of them are fine


How long do you have them


----------



## Chempop

jon0830 said:


> I used to have the G5600E with EL backlight but gave it to my Father. Always kinda missed that one so picked up the 5600U with LED. The current time during stopwatch and timer is my favorite upgrade!
> View attachment 16964505


Do you ever miss having rolling 1/100th seconds past the 1hour mark in stopwatch mode? It was pointed out to me by a member here of the possible advantages of NOT having home time displayed simultaneously with ST mode -- which is how (for us geezers) it's not that unlikely to forget we're in ST mode and accidently think the elpased hour/minute/second is the home time! However the older module always had the rolling 1/100th seconds which upon seeing immediately makes you know you aren't looking at hometime.. gosh getting old sucks sometimes.

Any thoughts on the new LED backlight compared to the old lume? I'm glad they gave the 3 second option, for me that alone makes it a big improvement, but a lot of members prefer that cool greenish glow of the old EL BL.

Anyway, enjoy your upgraded G5600U, looks awesome!


----------



## Timothy Archer

Timothy Archer said:


> a few days ago I found out how delicate the bezel is when it comes to sharp objects - it is extremely easy to scratch! it seems that this should not be the case. unfortunately, changing the bezel for a few scratches now makes no sense - I will probably do it in a few years. I belong to people who care about the watch but unfortunately I was unlucky. watch out for your bezels - you look at them at least a dozen times a day!


What do you think about it?


----------



## skippz

Timothy Archer said:


> What do you think about it?


The bezel is made from rubber, which is not known as a scratch-resistant material. If you want a watch that looks the same as the first day you bought it, don't wear it.


----------



## Timothy Archer

skippz said:


> The bezel is made from rubber, which is not known as a scratch-resistant material. If you want a watch that looks the same as the first day you bought it, don't wear it.


Maybe rubber from pencil can help to take scratch out?


----------



## jon0830

Chempop said:


> Do you ever miss having rolling 1/100th seconds past the 1hour mark in stopwatch mode? It was pointed out to me by a member here of the possible advantages of NOT having home time displayed simultaneously with ST mode -- which is how (for us geezers) it's not that unlikely to forget we're in ST mode and accidently think the elpased hour/minute/second is the home time! However the older module always had the rolling 1/100th seconds which upon seeing immediately makes you know you aren't looking at hometime.. gosh getting old sucks sometimes.
> 
> Any thoughts on the new LED backlight compared to the old lume? I'm glad they gave the 3 second option, for me that alone makes it a big improvement, but a lot of members prefer that cool greenish glow of the old EL BL.
> 
> Anyway, enjoy your upgraded G5600U, looks awesome!


To be honest, I didn't even notice the difference with the rolling 1/100th seconds until you mentioned it since I didn't time anything beyond 1 hour yet. Personally, I never needed to time anything down to a fraction of a second, so I do prefer being able to see the current time while in stopwatch mode. I'd assume that timing beyond one hour, you would still have the current time as opposed to the date in the top right corner, differentiating it from timekeeping mode. As for the backlight, I prefer the look of the EL (love that blueish green) Another advantage of the EL is that the light distribution is very even while the LED seems to shine brighter from the side of the case where the bulb actually is. however, I guess the advantage is that the LED is supposed to be more energy efficient


----------



## jon0830

Timothy Archer said:


> What do you think about it?


what I really think is that this scratch bothers you a lot and you're overthinking way too much. You already have a thread about this scratch, and multiple people have given you feedback about it, but you still keep bringing up this issue, which isn't even really an issue (its a normal part of ownership) Your concerns about little changes Casio might have made to the resin polymer over the span of a couple years and how removing the bezel might loosen/warp it somehow really seem quite unreasonable from a third person perspective. I don't think you'll be able to make it like new again, and it seems the watch bothers you more than you enjoy it. If it bothers you this much, I suggest either not wearing the watch and selling it, or replacing the bezel


----------



## Timothy Archer

jon0830 said:


> what I really think is that this scratch bothers you a lot and you're overthinking way too much. You already have a thread about this scratch, and multiple people have given you feedback about it, but you still keep bringing up this issue, which isn't even really an issue (its a normal part of ownership) Your concerns about little changes Casio might have made to the resin polymer over the span of a couple years and how removing the bezel might loosen/warp it somehow really seem quite unreasonable from a third person perspective. I don't think you'll be able to make it like new again, and it seems the watch bothers you more than you enjoy it. If it bothers you this much, I suggest either not wearing the watch and selling it, or replacing the bezel


I don't want to replace bezel now because I'm afraid that new bezels are made from worse material than the original one.


----------



## Snyde

@Timothy Archer ; If you think that scratch is bad, give it a month, and you’ll have a lot more to worry about.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timothy Archer

Snyde said:


> @Timothy Archer ; If you think that scratch is bad, give it a month, and you’ll have a lot more to worry about.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the first one on bezel after six months...


----------



## Ottovonn

Timothy Archer said:


> I don't want to replace bezel now because I'm afraid that new bezels are made from worse material than the original one.


I think some of us have watch OCD to varying levels. There were times when I obsessed about a speck under the crystal or a scratch here and there and it honestly detracts from the watch ownership experience. So, I stopped caring about the little stuff. Grab a few spare bezels -- there's no evidence there's a change in the formula -- and wear the heck out of your watch. The bezel is meant to be a disposable and replaceable part.

For me, someone who does not baby his G-Shocks, it takes maybe four years of hard use for the bezel to start looking pretty roughed up. I have owned a GW-5000 since 2013 and replaced the bezel on it about three times just because I wanted to return it to the matte look. Some people don't change the bezel at all.

Wear your watch and try not to look for flaws because you will undoubtedly find them, even in watches much, much more expensive. Embrace the scratches and enjoy your watch.


----------



## Timothy Archer

Ottovonn said:


> I think some of us have watch OCD to varying levels. There were times when I obsessed about a speck under the crystal or a scratch here and there and it honestly detracts from the watch ownership experience. So, I stopped caring about the little stuff. Grab a few spare bezels -- there's no evidence there's a change in the formula -- and wear the heck out of your watch. The bezel is meant to be a disposable and replaceable part.
> 
> For me, someone who does not baby his G-Shocks, it takes maybe four years of hard use for the bezel to start looking pretty roughed up. I have owned a GW-5000 since 2013 and replaced the bezel on it about three times just because I wanted to return it to the matte look. Some people don't change the bezel at all.
> 
> Wear your watch and try not to look for flaws because you will undoubtedly find them, even in watches much, much more expensive. Embrace the scratches and enjoy your watch.


Do you change so often strap, too?


----------



## Ottovonn

Timothy Archer said:


> Do you change so often strap, too?


About the same number of times I changed the bezel. I do a complete swap. I didn't need to, though; it was for cosmetic reasons.


----------

